# Ambit Update



## thedrunkenbakers

Do we know when there will be another software update for the Ambit? Is there somewhere on Suunto's website where is mentions updates - I cant find one.

I have sent loads of suggestions and i am sure that there is much that can be done to improve the experience for users.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## eeun

thedrunkenbakers said:


> Do we know when there will be another software update for the Ambit? Is there somewhere on Suunto's website where is mentions updates - I cant find one.
> 
> I have sent loads of suggestions and i am sure that there is much that can be done to improve the experience for users.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Richard


All we know is that something is coming 'in the Spring' and that Suunto have been adding suggestions to their 'wish list'. We're not sure if it's just or mostly Movescount or if there will be a big firmware and feature enhancement for the Ambit. They've hinted at a lot but have delivered relatively little and lets be honest, the last update was pretty paltry - apps was really hyped up but delivered little IMO though it has showed what could potentially be added and where most interest lies (within the limits of what you can do with apps).

FWIW Suunto users have had some great and some crazy ideas for improvements and these have been passed to Suunto so in theory there is potential for them to make some great moves forward however there's little evidence to date historically to suggest they will deliver much of note this time. For sure they are now lagging behind in a number of areas. Suunto could make some major improvements if they wanted to and 4 months is a long time to wait for an update and it could end up being as long as 6 months. I would have though releasing incremental changes on a faster cycle would benefit users and keep interest levels up whilst reducing the risk of drift to competitive products.

Like you I wait with interest though I can't help thinking a hardware upgrade (Ambit 2) is more likely than a massive improvement from firmware though I have no evidence for this. A new Ambit model could be smaller, lighter, have a better temp sensor, harder scratch resistant glass, wireless connectivity, more internal memory, better gps, better battery life etc etc. Technology marches on quite quickly. Apart from the glass, none of this is possible in the current model.


----------



## thedrunkenbakers

I really hope so. Where would I find details of the next update.

And regarding your comments about an Ambit II, that would really cheese me off as I have just bought the first one. It would be typical.


----------



## eeun

thedrunkenbakers said:


> I really hope so. Where would I find details of the next update.
> 
> And regarding your comments about an Ambit II, that would really cheese me off as I have just bought the first one. It would be typical.


Yes but the Ambit won't be any less useful even after a new model is released. I do quite like it but as a T6D user as well I can see how it could be even better and now I use a Garmin Edge 810 and Garmin Connect/GC Mobile with live tracking and auto uploads etc I can see technology is moving along quite fast within the fitness gizmo arena and Suunto is lagging behind the curve.

In most cases I suspect we buy near obsolete hardware as technology companies are always working on their next future model. Moore's law tends to get in the way wherever electronics and computing is concerned so you should never expect anything to remain _current_ for more than 12/18 months and the Ambit was launched on 1st March 2012 so we're just over 12 months. I wouldn't bet against a new model later this year or early next.

I doubt you'll find anything out unless you email [email protected] and they condescend to give you info they've yet failed to give anyone else that I'm aware of. They just ignore requests for info via Facebook as well.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Not that I agree with that way of doing things, but... have you ever seen a company (outside of Kickstarter ones) that would tell you what's coming next while still in development (and potentially suffering further changes or delays)?

Second the view of tech, by and large, though. Things will be somewhat behind by the time you walk out the store. So, how much might not be possible because the Ambit's not powerful enough for it?
At the same time, I'm still using my t6c a lot (or would if I didn't have an Ambit and cared more about tracks than the "body parameters" calculated from the t6)...


----------



## ppenzone

No idea of any time frame...but I stumbled across this on movescount...

View attachment 1016185
View attachment 1016187
View attachment 1016189


----------



## Cyberbob13

Interesting... I am not able to replicate this Movescount content. Mabe this was an interim test page or whatsoever (?)


----------



## pjc3

A while ago there was a link somewhere to a "ghost" Movescount website with other test stuff on it. Can't find the post (of course).


----------



## jfinca

Cyberbob13 said:


> Interesting... I am not able to replicate this Movescount content. Mabe this was an interim test page or whatsoever (?)


I had to check the dates of this post because these screens are nothing new on my version of Movescount. Based on the way you guys are writing, it appears as this stuff is all new but these screens are in my version of the online software. Am I missing something?


----------



## jfinca

ppenzone said:


> No idea of any time frame...but I stumbled across this on movescount...
> 
> View attachment 1016185
> View attachment 1016187
> View attachment 1016189


I had to check the dates of this post because these screens are nothing new on my version of Movescount. Based on the way you guys are writing, it appears as this stuff is all new to you but these screens are in my version of the online software. Am I missing something?


----------



## Cyberbob13

Are there any special features assoziated with storm warnings or training program "features" of "your" personal Movescount platform or are these options without effect on the Ambits behavior?


----------



## jfinca

Cyberbob13 said:


> Are there any special features assoziated with storm warnings or training program "features" of "your" personal Movescount platform or are these options without effect on the Ambits behavior?


I think this one is direct to me.

Now that I took a much closer look, "no" the screenshot presented have things my Movescounts doesn't have. I shoulda looked before I spoke thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## kmseteam

ppenzone said:


> No idea of any time frame...but I stumbled across this on movescount...
> 
> View attachment 1016185
> View attachment 1016187
> View attachment 1016189


Very interesting, very interesting! Thanks for sharing this! We're living interesting times!


----------



## ppenzone

the screenshots were taken from a different movescount address. I was chosen as a beta tester for the new firstbeat software.The new firstbeat now works movescount. I believe the address is for developers of software to work with movescount. More options to export files to and from movescount were also available. I brought up the ambit page and was very happy. Unfortunately I cant "download" any of those options on to my ambit yet. But it seems as though these will be options in the future or so I hope. The updates seem to be directed towards the multisport/triathlon community.


----------



## byasini

ppenzone said:


> the screenshots were taken from a different movescount address. I was chosen as a beta tester for the new firstbeat software.The new firstbeat now works movescount. I believe the address is for developers of software to work with movescount. More options to export files to and from movescount were also available. I brought up the ambit page and was very happy. Unfortunately I cant "download" any of those options on to my ambit yet. But it seems as though these will be options in the future or so I hope. The updates seem to be directed towards the multisport/triathlon community.


Really thanks for those photos. Some options are great like bike pod calibration.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc3

ppenzone said:


> .The new firstbeat now works movescount. I believe the address is for developers of software to work with movescount.


That is interesting considering Suunto made it clear they had developed their own algorithms for Ambit and PTE (vis TE from Firstbeat). Now they are heading back.....?


----------



## anto1980

Amazing!!!



ppenzone said:


> No idea of any time frame...but I stumbled across this on movescount...
> 
> View attachment 1016185
> View attachment 1016187
> View attachment 1016189


----------



## ppenzone

pjc3 said:


> That is interesting considering Suunto made it clear they had developed their own algorithms for Ambit and PTE (vis TE from Firstbeat). Now they are heading back.....?


No. This is for users that want to use their ambit with firstbeat. It has nothing to do with movescount/suunto. You are correct Suunto made it very clear. I believe firstbeat is the company who wanted this option. It makes sense for the multisport athlete who has relied on the t6D. Most stores in the US are no longer stocking them (T6D) . I keep looking for a backup as it it my favorite watch ever. So the new multisport menus for the ambit seem to confirm the death of the T6.


----------



## ppenzone

Quick update for anyone that cares...I just noticed Eastern Mountain Sports ( EMS.com) is selling the T6D for 250.00 new...

Pete


----------



## pjc3

ppenzone said:


> No. This is for users that want to use their ambit with firstbeat.


Ah...I see I misinterpreted your post (missing a strategic "with" perhaps?). This will upset the folk who are trying to co-ordinate their T6 and Ambit data in Movescount ....a glimmer of hope now dashed.


----------



## pjc3

Assuming this new webpage is a true indication of what is coming in the Ambit update, it looks like Storm Alarm and Bike Power POD are the only things to be added.

No Tempe POD :-(


----------



## eeun

pjc3 said:


> Ah...I see I misinterpreted your post (missing a strategic "with" perhaps?). This will upset the folk who are trying to co-ordinate their T6 and Ambit data in Movescount ....a glimmer of hope now dashed.


This changes nothing (for me) as I'd already given up all hope on this matter. I've pretty much stopped using the T6D altogether as I am fed up with the results 'in watch' being so different after upload to Movescount.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

eeun said:


> This changes nothing (for me) as I'd already given up all hope on this matter. I've pretty much stopped using the T6D altogether as I am fed up with the results 'in watch' being so different after upload to Movescount.


just read an answer for the new functions 
It seems the new features are for the Ambit2 called sapphire and so on - details etc will follow in May this year. Still hoping the features will also available with the "old" Ambit 
Good running
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim
PS just google "fitness stuff ambit2" if you are interested...


----------



## byasini

JoggWithoutDog said:


> just read an answer for the new functions
> It seems the new features are for the Ambit2 called sapphire and so on - details etc will follow in May this year. Still hoping the features will also available with the "old" Ambit
> Good running
> JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim
> PS just google "fitness stuff ambit2" if you are interested...


I searched the net for Ambit2 and all I find was some rumors related to storm notification. I think all the rumors about ambit2 is only some informations about the new firmware for current ambit.


----------



## twelveone

Interesting: Google Translate and http://www.zegarki.it/suunto-ambit2.html

Some highlights:

"tell you now when the sun and when the sun goes down"

"Where we are at the Water has allowed natural ch the new swimming functions not go unmentioned. The Suunto Ambit 2 Sapphire can now measure impacts and convert as swimming times in open water swim times o f the Sw i mmbad B-ahn. These features along with the new swimming cycling functions make Suunt o Ambit the perfect triathlon clock."

"apps should also be mentioned that several apps can be used"

"sunrise and sunset times, storm alarm, tide information"

"Countdown Timer"

"Multi Sports Modes"

"App values are recorded for analysis"

Hoping some of this comes to the current Ambit via f/w update.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

byasini said:


> I searched the net for Ambit2 and all I find was some rumors related to storm notification. I think all the rumors about ambit2 is only some informations about the new firmware for current ambit.


Well - you can see the first product photos and I guess they are real.
There are two sorts: Ambit2 S - the cheaper one (for example: Ambit Graphite) and Ambit2 (called Sapphire)...
Although we have a so-called 1st April joke in Germany (there you can do jokes like new products etc) ...but today it is the 31th of March and the photos and also the features sounds realistic (not only on the Fitness Stuff site...).
But I keep my fingers crossed for an (additional) update for the Ambit "classic" 
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim
Happy Easter


----------



## twelveone

Sometimes I really wish hardware technology would stand still so I didn't get tempted by the new stuff like this 

The multi sport side of it really interests me, and I just hope this comes in the next update for my Ambit1. Not so fussed about the swimming, as I'm not doing any tris (yet), but better sport switching for bike+run duathlons would be nice. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## byasini

JoggWithoutDog said:


> Well - you can see the first product photos and I guess they are real.
> There are two sorts: Ambit2 S - the cheaper one (for example: Ambit Graphite) and Ambit2 (called Sapphire)...
> Although we have a so-called 1st April joke in Germany (there you can do jokes like new products etc) ...but today it is the 31th of March and the photos and also the features sounds realistic (not only on the Fitness Stuff site...).
> But I keep my fingers crossed for an (additional) update for the Ambit "classic"
> JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim
> Happy Easter


I hope this was a simple joke as I buy my ambit recently. I contacted suunto before I bought my ambit and they assure me that there wouldn't be a new ambit in next months. As Iranian currency lost it's value against Usd ambit is a very very very expensive watch in Iran. So I wil, be very angry with suunto if they release the new ambit.


----------



## twelveone

byasini said:


> I hope this was a simple joke as I buy my ambit recently. I contacted suunto before I bought my ambit and they assure me that there wouldn't be a new ambit in next months. As Iranian currency lost it's value against Usd ambit is a very very very expensive watch in Iran. So I wil, be very angry with suunto if they release the new ambit.


I'd be pretty angry about that too. In fact I'll be pretty angry if they stop updates for the Ambit1 if/when the new model comes out, and I've had mine since Feb last year!


----------



## byasini

twelveone said:


> I'd be pretty angry about that too. In fact I'll be pretty angry if they stop updates for the Ambit1 if/when the new model comes out, and I've had mine since Feb last year!


I think the current Ambit (1) has a limited hardware. For example the designers didn't' pay attention to memories. While Fenix has much more memory and bluetooth I think may be suunto planned to release it's new Ambit sooner to fight with Fenix. 
Last week I contact mysuunto asking about a new firmware and they told me that the new firmware will release soon.


----------



## kmseteam

Try googling "fusedalti". Only a few results and mostly in german, but the specs are there! After having gotten familiar with the specs, my humble opinion and guess is there are no such changes that would require changes in hardware (such changes that wouldn't work on so-far ambit).


----------



## twelveone

kmseteam said:


> Try googling "fusedalti". Only a few results and mostly in german, but the specs are there! After having gotten familiar with the specs, my humble opinion and guess is there are no such changes that would require changes in hardware (such changes that wouldn't work on so-far ambit).


Apart from some of the swimming features perhaps. I've seen one of the sites that the new ambit measures "impact" of each swim stroke for distance calculation. This may require a more sensitive accelerometer, but I'm hoping not


----------



## cooee

Not happy, my watch is only 4 months old. Now l'll want one of these.

Rough translation..



The new outdoor clock Suunto Ambit2 in silver offers swimming and cycling functions. 
The new model in 2013, the Suunto Ambit silver remains the same appearance to its predecessor. That is also the Suunto Ambit2 Silver has a silver body and a black armband. In de variant without HR has the Suunto Ambit2 Silver the USB ca ble for data transfer and charging of the batteries are included. Suunto Ambit2 Silver HR with Chest You can find here . With th e chest strap heart rate functions can all be used. But even without the chest strap Suunto Ambit2 is a fantastic outdoor clock. A lthough the look remains the same shall have been done in the Suunto Ambit 2 Silver (s Ilber) functionally a lot. Many new capabilities once the Anwednungsspektrum the outdoor clock. 
The Suunto Ambit2 Silver is a clock for runners, bikers, T riathleten, outdoor sportsman, he Wassersportl, alpinists and A bent yours. 

W here we are at the W ater has allowed natural ch the new swimming functions not go unmentioned. The Suunto Ambit 2 Silver can now measure impacts and convert as swimming times in open water swim times o f the Sw i mmbad B-ahn. These features along with the new swimming cycling functions that make it the perfect Ambit2 Suunt o-clock triathlon. In cycling, all kinds of power (current, maximum, durchsc hnittliche) are measured in watts and tellt also Movescount.com graphically Darges and gestures we analyzed. 
Outdoor sports enthusiasts will also new about the Functions of the Suunto Ambit 2 outdoor clock forward. 
The H öhenmessung is now more precisely by a combination of the barometer and GPS data (F used lti A TM). This dual fuse g from it already in the velocity measurement. The FusedSpeed ​​speed measurements comparing the data from the GPS-receiver and the integrated accelerometer is found naturally in the Suunto Ambit2 again. The Luftdr uckmessung and level measurement is displayed on the Suunto A mbit2 Silver graphically. Moreover, there are at Movescount. Com the Suunto online platform many new analysis features and great D arstellungserweiterungen. Especially interssante Pun (Point of Inter est) cts can be entered and stored in the route planning. 

Special Apps for outdoor activities to tell you now when the sun and when the sun goes down. There is also a study rm-alarm and tide information. This information makes the Suunto Ambit2 assersportler for sailors, surfers and other W interesting. 
When using the new Suunto - apps should also be mentioned that several apps can be used grams lighter periods. In addition, the acquired data in the apps are used for training analysis. And who wants to motivate yourself when training especially, may deposit in the apps own music and lighting for specific events. Programming since done with the if / then logic. So if value X or X target is reached, the display flashes green (if previously set) or "we are the champions" is running (if previously set). 
The new Suunto Ambit2 Silver are a resounding success and expand the E insatzbereich this great outdoor sport watch a nd enormous. When the Model 2012 Suunto Ambit was racing already press and users with praise, and this will certainly not be the new Suunto Ambit2 sapphire anders. 
Outdoor features and navigation of the Suunto Ambit2 Silver: 
Barometer (range: 950-1060 hPa/28 0.6 to 31, 3 in Hg) 
barometric Höhenmessun g 
highly accurate altimeter with barometer and GPS (FusedAltiTM) (-500 m to 9000 m / -1600 ft to 29500 ft) 
vertical speed measurement 
Exactly and relegation meter to 1m 
Altimeter / Barometer selection 
Air pressure at sea level 
graphical representation of air pressure 
Temperature Display 
Suunto apps for outdoor activities: sunrise and sunset times, storm alarm, tide information 
full-featured GPS (SiRFIV chip) 
Position entry in the coordinate system 
Waypoint - navigation 
POI Points of Interest: important points can be entered and stored in the route 
Power-saving mode 
GPS-related height 
graphical representation of the altitude 
3D - compass deviation correction (bearing in degrees, north indicator, declination correction) 

Training and multisport functions of the Suunto Ambit2 Silver: (heart rate functions can be used only with chest strap) 

Real time, average and maximum heart rate 
Calorie consumption 
Heart rate limits set 
Heart rate zones (MC) adjustable 
Graphic curve of the heart rate in real time 
Training effect and recovery time (Peak Training Effect and Recovery Time) 
EPOC and VO2 max display (MC) 
manual and automatic lap times 
Countdown Timer 
Interval timer (programmable intervals) 
sensitive speedometer with accelerometer and GPS 
easy exchange of sports (movement patterns) 
Track recording and analysis (MC) 
Multi Sports Modes (various sports can be chosen) (MC) 
In analyzing these sports can be considered individually (MC) 
interactive maps and charts (MC) 
Round comparisons in km or mi 
Specific functions of the Suunto Cycling Ambit2 Silver: 
Watts of power, average power, maximum power and actual power measured in 3 sec, 10 sec or 30 sec and round performance 
Maximum power curve (MC) 
Special swimming training functions of the Suunto Ambit2 S ilver: 
Swimming speed and distance 
Swimming stroke rate, total number and type 
Swim time analysis on swimlane length, laps and total 
Table with blows, tempo (speed) and duration (MC) 
Suunto apps for training and multisport functions: 
it can be used several apps during training 
App values ​​are recorded for analysis 
S uunto apps can be expanded with an if-then logic with music and lighting 
All of the general functions and data of the Suunto Ambit2 Silver: 
Mineralkristallische cover 
Glass fiber reinforced polyamide housing 
TPU strap and aluminum bezel 
Weight: 92g 
Dimension e: 18 mm thick and a housing diameter of 50.5 mm 

Time, date, alarm, dual time 
Language (EN, DE, ES, FI, FR, IT, NL, PT, SV) 
Water resistant to 100 meters (ISO2281) 
GPS-based timing 
Change between N-and P egativ ositiv - display possible 
Selectable backlight itself 
Key lock for all actions or buttons 
Battery status indicator 
Battery life 15 hours at 1 GPS / s mode and 50 hours in 60 / s mode and 30 days in pure clock function 

metric and imperial units 
adjustable recording interval 1s and 10s 
Clock settings via Movescount.com 
Data transfer and charging via USB cable 
improved analysis of individual sports (movements) over Movescount.com 
the analysis of the movements (sports) can be expanded with text and images to Movescount.com 
Included Suunto Ambit2 Silver: 
USB cable for data transfer and battery charge 
Instructions


----------



## cooee

Ouch*

€ 549.00* Includes VAT, including shipping

Wow
Or a Funding option: € 25.44 / month for 24 month term


----------



## Mystro

I would just like a Storm Alarm, weather trend arrow, and count down timer. This is like asking a 5 star reasurant if they can make a decent hamburger.........so far I am stumping the chef at Suunto.


----------



## Enzomx

must be Aprils fools joke  they haven't made new watch in ~10 years (from X10 to Ambit) and now done new version in a year?


----------



## byasini

Enzomx said:


> must be Aprils fools joke  they haven't made new watch in ~10 years (from X10 to Ambit) and now done new version in a year?


 I asked suunto about it yesterday but they didn't answer yet.


----------



## Skijeti

I'm not sure about this new 'fusedALTI' but pretty much all features listed above are possible to implement in 'old' Ambit via new firmware or at least i sure hope so 

@bysini give us a feedback about Suuntos answer on that one.


----------



## byasini

I will update you as soon as suunto send me an email.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Why is this called Ambit 2?

Seem to be variation of looks just like with the Core. No HW change (except Sapphire crystal in the Sapphire version). All these new functions should be possible with a new FW update from Suunto in the current Ambit. To truly be a Ambit 2 it should have a vibration alarm(this new Ambit software will apparently have support for the new ANT+ device profile Audio Control so it will be able to act as a remote for an audio device, so can be used as a form of alert when using a audio device, how that will work I do not know but that is not a full replacement for vibration alerts because you will not always have access to a audio device) some wireless function (BT 4.1 anyone?), and maybe something else like bigger memory space.

But I fully expect all these changes to be made available to us current Ambit users!

As for the changes I like all of them but there is still some stuff not added and some concerns. We do not yet know if the new storm alarm function is as smart as it was in the X10 where it was usable even when moving vertically because it was tied in/assisted by the GPS. If it is as limited as in the Core then that is not ok given the Ambits capacity with built in GPS to assist the function when on the move. Have the GPS time sync been improved? As it is now it is only usable when the time is not off more than 15 minutes and that is to lame compared to what the fenix and the old X10 could do. Still only 1 minute and 1 second GPS sample rates? We need a third 15-20 second sample rate for walking speeds, 1 second is to fast and 60 second too slow. Still no Temperature Tempe support? (The Ant+ Environment device profile should be added so that Tempe would work). I see no indication of a new data format, a binary format just like in the fenix would be a welcome addition since that increases the amount of available data points within the constraints of very limited memory space. Also I think the alarm function should be improved and a full world time function with a quick switch function. The dual time function is a bit lame. But I do like that we will finally get a Timer and Interval Timer functionality! Just hope it will be implemented correctly.

These are my observations with the information we now have about Ambit 2....


----------



## twelveone

Looks to be genuine now: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151482947339367&l=0e4cf36815

Not sure I like the look of the Sapphire model so much now, too shiny, prefer my Ambit Silver still. And yes @Joakim Agren, the more I look at these specs, the more I think they are s/w only, and will be compatible with our existing Ambits with the next f/w upgrade. Here's hoping.


----------



## byasini

twelveone said:


> Looks to be genuine now: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151482947339367&l=0e4cf36815
> 
> Not sure I like the look of the Sapphire model so much now, too shiny, prefer my Ambit Silver still. And yes @Joakim Agren, the more I look at these specs, the more I think they are s/w only, and will be compatible with our existing Ambits with the next f/w upgrade. Here's hoping.


Can you please post the photos here,
while i live in a free country(!!!) facebook is completly filtered. Recently goverment has disabled the vpns too and i have no access to facebook.


----------



## twelveone

Sure, here you go. It's a beast, isn't it?


----------



## andy c

Honestly? Prefer my black one by some margin.


----------



## centen

They will apparently still make the black and the silver ones, this is just an addition to the line. 

My big question is, what are the major differences? I don't see anything that is outside of the software side, so perhaps these could be ported over?

I just purchased my Ambit Black HR last week, so do you think I would be better off to return it and wait for the 2?


----------



## twelveone

I would just wait and see if I were you. This could just be a design refresh akin to the recent Core and Elementum ones. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy c

Suunto makes its money by selling watches. So it needs to keep pushing new models out to the market. But new models are expensive and those who have already just bought the top of the line will be hacked off if there is a new model appears soon after, a danger to a company that has a fairly small whilst loyal customer base.

The obvious solution is to push out revamps of the same basic model.

Not in any way a criticism - it's what I would do.

My best guess is that this is just a cosmetic refresh a la Core (many times) or, just maybe as an outside chance, an upgrade to the hardware that makes zero difference to almost all users, with a chunky software upgrade to keep existing users happy.

If the latter (and I would guess it's a pretty big if) I for one will continue to be very happy.


----------



## centen

I agree Andy, if these features were ported over to the existing Ambit, I would be extremely happy with them. I own a Core already, and have no regrets with purchasing the Ambit so far, but if there is a refresh with actual hardware changes to it, I would gladly wait for the new version given how I just purchased this one less than a week ago. 

Thanks, I'm torn and have it all packed up ready to return, but at the same time I don't want to be without it for 2 months if it's going to be the exact same product with a software update.

What would you all do in my place?


----------



## ambit_cracker

Tomorrow will be another day ;-) 

Envoyé depuis mon HTC Desire X avec Tapatalk


----------



## antjoh

I would keep the Ambit that you just bought and enjoy it. Surely you bought it for a reason that is still justified even though there is a new version around the corner.

The thing with toys and gadgets is that if you always wait for the latest and greatest, you can wait forever and miss out all the fun


----------



## andy c

centen said:


> I agree Andy, if these features were ported over to the existing Ambit, I would be extremely happy with them. I own a Core already, and have no regrets with purchasing the Ambit so far, but if there is a refresh with actual hardware changes to it, I would gladly wait for the new version given how I just purchased this one less than a week ago.
> 
> Thanks, I'm torn and have it all packed up ready to return, but at the same time I don't want to be without it for 2 months if it's going to be the exact same product with a software update.
> 
> What would you all do in my place?


Use the one you have and enjoy it.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

I'm appalled. There are sensible voices among all the fanatics here 

Honestly, my recommendation at this point would be to wait (without a new watch), if possible, and see. Some people sure will need the latest and greatest and there might well be some original Ambits looking for new owners.

Me? Hey, I do reviews, so I'll need to take a look at the new model(s), right?


----------



## byasini

twelveone said:


> Sure, here you go. It's a beast, isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 1031214


Shiny!
As I see there is not any battery percentage.


----------



## byasini

Still there isn't any reply from suunto! Suunto team always answer in a few hours and I am surprised why they didn't answer yet. 
I contacted suunto two weeks ago and they told me they will have an upgrade for ambit very soon so I realy hope the new firmware had the features we seek. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Information like that always gets embargoed, only to be released at a certain time - not that some people won't spill the beans, like the webstores we've seen talk about new models, but company employees wouldn't be allowed to. At least it's not as bad as the endless (and useless) speculation and secrecy around Apple and their new products...


----------



## eeun

I see the http://www.zegarki.it/suunto-ambit2.html page is now down. April fool maybe?

I did predicted a new Ambit2 a week or two ago and even suggested to Suunto I'd like a better 'sapphire' glass that I'd be happy to buy if it was available as an upgrade but I can't see why Suunto would produce this watch as an upgrade to the current Ambit assuming the specs are correct - it's just not enough of a step forward. My money is on an April fool joke, nicely engineered I might add.


----------



## twelveone

More likely Suunto have told them to take the page down. At least until they've made an official announcement. 

My money is on it being genuine, but no internal hardware changes, simply a new design to give consumers more choice. And that the new software specs will also be made available to existing Ambits via a v2.5 or v3.0 firmware upgrade. 

But I'm only speculating 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mystro

Considering how many versions and repackaged Core models there is, this is a basic play from the Suunto handbook.


----------



## centen

ac-fitness.de still has their page up and has a nice little writeup about it. This is the best that google translate can do:

Suunto does indeed have a successor of the Suunto Ambit. The Suunto Ambit2 offers great new features and is now available in three versions 
The two black and silver models, there will be at the Suunto Ambit2 again. Each then with or without chest strap depending on whether you want to use the Ambit2 only as an outdoor clock or as a sports watch. The new model is Suunto Ambit2 sapphire. This variant of the functional Ambit2 is identical to the other two. The special of the Ambit2 sapphire is the glass of the display. It is a sapphire-glass, which has a far higher scratch resistance as a mineral glass. Even sharp metal objects do not manage to make a scratch on the sapphire glass. Thus, the Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire is ideal for those users who know that the clock is often abut against time somewhere. The Suunto Ambit2 offers in many new features. It was very much working on the compatibility with apps. We can now extend the capabilities of the following Suunto Ambit2 App features:


You can use several training Apps simultaneously. 
The acquired data in the app can be used for analysis. 
You can customize the apps where you stored music or lighting effects. This is done through the if / then logic. So if X is achieved, for example, target then the screen flashes green. 
Also own app `s are designed to provide the desired values over. 
 The sports features have been added enormously. The Suunto Ambit2 now offers special functions essential for swimming and for cycling. The most important changes for the Suunto Watch Ambit2 as are: 
Multisport
You can easily change the same during training between the sports. All relevant data will during training appears on the sports watch. The change of sports is possible while Training well as programming on Movescount. If you look at Movescount a multisport profile anleg t and it charges the Ambit2, we see this changing the sports and automatically adjusts settings. 
Swimming
The Suunto Ambit2 stores the data swimming distance, time, pace, stroke rate and rate and more efficient. Furthermore, recognize the Ambit2 the swimming style, which ge r ade is super when evaluating over Movescount. In addition, the route i m open water logging are rt. 
Cycling
The wattage measuring the Suunto Ambit2 helps especially with long distances to assess the efficiency and energy reserves properly. The Suunto Ambit2 is also compatible with ANT + Bike-party components. 
The adventurers and outdoor enthusiasts will enjoy the new way of measuring height. Suunto combined with the height measurement is now the barometer with the G PS signal. The new feature is called FusedAlti and manages data by matching the two small errors in the satellite reception and fluctuations in the air pressure equalize. Probably more accurately measure the height cannot be even.
Three specific target le Suunto apps that can be downloaded to the Ambit2 inform, one over the time of sunrise and sunset, as well as on upcoming storms and tides. All the previous functions as z obtain the following example:


The ascent and descent meters are accurate to within one meter. 
The Suunto Ambit2 measures the vertical velocities t. 
The temperature measurement is accurate to within 1 ° of the air pressure can be displayed graphic sch. 
Velocity measurement for the speed to be synchronized with the GPS data to those of the integrated integrated accelerometer (FusedSpeed) 
and much more. 
All changes Suunto Ambit2 more interesting for even more users. A better combination of outdoor sports watch and clock is not available for z ince. 
The Suunto Ambit2 models are expected in May.

There seems to be very few things that would be out of the realm of the existing Ambit, the only thing is whether it has the processing power to get this all done. It will be interesting to see what they do to placate existing Ambit owners given the "updates and new features" promise. If they do update with 2.5 and 3.0, what will differentiate the Ambit1 from the Ambit2? Will that be enough to drive people to buying the new one?

I know that here in Canada, dealer stock of the Ambit is dwindling and Suunto Canada isn't expecting a shipment until mid-late April. Could this be the new Ambit2 being shipped for the May 15th release? My guess is yes.

I will return my brand new Ambit and wait out. If it turns out that they are almost exactly the same, so be it, I should be able to get the Ambit1 at a better price. Two months is nothing in the grand scheme of things, considering it is still below 0C in the land of maple syrup and hockey.


----------



## Enzomx

eeun said:


> I see the http://www.zegarki.it/suunto-ambit2.html page is now down. April fool maybe?
> 
> I did predicted a new Ambit2 a week or two ago and even suggested to Suunto I'd like a better 'sapphire' glass that I'd be happy to buy if it was available as an upgrade but I can't see why Suunto would produce this watch as an upgrade to the current Ambit assuming the specs are correct - it's just not enough of a step forward. My money is on an April fool joke, nicely engineered I might add.


page was working some ~2 h ago, and it was started somewhere at night of April 1 (Polish time), so in my opinion they have smart manager and slow IT guy 
From marketing side, with such joke they made quite good advertisement


----------



## eeun

centen said:


> There seems to be very few things that would be out of the realm of the existing Ambit, the only thing is whether it has the processing power to get this all done. It will be interesting to see what they do to placate existing Ambit owners given the "updates and new features" promise. If they do update with 2.5 and 3.0, what will differentiate the Ambit1 from the Ambit2? Will that be enough to drive people to buying the new one?


I experienced similar with Leica, a promise to offer future upgrades and look after their customers with firmware and features updates, a hollow promise that was blown out of the water very quickly and they offered little in reality. If this is true, I would not expect many of the Ambit2 firmware features to be available on the Ambit through a new update and they'll cite 'lack of power/memory or hardware 'difficiencies' as the reason for it. Of course I may be wrong but there seems to be very little loyalty from manufacturers these days. It's rather amusing in some ways as I suggested an Ambit2 might be in the offing in a post early in this thread, about a week or so ago.

It would be a big slap in the face for existing customers bearing in mind the big play Suunto have made in asking Ambit users for suggested improvements.


----------



## centen

That's just it, a lot of people are looking for pretty basic additions to be made to the watch, i.e. a countdown timer, sunrise-sunset, and weather trend indicator that are available on the Core. These same people have been bringing it up with Suunto for these improvements at their request. We'll see how Suunto deals with this, but as was said before, if the features can be brought to the original Ambit, I think people will be happy.


----------



## byasini

> ac-fitness.de still has their page up and has a nice little writeup about it. This is the best that google translate can do:
> 
> Suunto does indeed have a successor of the Suunto Ambit. The Suunto Ambit2 offers great new features and is now available in three versions
> The two black and silver models, there will be at the Suunto Ambit2 again. Each then with or without chest strap depending on whether you want to use the Ambit2 only as an outdoor clock or as a sports watch. The new model is Suunto Ambit2 sapphire. This variant of the functional Ambit2 is identical to the other two. The special of the Ambit2 sapphire is the glass of the display. It is a sapphire-glass, which has a far higher scratch resistance as a mineral glass. Even sharp metal objects do not manage to make a scratch on the sapphire glass. Thus, the Suunto Ambit2 Sapphire is ideal for those users who know that the clock is often abut against time somewhere. The Suunto Ambit2 offers in many new features. It was very much working on the compatibility with apps. We can now extend the capabilities of the following Suunto Ambit2 App features:
> 
> * You can use several training Apps simultaneously.
> * The acquired data in the app can be used for analysis.
> * You can customize the apps where you stored music or lighting effects. This is done through the if / then logic. So if X is achieved, for example, target then the screen flashes green.
> * Also own app `s are designed to provide the desired values over.
> 
> The sports features have been added enormously. The Suunto Ambit2 now offers special functions essential for swimming and for cycling. The most important changes for the Suunto Watch Ambit2 as are:
> Multisport
> You can easily change the same during training between the sports. All relevant data will during training appears on the sports watch. The change of sports is possible while Training well as programming on Movescount. If you look at Movescount a multisport profile anleg t and it charges the Ambit2, we see this changing the sports and automatically adjusts settings.
> Swimming
> The Suunto Ambit2 stores the data swimming distance, time, pace, stroke rate and rate and more efficient. Furthermore, recognize the Ambit2 the swimming style, which ge r ade is super when evaluating over Movescount. In addition, the route i m open water logging are rt.
> Cycling
> The wattage measuring the Suunto Ambit2 helps especially with long distances to assess the efficiency and energy reserves properly. The Suunto Ambit2 is also compatible with ANT + Bike-party components.
> The adventurers and outdoor enthusiasts will enjoy the new way of measuring height. Suunto combined with the height measurement is now the barometer with the G PS signal. The new feature is called FusedAlti and manages data by matching the two small errors in the satellite reception and fluctuations in the air pressure equalize. Probably more accurately measure the height cannot be even.
> Three specific target le Suunto apps that can be downloaded to the Ambit2 inform, one over the time of sunrise and sunset, as well as on upcoming storms and tides. All the previous functions as z obtain the following example:
> 
> * The ascent and descent meters are accurate to within one meter.
> * The Suunto Ambit2 measures the vertical velocities t.
> * The temperature measurement is accurate to within 1 ° of the air pressure can be displayed graphic sch.
> * Velocity measurement for the speed to be synchronized with the GPS data to those of the integrated integrated accelerometer (FusedSpeed)
> * and much more.
> 
> All changes Suunto Ambit2 more interesting for even more users. A better combination of outdoor sports watch and clock is not available for z ince.
> The Suunto Ambit2 models are expected in May.
> 
> There seems to be very few things that would be out of the realm of the existing Ambit, the only thing is whether it has the processing power to get this all done. It will be interesting to see what they do to placate existing Ambit owners given the "updates and new features" promise. If they do update with 2.5 and 3.0, what will differentiate the Ambit1 from the Ambit2? Will that be enough to drive people to buying the new one?
> 
> I know that here in Canada, dealer stock of the Ambit is dwindling and Suunto Canada isn't expecting a shipment until mid-late April. Could this be the new Ambit2 being shipped for the May 15th release? My guess is yes.
> 
> I will return my brand new Ambit and wait out. If it turns out that they are almost exactly the same, so be it, I should be able to get the Ambit1 at a better price. Two months is nothing in the grand scheme of things, considering it is still below 0C in the land of maple syrup and hockey.


You are very lucky if you could return it back. I have to use my curent Ambit as suunto have no return policy here.
But I really love my ambit and I think I stick with it. 
Unfortunately I think suunto will not add some features like sunrise/sunset to curent ambit! And that's my pitty.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

centen said:


> That's just it, a lot of people are looking for pretty basic additions to be made to the watch, i.e. a countdown timer, sunrise-sunset, and weather trend indicator that are available on the Core. These same people have been bringing it up with Suunto for these improvements at their request. We'll see how Suunto deals with this, but as was said before, if the features can be brought to the original Ambit, I think people will be happy.


Now you have me wondering... What will people think if there is/are updated Ambit(s) (product photos on that one ... Polish but also with Italian domain ending ... website are of two models in three different color schemes each) with new features, thanks to improved hardware, but still no countdown timer or weather trend indicator working as wanted? (Sunrise, sunset was mentioned on that German webstore's site, iirc)?


----------



## twelveone

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Now you have me wondering... What will people think if there is/are updated Ambit(s) (product photos on that one ... Polish but also with Italian domain ending ... website are of two models in three different color schemes each) with new features, thanks to improved hardware, but still no countdown timer or weather trend indicator working as wanted? (Sunrise, sunset was mentioned on that German webstore's site, iirc)?


Countdown timer is mentioned on the specs a couple of pages back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## centen

Storm alarm is also mentioned, as is a tide indicator. 

"Three specific target le Suunto apps that can be downloaded to the Ambit2 inform, one over the time of sunrise and sunset, as well as on upcoming storms and tides." (rough google translation)

We'll probably see all of these features as part of the Ambit2, but I could see a lot of angry Ambit owners if they don't make their way over to the original. At this point, we are just stirring the pot, hoping that Suunto will not leave anyone behind. It goes against everything that they have done in the past, but, the Ambit itself is very much unlike anything it has done in the past. A one year non-cosmetic refresh...potentially leaving existing customers in the dust. The ball is completely in Suunto's court and it's loyal following will sink or swim accordingly.


----------



## andy c

The sunrise/sunset and storm alarm were both included in the description on the Polish site (I'm Polish speaking so fortunately didn't have to rely on Google translate). Also the various swim functions mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## dezz

What is wrong with you people???

You paid $600 for a watch that came with assurance from manufacturer that it'll be updated.

And you're ok with not having a decent alarm or basic functions of any ABC watch out there worth 1/3 of a price???


----------



## Priit77

Well 1st of April is over, so is there still any Ambit2 available? Hard to follow initial posts and posting time
But I am quite a sure, it will never happen in a way that some kind of ac-fitness.de will post pictures and and information about
Ambit2 and Suunto official site do not have any information The price is also same as just Ambit, so IMO 3 options: joke, mistake or 
just dreaming about next SW.


----------



## dezz

eeun said:


> I experienced similar with Leica, a promise to offer future upgrades and look after their customers with firmware and features updates, a hollow promise that was blown out of the water very quickly and they offered little in reality. If this is true, I would not expect many of the Ambit2 firmware features to be available on the Ambit through a new update and they'll cite 'lack of power/memory or hardware 'difficiencies' as the reason for it. Of course I may be wrong but there seems to be very little loyalty from manufacturers these days. It's rather amusing in some ways as I suggested an Ambit2 might be in the offing in a post early in this thread, about a week or so ago.
> 
> It would be a big slap in the face for existing customers bearing in mind the big play Suunto have made in asking Ambit users for suggested improvements.


Why would suunto or any other manufacturer bother with updates if people go: "Uuh. the made that new one.. -me want!"


----------



## eeun

dezz said:


> Why would suunto or any other manufacturer bother with updates if people go: "Uuh. the made that new one.. -me want!"


You are missing the point. Both Leica and Suunto made commitments to offer significant updates to features. In Leica's case they very quickly broke that by not offering many of the new FW features to the old model and by bringing out a new one. Had they not made the promise then customers would have been less angry. Suunto have repeatedly stated to many of us that there would be future feature updates to the Ambit and have requested 'ideas'. If they do bring out a totally new or upgraded model with the release of new FW then they should at least offer as much as the hardware allows to be available to the existing Ambit.

My bet is still on an April fool though.


----------



## byasini

Suunto answered after 3 days.



> We would like to apologize for the delay of our answer. We are always working on exciting new additions to our line-up of outdoor watches. But nothing has officially been announced. Suunto.com and our Facebook pages (http://www.facebook.com/#!/SuuntoMovescount?fref=ts) are the places to watch for new product launches - as soon as anything is announced, information will be updated there. If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us back


It seems to me that rumors are correct. Suunto has a new Ambit but it is not officially announced. The zergit site has removed Ambit exactly after I and some others mailed Suunto about the new Ambit. I mentioned Zergit site page so I think Suunto asked them to remove their page.

I love Suunto at least they reply me very politely.!!!!


----------



## dezz

eeun said:


> You are missing the point. Both Leica and Suunto made commitments to offer significant updates to features. In Leica's case they very quickly broke that by not offering many of the new FW features to the old model and by bringing out a new one. Had they not made the promise then customers would have been less angry. Suunto have repeatedly stated to many of us that there would be future feature updates to the Ambit and have requested 'ideas'. If they do bring out a totally new or upgraded model with the release of new FW then they should at least offer as much as the hardware allows to be available to the existing Ambit.
> 
> My bet is still on an April fool though.


Well, it actually sounds like I was making very similar/exactly the same point as you so...



byasini said:


> Suunto answered after 3 days.
> 
> It seems to me that rumors are correct. Suunto has a new Ambit but it is not officially announced. The zergit site has removed Ambit exactly after I and some others mailed Suunto about the new Ambit. I mentioned Zergit site page so I think Suunto asked them to remove their page.
> 
> I love Suunto at least they reply me very politely.


Yeeep. Auto response.
"The Suunto Ambit team thanks you for your feedback! Please note that even if your email may not be responded to we read all the feedback we receive and appreciate your interest in further developing the Suunto Ambit."

is in fact a very nice and polite way of saying "F*ck off we don't care.."


----------



## byasini

dezz said:


> Well, it actually sounds like I was making very similar/exactly the same point as you so...
> 
> Yeeep. Auto response.
> "The Suunto Ambit team thanks you for your feedback! Please note that even if your email may not be responded to we read all the feedback we receive and appreciate your interest in further developing the Suunto Ambit."
> 
> is in fact a very nice and polite way of saying "F*ck off we don't care.."


Exactly what I think when I read suunto's autorespond.


----------



## mnaranjo

I hope suunto will make the promised update
After all the effort by users sending them suggestions to make the watch better I think they should


----------



## byasini

mnaranjo said:


> I hope suunto will make the promised update
> After all the effort by users sending them suggestions to make the watch better I think they should


I had a very bad experience with Jawbone. Jawbone (Aliph) creates very good Bluetooth Headsets for cell phone (Jawbone Era). Era is a great piece with both acceloremeter and Military Class Noise Cancellation. But with a poor firmware I myself experinece many error. Now After 2 years Jawbone didn't solve the firmware issues, instead there are rumors about a new headset!!!!!!!!!!! If you see the official jawbone forums there are many angry users there. we send many request to Jawbone team and we didn't recieve any answer but autoresponds.


----------



## dezz

Suunto doesn't even bother to have an offical forum


----------



## byasini

dezz said:


> Suunto doesn't even bother to have an offical forum


That was in my mind too. Let's ask suunto about it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icuriosity

In the meantime, garmin camp is very quiet. I think Suunto blinked first.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Most likely this is not an April fools joke. We have seen genuine footage of the Sapphire version and we know some people have tried out this version of the Movescount: Movescount.com - Powered by Suunto









There were screenshots from that site but since those attachments are gone I can not show them. Anyway in those screeners we saw settings for storm alarm and sunset/sunrise and also support for power meters and multisport uses. So most likely these new Ambits are real but we do not know if it actually is a Ambit version 2. Perhaps it was just those retailers who choose to call it Ambit 2 when in fact it is not and just a variation in look of the first version. I see nothing in the new functions that require a HW-change and therefore should not be possible to fix with a FW upgrade for existing Ambits so if these are really Ambit 2 I do not know.


----------



## cue003

byasini said:


> I had a very bad experience with Jawbone. Jawbone (Aliph) creates very good Bluetooth Headsets for cell phone (Jawbone Era). Era is a great piece with both acceloremeter and Military Class Noise Cancellation. But with a poor firmware I myself experinece many error. Now After 2 years Jawbone didn't solve the firmware issues, instead there are rumors about a new headset!!!!!!!!!!! If you see the official jawbone forums there are many angry users there. we send many request to Jawbone team and we didn't recieve any answer but autoresponds.


When it is all said and done, people "vote" with their wallets. Everyone is very upset with Jawbone per say and may even be upset if there is an Ambit2 ... but they will still go out and buy the new one. So in the eyes of Jawbone and Suunto the noise died down. People don't boycott products like they used to which in many cases forced manufactures to listen to those paying for their existence (the customer).

From a different approach we on these forums are considered the minority. Most corporations approach things from the 80/20 rule. The 20% that make noise is fine because the other 80% of people will buy and sustain the product(s). As long as that 20% doesn't start to impact the rest and change to say 30/40% all is well with the world. Unfortunate but true.

I will be interested in the new Ambit (whatever it is called) however, I do hope they give you some strap options since the current Ambit strap doesn't fit me properly. it is either too loose or too snug.


----------



## jfinca

I am with Dezz on this one, if Suunto doesn't come through with some of the basic functions found on, say the Core, they belong on the sleezy list. They promised upgrades, they elicited consumer response, and if rumors of an Ambit 2 materialize, they effectively back stabbed their customers. They would have basically obtained free market research, which by the way i do not give freely due to time and effort constraints, and they used this information as a pretense to improving their current product, the Ambit.

If Suunto comes through with firmware upgrades to the Ambit, they will have solidified and continued customer satisfaction and loyalty, and likely future product purchases. If they, in addition produce an Ambit 2, more power to them, current Ambit buyers may actually consider buying the Ambit 2 (where additional features justify it). If the former comes true, Suunto is solid in my eyes and if the latter comes true, I am in. If the former doesn't materialize, I will be forever be leery and looking for the first best alternative. 

Don't screw your customers Suunto, its bad karma and has a snowball effect.

If all this talk about an Abmit 2 is a bad joke, never mind. Oh, except that I still want my Ambit (Core) feature upgrades.


----------



## Joakim Agren

cue003 said:


> When it is all said and done, people "vote" with their wallets. Everyone is very upset with Jawbone per say and may even be upset if there is an Ambit2 ... but they will still go out and buy the new one. So in the eyes of Jawbone and Suunto the noise died down. People don't boycott products like they used to which in many cases forced manufactures to listen to those paying for their existence (the customer).
> 
> From a different approach we on these forums are considered the minority. Most corporations approach things from the 80/20 rule. The 20% that make noise is fine because the other 80% of people will buy and sustain the product(s). As long as that 20% doesn't start to impact the rest and change to say 30/40% all is well with the world. Unfortunate but true.
> 
> I will be interested in the new Ambit (whatever it is called) however, I do hope they give you some strap options since the current Ambit strap doesn't fit me properly. it is either too loose or too snug.


But the thing is we in this forum do have a huge impact on suunto and their business. If you are a potential customer and google for Suunto related stuff this forum will be a very prominent search result, so what we say in this community have a huge impact on Suunto sales. This is the dominant Suunto forum. If I say some bad things about a particular watch or Suunto as a company then that can cause Suunto several hundreds of lost sales. So yes we are a minority but we are an important minority because we are considered authority's on the Suunto brand and ABC watches.


----------



## dezz

cue003 said:


> ...As long as that 20% doesn't start to impact the rest and change to say 30/40% all is well with the world.


Well, I'm an active member of trail-running, ski-touring, mountaineering clubs (not just forums) with hundreds of members where people share their experience with gear. As for now at least 12 people did not buy Ambit based only on my experience with it. 8 of them went with Fenix.

Do the math..

I can't recommend it as long as it doesn't have the basics. And I'm not talking some complicated BS requiring formulas and sensors.

Besides, one of the reasons why Suunto HAD good reputation WAS their track record of updates. Combined with the bad rep of Garmin and lack of support made it seem like a better product at first.


----------



## eeun

On a small positive........... I see two new Core variants have been released today and it may well be that Suunto is releasing additional 'variants' of the Ambit which would make sense and that the new firmware when it arrives will be across all variants. I don't know for example how many or if any of the new features of the so called of the Ambit 2 (swim/tri related for example) it would not be possible to add to the existing Ambit.


----------



## andy c

Lots of getting hot under the collar, mutterings of supposed broken promises and the like.

As I recall, it was promised there would be software upgrades, taking into account suggestions from users. Well, so far that's happened and so far I've seen nothing to suggest it won't in the future.

If there are variants to the existing model I can't see an issue with that at all.

If there is an upgrade to the hardware, that's also fine with me, assuming there is a software release for the existing model.

Treating the Ambit as a long term thing, I'm not sure I'd want the manufacturer to stand in one place, never develop their products, and as a consequence not be competitive.

I'm happy with what the watch does, I expect the forthcoming upgrade will add a few features I'll find useful. It doesn't bother me in the least if someone else has a newer version that does a few other things I'll never use or some that would be nice but hardly life-changing.


If a storm alarm and sunrise/sunset times were deal-breakers then I wouldn't have bought it in the first place.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ppenzone

eeun said:


> On a small positive........... I see two new Core variants have been released today and it may well be that Suunto is releasing additional 'variants' of the Ambit which would make sense and that the new firmware when it arrives will be across all variants. I don't know for example how many or if any of the new features of the so called of the Ambit 2 (swim/tri related for example) it would not be possible to add to the existing Ambit.


I also see that two new quest versions are now available with this statement in the press release.

"Suunto has unveiled a vibrant yellow and blue edition of the popular Suunto Quest. The new color variants come as advanced training features are made available to all existing Quest users."

So there is hope that the new versions are mostly cosmetic. On a side note though...As a user/abuser of gear, the life cycle of my watches tend to last about two years. I have faith in the ambit as it feels solid and can take a beating one year and counting), but the battery charge will not last three years. I have gone through countless T6's. The garmin 310/910 range are great but do not like to take a fall when trail running, which will happen eventually...I finally got smart and got a cheap timex to swim with. The new swim features would be great, but wearing a watch 4-5 days in a chlorinated pool will kill it. If you typically train 15-20 hours a week I think a year to a year and a half is what to expect.


----------



## Joakim Agren

eeun said:


> On a small positive........... I see two new Core variants have been released today and it may well be that Suunto is releasing additional 'variants' of the Ambit which would make sense and that the new firmware when it arrives will be across all variants. I don't know for example how many or if any of the new features of the so called of the Ambit 2 (swim/tri related for example) it would not be possible to add to the existing Ambit.


2 new Cores? I can not see any new Cores on Suuntos website!


----------



## eeun

Joakim Agren said:


> 2 new Cores? I can not see any new Cores on Suuntos website!


Sorry, two new Quests! My error. :-| o|


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

andy c said:


> Lots of getting hot under the collar, mutterings of supposed broken promises and the like.
> 
> As I recall, it was promised there would be software upgrades, taking into account suggestions from users. Well, so far that's happened and so far I've seen nothing to suggest it won't in the future.
> 
> If there are variants to the existing model I can't see an issue with that at all.
> 
> If there is an upgrade to the hardware, that's also fine with me, assuming there is a software release for the existing model.
> 
> Treating the Ambit as a long term thing, I'm not sure I'd want the manufacturer to stand in one place, never develop their products, and as a consequence not be competitive.
> 
> I'm happy with what the watch does, I expect the forthcoming upgrade will add a few features I'll find useful. It doesn't bother me in the least if someone else has a newer version that does a few other things I'll never use or some that would be nice but hardly life-changing.
> 
> If a storm alarm and sunrise/sunset times were deal-breakers then I wouldn't have bought it in the first place.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Hear, hear! I like my Ambit for the training features plus the GPS, went 100-120 km around Vienna over New Year's, just following what I knew and the Ambit showed me of the route, use it in my training, will have it with me on my next ultra... Seems what it was made for, sunrise/sunset times or not.


----------



## leifn

The following can be found on Amazon:

Suunto AMBIT2 SILVER 
Price:	$500.00
This item will be released on May 30, 2013.
Pre-order now.
Ships from and sold by Valley Time


----------



## centen

Which Amazon locale? I can't see it on .com, .ca, or .co.uk.


----------



## twelveone

centen said:


> Which Amazon locale? I can't see it on .com, .ca, or .co.uk.


Here: http://www.amazon.com/Suunto-AMBIT2-SILVER-SS019650000/dp/B00C3REZ0Y

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icuriosity

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Hear, hear! I like my Ambit for the training features plus the GPS, went 100-120 km around Vienna over New Year's, just following what I knew and the Ambit showed me of the route, use it in my training, will have it with me on my next ultra... Seems what it was made for, sunrise/sunset times or not.


I have a different feeling to this.

I came from a Core (75th anniversary). Although I drooled over the new variations of new Cores but i still wear it sometime and still love it because I bought the watch as is - no promise was given.

It was a different story with the ambit. I remember 8 months ago, I did put the ambit and The fenix side-by-side. Without the *Promise* I would have gone for the Fenix. I was too naive. I bought Ambit instead. Every time I picked the watch up there was this nagging feeling of being lied to. I waited and waited for basic simple features to be delivered from each past update. They never come. Does the watch look good? Yes. Does it has less defects? Yes. But I grew tired of waiting and *mistrust*.

Now in the end I ended up with the Fenix. Sure it has some defects. Sure it was made in china. Sure everyone knows how Garmin treats their customers. But do I feel like a fool each time I wearing it - No.

I guess I am hurt, Suunto.


----------



## Priit77

Well, situation is a bit confusing. This Amazon preorder Suunto AMBIT2 SILVER SS019650000: Watches: Amazon.com Price is exactly same as for current Ambit, which raises questions if new one should be somewhat better (of course price of the old model may decrease then). As I am planning to buy one, I don´t like the situation


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Priit77 said:


> Well, situation is a bit confusing. This Amazon preorder Suunto AMBIT2 SILVER SS019650000: Watches: Amazon.com Price is exactly same as for current Ambit, which raises questions if new one should be somewhat better (of course price of the old model may decrease then). As I am planning to buy one, I don´t like the situation


Don't buy it yet, and perhaps you have reason to like the situation: New model for the same price, or old model (to be expected, then) for a lower price.


----------



## byasini

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Don't buy it yet, and perhaps you have reason to like the situation: New model for the same price, or old model (to be expected, then) for a lower price.


May be there would be only the ambit2 to buy. Like apple, when ever apple have a new iphone model the older models would not be avaolable anymore. --> iphone 4s ==> omitting 3Gs

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy c

icuriosity said:


> I have a different feeling to this.
> 
> I came from a Core (75th anniversary). Although I drooled over the new variations of new Cores but i still wear it sometime and still love it because I bought the watch as is - no promise was given.
> 
> It was a different story with the ambit. I remember 8 months ago, I did put the ambit and The fenix side-by-side. Without the *Promise* I would have gone for the Fenix. I was too naive. I bought Ambit instead. Every time I picked the watch up there was this nagging feeling of being lied to. I waited and waited for basic simple features to be delivered from each past update. They never come. Does the watch look good? Yes. Does it has less defects? Yes. But I grew tired of waiting and *mistrust*.
> 
> Now in the end I ended up with the Fenix. Sure it has some defects. Sure it was made in china. Sure everyone knows how Garmin treats their customers. But do I feel like a fool each time I wearing it - No.
> 
> I guess I am hurt, Suunto.


I think I've missed something here.

What "promise" are you referring to?

As far as I can see Suunto has delivered on what it said it would do. I'm genuinely interested to know why some thought that the specific features they want would be added soon after, or at any time come to that, and bought on that basis.

To be honest, on my Core, whilst the sunrise/sunset times are interesting I've never found them especially useful since in general terms the sun rises and sets at more or less the same time as the previous day. At least, that's my experience.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

I'm happy to get some insight into the source of this dissatisfaction. Reminds me that my first Ambit review did call it a Core+GPS - but I personally came from the t6 (and x9)...

Also, incidentally: this serves to show why there are still hardly any smartwatches using apps, watches with firmware that gets updated (with new features) - or statements about new products long before their actual release.


----------



## Priit77

Let´s see, I am not in a hurry...but you know when you hava an idea to buy something.


----------



## petew

I agree with andy c here. I can never ever recall Suunto promising us any specific features. The only promises I can remember were future updates and non specific enhancements which is exactly what we've gotten. I think there have been lots of assumptions made the past year about what will become available, but those assumptions were never driven by any factual information from Suunto. If I'm wrong, I'll certainly admit it if I can see written proof from Suunto about this stuff.

Furthermore, I almost wonder if the Ambit2...if it really will be a distinct new product...is actually the result of all of us asking/demanding all kinds of features that they probably realized would be easier and more reliably put into a new watch than implemented via firmware updates.

Sure, as a consumer, I feel a little left behind, if my 1 year old Ambit is now out of date, but I don't feel like I was ever mislead by Suunto.


----------



## thedrunkenbakers

Ill be mightily cheesed off. Mine is a month old.


----------



## or_watching

If there's one thing I've learned since the internet was invented, it's that everyone has a right to be mad about whatever they want. 
And that everyone else has the right to say that that person's reasons for being mad aren't really valid. 
And that the first person's view is actually held by other people, thereby validating the first persons view. 
But everyone else seemingly is unconvinced. 
And yet there are always some people who's view is somewhere in between. 
And there's often a silent majority who either don't care or are too busy to post or just enjoy a good parlor game from a distance.


----------



## pjc3

From Valley Time:
Ambit2 S "colour" $400
Ambit2 "classic" $500
Ambit2 Sapphire $600
add $50 for HR monitor.

Available May 30th.


----------



## pjc3

cue003 said:


> I will be interested in the new Ambit (whatever it is called) however, I do hope they give you some strap options since the current Ambit strap doesn't fit me properly. it is either too loose or too snug.


Have you tried the black strap on silver or vica versa? They are about half a notch different. I had the same situation and now have a silver strap on black and it is perfect. Thread here.


----------



## andy c

pjc3 said:


> Have you tried the black strap on silver or vica versa? They are about half a notch different. I had the same situation and now have a silver strap on black and it is perfect. Thread here.


+1


----------



## Joakim Agren

petew said:


> I agree with andy c here. I can never ever recall Suunto promising us any specific features. The only promises I can remember were future updates and non specific enhancements which is exactly what we've gotten. I think there have been lots of assumptions made the past year about what will become available, but those assumptions were never driven by any factual information from Suunto. If I'm wrong, I'll certainly admit it if I can see written proof from Suunto about this stuff.
> 
> Furthermore, I almost wonder if the Ambit2...if it really will be a distinct new product...is actually the result of all of us asking/demanding all kinds of features that they probably realized would be easier and more reliably put into a new watch than implemented via firmware updates.
> 
> Sure, as a consumer, I feel a little left behind, if my 1 year old Ambit is now out of date, but I don't feel like I was ever mislead by Suunto.


There is one documented feature that was promised for the 2.0 FW update and that was a timer function but that one was scrapped shortly before release much to our disappointment. We were also led to believe the 2.0 update was the big update were many user requested functions from [email protected] was to be fulfilled. Perhaps the critique against the 2.0 update and the failure of that update to satisfy Ambit customers is the reason Suunto this time around have been quiet as a clam with future updates.

Lets hope these new Ambit 2 functions will be added to our beloved current Ambits too!


----------



## Guest

andy c said:


> To be honest, on my Core, whilst the sunrise/sunset times are interesting I've never found them especially useful since in general terms the sun rises and sets at more or less the same time as the previous day. At least, that's my experience.


me too. I just hope they fix the problems already mentioned in other threads


----------



## byasini

ihoannes said:


> me too. I just hope they fix the problems already mentioned in other threads


Sorry but you must know sunrise sunset has a very accurate mathematical equation based on local time and curent gps data. With ambit gps it will be a very simple program. I tried to make an app for ambit but while curent apps ate based on four simple equation +×÷= and the sinset sunrise calculation needs sinus relation I failed. But the suunto programmers can do it very simply. 
I even ask them if we can write the app. Because if they provide me with sdk or apks I can create the app very simply.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joakim Agren

byasini said:


> Sorry but you must know sunrise sunset has a very accurate mathematical equation based on local time and curent gps data. With ambit gps it will be a very simple program. I tried to make an app for ambit but while curent apps ate based on four simple equation +×÷= and the sinset sunrise calculation needs sinus relation I failed. But the suunto programmers can do it very simply.
> I even ask them if we can write the app. Because if they provide me with sdk or apks I can create the app very simply.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


My old Suunto X10 from 2008 can already calculate sunset and sunrise based on GPS position. I was surprised that the Ambit did not have it already from the very beginning a year ago.

What is a sinus relation? (I am not very good at math)


----------



## eeun

petew said:


> I agree with andy c here. I can never ever recall Suunto promising us any specific features. The only promises I can remember were future updates and non specific enhancements which is exactly what we've gotten. I think there have been lots of assumptions made the past year about what will become available, but those assumptions were never driven by any factual information from Suunto. If I'm wrong, I'll certainly admit it if I can see written proof from Suunto about this stuff.
> 
> Furthermore, I almost wonder if the Ambit2...if it really will be a distinct new product...is actually the result of all of us asking/demanding all kinds of features that they probably realized would be easier and more reliably put into a new watch than implemented via firmware updates.
> 
> Sure, as a consumer, I feel a little left behind, if my 1 year old Ambit is now out of date, but I don't feel like I was ever mislead by Suunto.


They have promised explicitly. I have several email exchanges with Suunto that state they are grateful for all the input from Ambit users and that features I suggested for improvements to the Ambit were either on their wish list or were new to them and had been added. I also have emails stating that some new features would be available in an update including the ability to add more than 1 app for example.


----------



## andy c

or_watching said:


> If there's one thing I've learned since the internet was invented, it's that everyone has a right to be mad about whatever they want.
> And that everyone else has the right to say that that person's reasons for being mad aren't really valid.
> And that the first person's view is actually held by other people, thereby validating the first persons view.
> But everyone else seemingly is unconvinced.
> And yet there are always some people who's view is somewhere in between.
> And there's often a silent majority who either don't care or are too busy to post or just enjoy a good parlor game from a distance.


Discussions aren't an invention of the internet.


----------



## andy c

eeun said:


> They have promised explicitly. I have several email exchanges with Suunto that state they are grateful for all the input from Ambit users and that features I suggested for improvements to the Ambit were either on their wish list or were new to them and had been added. I also have emails stating that some new features would be available in an update including the ability to add more than 1 app for example.


Sorry to be picky, but aren't you really saying that actually they haven't promised anything explicitly in respect of updates released so far.


----------



## or_watching

andy c said:


> Discussions aren't an invention of the internet.


True! Thanks for the reminder. 
I think I used have discussuions like this in bars. I'm pretty fuzzy about what the subjects were, deep and profound probably. 
But probably not watches, cuz I spent all my money on beer and lift tickets.


----------



## cue003

pjc3 said:


> Have you tried the black strap on silver or vica versa? They are about half a notch different. I had the same situation and now have a silver strap on black and it is perfect. Thread here.


Thanks for this info. I never tried the silver strap. I assumed hey were the same. I have only tried and wanted the all black ambit. But I will revisit and try the silver version with its strap and see if that is any better for fit. I plan on getting the next release of the ambit with HR monitor.


----------



## byasini

Joakim Agren said:


> My old Suunto X10 from 2008 can already calculate sunset and sunrise based on GPS position. I was surprised that the Ambit did not have it already from the very beginning a year ago.
> 
> What is a sinus relation? (I am not very good at math)


Sinus relation like: y=sin(x) or z=cos(h)
I will write a post on sun rise/set equation later.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

It's not a new firmware (and doesn't say whether a sinus relation will become possible), but there's news about Movescount upgrades: Suunto upgrades the App Zone to offer users new opportunities for personalizing the Ambit GPS watch | Suunto


----------



## Guest

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> It's not a new firmware (and doesn't say whether a sinus relation will become possible), but there's news about Movescount upgrades: Suunto upgrades the App Zone to offer users new opportunities for personalizing the Ambit GPS watch | Suunto


uhm more apps at once also? who knows!


----------



## byasini

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> It's not a new firmware (and doesn't say whether a sinus relation will become possible), but there's news about Movescount upgrades: Suunto upgrades the App Zone to offer users new opportunities for personalizing the Ambit GPS watch | Suunto


Suunto has put a screenshot of new movescount web page. The image quality is very low but it shows that the app screen is no longer white!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkao2025

The watch is only 1 year old. Why would Suunto not update the Ambit software and release a version 2? I guess when I read there would be a Spring update, they meant the whole watch and not software? Personally just looking for a few things that the Core has that would make me happy like sunset/rise, countdown timer, and possibly a baro trend. Can't imagine they would need to produce a whole new watch just to add these functions.


----------



## centen

Tkao, you are preaching to the choir. To me, this is a clue that Suunto will be giving new updates to the existing Ambit, because they would have to in order for this new app functionality to work. There have been rumours of a 2.5 and 3.0 firmware, so it will be interesting to see if there is a difference between the Ambit and Ambit2's functionality. To what extent will they differ? I think only Suunto and a handful of testers know that at this point.


----------



## or_watching

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> It's not a new firmware (and doesn't say whether a sinus relation will become possible), but there's news about Movescount upgrades: Suunto upgrades the App Zone to offer users new opportunities for personalizing the Ambit GPS watch | Suunto


More math functions would be great too, but even this description ceates many more opportunities. I like it.



> "The App Zone upgrade, scheduled for the end of April, will give users the opportunity to create and share more advanced Apps. A new code editor will let users modify Apps more freely: conditional statements will become available, as well as the chance to log the App result for analysis in Movescount."


----------



## eeun

centen said:


> Tkao, you are preaching to the choir. To me, this is a clue that Suunto will be giving new updates to the existing Ambit, because they would have to in order for this new app functionality to work. There have been rumours of a 2.5 and 3.0 firmware, so it will be interesting to see if there is a difference between the Ambit and Ambit2's functionality. To what extent will they differ? I think only Suunto and a handful of testers know that at this point.


Can't see any reason not to have mentioned a firmware update in the same way they have now stated a Movescount update is coming. That might lead the sceptical among us to suspect there won't be one, at least not before the new model comes out and even then maybe not for the Ambit '1'. As Amazon is now taking pre-orders for the Suunto2 for the end of May this will likely hit Ambit sales between now and an official Suunto announcement unless the only changes are cosmetic (as with the Core) in which case they'd be better coming clean asap.


----------



## centen

I suspect there will be actual hardware difference though, or else they would not name it Ambit2. They have never done that before, i.e. a core has always been a core, and a quest has always been a quest, no matter how many iterations they have had of it. If it were the exact same model, they would simply release an Ambit Sapphire and the coloured (cheaper) Ambit S. From the translated pages, the Ambit2 S will not have a barometer and it's related functions, as the S is more of a sport watch. To me, this means different editions of firmware for the different units.

The rumour mill keeps spinning!


----------



## dezz

petew said:


> I agree with andy c here. I can never ever recall Suunto promising us any specific features. The only promises I can remember were future updates and non specific enhancements which is exactly what we've gotten. I think there have been lots of assumptions made the past year about what will become available, but those assumptions were never driven by any factual information from Suunto. If I'm wrong, I'll certainly admit it if I can see written proof from Suunto about this stuff.
> 
> Furthermore, I almost wonder if the Ambit2...if it really will be a distinct new product...is actually the result of all of us asking/demanding all kinds of features that they probably realized would be easier and more reliably put into a new watch than implemented via firmware updates.
> 
> Sure, as a consumer, I feel a little left behind, if my 1 year old Ambit is now out of date, but I don't feel like I was ever mislead by Suunto.


One thing people feeling misled about future development. What we're talking about, and most complains fall under this category, is that functionality that should be there from day one was missing and never implemented. When you buy a BMW you don't recheck how many seats it will have and how many wheels.. So when you buy a watch with a satellite tracking capabilities and a list of functions longer that you d*** you should not have to recheck does it have an ALARM.

The move account thing does sound nice.. but it doesn't fix the core problem of this product


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

centen said:


> I suspect there will be actual hardware difference though, or else they would not name it Ambit2. They have never done that before, i.e. a core has always been a core, and a quest has always been a quest, no matter how many iterations they have had of it. If it were the exact same model, they would simply release an Ambit Sapphire and the coloured (cheaper) Ambit S. From the translated pages, the Ambit2 S will not have a barometer and it's related functions, as the S is more of a sport watch. To me, this means different editions of firmware for the different units.
> 
> The rumour mill keeps spinning!


I posted the "news" of Ambit2 at the end of last month (31th of March) - at the meantime I am nearly convinced that Suunto will offer the Ambit2 and Ambit2 S in springtime (May or June). Of course, I hope, they will also give the same options to the current one but I'm afraid they will do only a "small" improvement to the Ambit "classic" ... and a bigger one (as descriped) for the Ambit2 (S)...just to force the selling of the new one... 
Hope not to be right
JoggWithoutDog
PS sorry for my bad English


----------



## andy c

dezz said:


> When you buy a BMW you don't recheck how many seats it will have and how many wheels.. So when you buy a watch with a satellite tracking capabilities and a list of functions longer that you d*** you should not have to recheck does it have an ALARM.


Well, maybe.

On the other hand, that's the type of research that prevents people going out to buy a family car and coming home in a Z4. Or on a motorbike.


----------



## pjc3

dezz said:


> you should not have to recheck does it have an ALARM.
> 
> The move account thing does sound nice.. but it doesn't fix the core problem of this product


Mine has an alarm. Mine also has a countdown timer (app). Maybe I have been reading the circular arguments too long, but what exactly is the core problem of this product?


----------



## andy c

Do pay attention pjc3.

The core problems are:

1. No sunrise/sunset times. Essential to avoid being caught suddenly in the dark because sunset is obviously at a different time each day
2. A storm alarm for when you can't see the sky, perhaps having been caught out by the sunset (see 1 above)

Personally, I wouldn't go out in the mountains with the Ambit until these are fixed and it is highly irresponsible of others to do so.


----------



## pjc3

andy c said:


> Do pay attention pjc3.
> 
> The core problems are:
> 
> 1. No sunrise/sunset times. Essential to avoid being caught suddenly in the dark because sunset is obviously at a different time each day
> 2. A storm alarm for when you can't see the sky, perhaps having been caught out by the sunset (see 1 above)
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't go out in the mountains with the Ambit until these are fixed and it is highly irresponsible of others to do so.


Oops. Must cancel weekend's trip. Appreciate the clarification, andy.


----------



## bowesmana

andy c said:


> Do pay attention pjc3.
> 
> The core problems are:
> 
> 1. No sunrise/sunset times. Essential to avoid being caught suddenly in the dark because sunset is obviously at a different time each day
> 2. A storm alarm for when you can't see the sky, perhaps having been caught out by the sunset (see 1 above)
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't go out in the mountains with the Ambit until these are fixed and it is highly irresponsible of others to do so.


I read this one, somewhat unsure if there was a big tongue inside a large cheek. On balance I recon there was.

I can't remember the last time that sunset suddenly arrived with no prior warning. As was said earlier in this thread, it's roughly the same time as the previous day, ranging from about 6 minutes difference in Helsinki to about 4 seconds in Singapore. No mountains in either place though, although there is a Punavuorenkatu (Red Mountain Street) in Helsinki that rises a few metres.


----------



## Mystro

In the world of GPS watches, the Ambit is overpriced. If Suunto abandons its original Ambit and does not keep its firmware equal to their tweaked new Ambit, I will be done with Suunto. That would be a slap in the face to all of us that ponied up in the beginning and then be left with a outdated watch full of empty firmware promises. I don't believe Suunto will do this, at least I hope not.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Mystro said:


> In the world of GPS watches, the Ambit is overpriced. If Suunto abandons its original Ambit and does not keep its firmware equal to their tweaked new Ambit, I will be done with Suunto. That would a slap in the face to all of us that ponied up in the beginning and then be left with a outdated watch full of empty firmware promises.


I noticed that you removed your Ambit owners card from your signature. I liked that one and will miss it! Is that an indication that your Ambit is on probation and you will bring back the proud ownership card if Suunto delivers all these updates to the current Ambit 1's ?

I have started to worry a bit about Suunto diversifying the Ambit line because the way the translated text makes it sound like the new colored Sport versions will not have a barometer. If that is indeed the case it could be an indication that there will be different Ambits and different FW for them.

That would increase the likelihood that our current Ambits will not get the full juice of what the Ambit 2 has to offer! I really hope that will not be the case!:rodekaart

If it is indeed so that there will be a Sports version with no barometer then I wonder what happened to the slogan Ambit- "The GPS for explorers" If it not a GPS for explorers I do not think it should be called the Ambit. It will be more analogue to the Altimax VS Vector situation. If Ambit 2 S do not have a barometer it should come under a different name just like Altimax did.

This whole situation is confusing and is obviously stirring up bad emotions, Suunto should address the situation by coming out with some sort of statement regarding the upcoming FW.


----------



## ultraBadger

Here's what I've been trying to figure out. Presupposing the following:


The pics and descriptions mentioned in this thread are for real; and
After May 30, or sometime thereabouts, there will be three different models - a $600 one a $500 one and a $400,

the question is, is Suunto:


Adding two new models to slot in above and below the existing Ambit models; or
Replacing everything with three entirely new models?

The existence of photos seems to suggest that the Ambit Sapphire is legit.

I've seen someone suggest/indicate that the Ambit S models will not have the barometer. Which would suggest a lesser featureset compared to the current Ambit.

So the outstanding question then is whether the "Classic" black and silver models are in fact the same as the current or are in some physically and substantively different. I personally wasn't willing to put a lot of trust in the argument that just because it says Ambit2 on some Polish website in the nether regions of the internet that has now been taken down, that it is in fact an upgraded model. The Amazon preorder page does lend some weight to the hardware upgrade theory ( that also seems to have been taken down). I just found the following preorder page on a German site for the Ambit2.

Suunto Ambit2 Silver günstig kaufen | AC Fitness Shop

There are a lot of the same new features that were mentioned on the Polish site, plus a few interesting tidbits (via Google Translate):

"Adjustable recording interval 1s and 10s" - In and of itself doesn't necessarily indicate a hardware change. However, many have suspected that the current Ambit is memory limited. If that is true, would going to a 10s interval exceed the supposed storage capacity of the existing unit on a full battery run-down, making an upgrade necessary to make it work?

"Weight: 92g" - Suunto site lists the weight of the Ambit Silver at 78g. The site could have it wrong but, there seems to be pretty good consistency in websites listing the weight of the current model. What does 14 extra grams buy you?

This page seems to add some extra weight to the theory that the existing models will be replaced by an upgraded unit with "classic" styling. Thoughts?

*ps- in the event that the page gets taken down I've got downloaded versions of the page I'd be happy send to people (can't attach)*


----------



## andy c

bowesmana: Rest assured, very much tongue in cheek

pjc3: Very wise. I would rebook for June when things will be clearer as regards Ambit updates.

Although there are a couple of workarounds I could suggest:

1. Buy a piece of paper (or use an old envelope). Record the sunset time and calculate the adjustment required each day over the course of the weekend (if not available, to be safe, use 5 minutes difference for each day). Store said piece of paper in a waterproof bag.

2. If you don't have internet access, buy a newspaper and check the weather forecast for the weekend. If possible, check with knarled locals, eg sitting outside the bar. Look at sky and note wind direction over the course of the trip and update expectations accordingly.


----------



## ultraBadger

More links:

Ambit2 Sapphire http://www.ac-fitness.de/Pulsuhr/Suunto/Suunto-Ambit/Suunto-Ambit2-Sapphire.html

Ambit2-S Graphite http://www.ac-fitness.de/Pulsuhr/Suunto/Suunto-Ambit/Suunto-Ambit2-S-Graphite-HR.html

Ambit2-S Red http://www.ac-fitness.de/Pulsuhr/Suunto/Suunto-Ambit/Suunto-Ambit2-S-Red.html


----------



## Joakim Agren

ultraBadger said:


> Here's what I've been trying to figure out. Presupposing the following:
> 
> 
> The pics and descriptions mentioned in this thread are for real; and
> After May 30, or sometime thereabouts, there will be three different models - a $600 one a $500 one and a $400,
> 
> the question is, is Suunto:
> 
> 
> Adding two new models to slot in above and below the existing Ambit models; or
> Replacing everything with three entirely new models?
> 
> The existence of photos seems to suggest that the Ambit Sapphire is legit.
> 
> I've seen someone suggest/indicate that the Ambit S models will not have the barometer. Which would suggest a lesser featureset compared to the current Ambit.
> 
> So the outstanding question then is whether the "Classic" black and silver models are in fact the same as the current or are in some physically and substantively different. I personally wasn't willing to put a lot of trust in the argument that just because it says Ambit2 on some Polish website in the nether regions of the internet that has now been taken down, that it is in fact an upgraded model. The Amazon preorder page does lend some weight to the hardware upgrade theory ( that also seems to have been taken down). I just found the following preorder page on a German site for the Ambit2.
> 
> Suunto Ambit2 Silver günstig kaufen | AC Fitness Shop
> 
> There are a lot of the same new features that were mentioned on the Polish site, plus a few interesting tidbits (via Google Translate):
> 
> "Adjustable recording interval 1s and 10s" - In and of itself doesn't necessarily indicate a hardware change. However, many have suspected that the current Ambit is memory limited. If that is true, would going to a 10s interval exceed the supposed storage capacity of the existing unit on a full battery run-down, making an upgrade necessary to make it work?
> 
> "Weight: 92g" - Suunto site lists the weight of the Ambit Silver at 78g. The site could have it wrong but, there seems to be pretty good consistency in websites listing the weight of the current model. What does 14 extra grams buy you?
> 
> This page seems to add some extra weight to the theory that the existing models will be replaced by an upgraded unit with "classic" styling. Thoughts?
> 
> *ps- in the event that the page gets taken down I've got downloaded versions of the page I'd be happy send to people (can't attach)*


Yes I just discovered that site too!

From what I can gather the Ambit S will indeed come without a barometer and therefor not have any weather data. Nor barometric altitude data, however it will have a GPS related altitude information but not the new FusedAlti (understandingly since it has no barometer). The S version will be 3 mm thinner and at 15.5 mm will be very similar in height to a Core. Also at 72 grams it is 20 grams lighter than the regular Ambit 2. The question is then why the regular Ambit 2 is 92 grams while the current Ambit 1 is 78 grams. Considering the case is exactly the same 14 gram extra is considerable, what is in there to cause that extra weight and why make it heavier in the first place? Extra weight is not desirable in a sports watch. I also now understand that the storm alarm, tidal data and sunset/sunrise function is just preinstalled apps in the watch.

One thing I also think is silly is the heavy 150 Euro price premium just for the Sapphire crystal. Synthetic sapphires are not that expensive, you can get a new sapphire crystal for your watch and pay only 30 Euro for it at a watchmaker. So it should not be more than 50 Euro extra at the most, 150 Euro extra is just not motivated. To motivate 150 Euro its should have a SS or Titanium bezel ring and perhaps something exclusive like carbon fiber housing.

Regarding the intervals the current Ambit already records at those intervals, so that is not new. The GPS interval will still be only 1 second or 60 second in the new Ambit 2!


----------



## pjc3

andy c said:


> Look at sky and note wind direction over the course of the trip and update expectations accordingly.


Look at the sky? I don't comprehend! I continuously look at my overpriced Ambit for inspiration regarding elevation, direction, route deviation, kilojoules burnt and how many beers I can drink when I return from that god forsaken place called The Outdoors. I don't have time to look at the sky!


----------



## martinp82

Some additional features mentioned in the shop above:

- new swimming (measures swimming beats, calculate swimmingtimes from outside into pool times, time tables,...) and biking functions (actual, mean and max power in watt,...) -> triathlon functions as mentioned in the description

- fusedalti: barometer+gps for better measures

- sunrise, sunset functions, storm warning, tide infos as apps

- multiple app usage, app data for training analysis, for app creation user lighs or music for special events, f.e. if value x reached the watch blinks green or plays a certain music


----------



## Joakim Agren

Regarding the weight I just now discovered a Russian site still listing the new Ambit2 as 78 grams so perhaps the 92 grams are incorrect: Suunto ambit


----------



## ultraBadger

Joakim- I'm a little confused, my understanding is that the current model only does 1 and 60 second intervals. The site I referenced seems to suggest the addition of a 10 second interval.

Or maybe I'm reading it wrong. I know the current Ambit will record HR and altitude at 10s intervals when in 60s GPS mode, but only has the 1 & 60 second GPS polling intervals. Maybe I'm just unconsciously imposing my desire for a >1s & <60 GPS interval option when I read that description.



Joakim Agren said:


> Yes I just discovered that site too!
> 
> Regarding the intervals the current Ambit already records at those intervals, so that is not new. The GPS interval will still be only 1 second or 60 second in the new Ambit 2!


----------



## or_watching

martinp82 said:


> - fusedalti: barometer+gps for better measures
> - sunrise, sunset functions, storm warning, tide infos as apps


Maybe my absolute favorite thing is seeing a brilliant sunrise early on an alpine hike. e.g. like this.








But me being me, I wonder how much earlier I'm seeing the sunrise (being high on the mountain) than those folks who are at sea level. I presume the Sunrise time on the watch is a sea-level time.
If the Ambit can generate a sunrise time, AND it can be used by Apps, AND the apps implement either trig functions or square roots AND they implement mulitple Apps (cuz this one is really just for fun), it seems like it ought to be do-able to compute an altitude-adjusted sunrise time.

Here's an example calculation process. for being at 4000m, and looking at the horizon (and maybe I actually did the math right). Of course the Apps already can grab the Altude value, so here how it would be used. I didn't write down every math step, but it was easily done on my little calcuator.

Firstly if they have an inverse cosine function.
Secondly, if they don't have trig functions, but do have square root (one can use the cosine approximation for small angles in radians which requires a square root).








_(p.s.: the time difference isn't linear with height... if my method is correct, then the time difference goes down by half (to 4minutes) when the Height drops from 4000m to 1000m.)_


----------



## Priit77

I am going to believe the new model and more sport oriented meets my needs well, nevertheless it is interesting that this kind of information is up without a comment from Suunto. Compared to phones, there is usually some kind of information from a manufacturer and then hunt will start for release date in resellers websites.


----------



## byasini

I think the new Ambit has a different hardware. Suunto collect all the customers opinion on Ambit classic. If they ask for a firmware upgrade it is done in Ambit 2 and if they complain about a hardware failure it is changed in Ambit2.
So Ambit2 is a simple Ambit classic with all customers ask.
For incense I am sure Suunto will change the temperature sensor or at least will change the firmware to calculate it more accurately. Ambit2 will have more memory than AMbit classic as I mentioned in previous posts. Ambit classic is using only 1 App and it shows that Ambit classic has a limited memory. The new movescounts panel promises for a big changes in Ambit2 memories. I know Ambit classic will have more apps in the new firmware but there will be limitation to some apps (regarding to limited memory).
What I really angry with is that Suunto asked us to tell them about what we need for current Ambit, instead they create a new model based on what we asked.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Priit77 said:


> I am going to believe the new model and more sport oriented meets my needs well, nevertheless it is interesting that this kind of information is up without a comment from Suunto. Compared to phones, there is usually some kind of information from a manufacturer and then hunt will start for release date in resellers websites.


Apart from a teaser that was put up a while before the release of the Elementum series, Suunto has never released official statements before actual launch dates (but some info tends to leak from sellers who are informed before launch).

I can still remember that the first mention of the Suunto X9, way back when, was not from Suunto, or even in a webstore, but came in the rules and regulations of some adventure race - "no GPS equipment such as ... Suunto X9... is allowed" could be read in that...


----------



## suecoloco

It would be surprising if they would release Ambit 2 this year since they rarely have been updated their other watches and even more so since Ambit is the first watch that has an up-gradable firmware. It just does not make any sense to that. What does make sense is that they will release new colors looks for the ambit and maybe a cheaper version. If you look at suuntos other watches history they constantly add new colors to existing models (Quest, Core etc). By adding the new features to the existing Ambit they sure will have a lot of new consumers buying the "old" Ambit. 

On the developer site for movescount they list test device for Ambit 2.5 and 3.0, no mention of Ambit2.


----------



## Faulkner

I would bet that it is true: the ambit2 will be out soon. Some days ago I tried to purchase a black ambit but it was sold out. I was told by the dealer that they were not ordering more until the new model (he said: "Ambit2") is out.


----------



## roots_n_rocks

I am very angry on the idea that a new ambit might be released just after one year from the original release.

If there is a memory limitations to the existing version, and can not support all the new funtions, i believe that the least suunto must do,
is to have ALL the functions available to ALL versions, and let the user should decide which features will use.
I mean if i want to go for a one day hike, i will activate all the necessary funtions, i.e. i dont need swim metrics and powermeter metrics.
If i want to ride my bike i will activate the relenant functions, i.e. i dont need navigation functions or swim metrics.


----------



## tkao2025

My hope is that Suunto will update like Apple products, since I just bought the watch. That means the Ambit will get the same software update as the Ambit2, but the Ambit2 will have new hardware such as more memory, wireless, or vibration, etc. I would be satisfied with that.


----------



## ultraBadger

Lets see if can prod the sleeping bear into giving a response - Submitted a tip to Engadget. Hopefully that will elevate this to a higher profile, prompting the company issue some kind of information.


----------



## Faulkner

tkao2025 said:


> My hope is that Suunto will update like Apple products, since I just bought the watch. That means the Ambit will get the same software update as the Ambit2, but the Ambit2 will have new hardware such as more memory, wireless, or vibration, etc. I would be satisfied with that.


+1 That seems a reasonable option. Way to go.
By the way any chance of getting a black Ambit with the sapphire glass?


----------



## eeun

tkao2025 said:


> My hope is that Suunto will update like Apple products, since I just bought the watch. That means the Ambit will get the same software update as the Ambit2, but the Ambit2 will have new hardware such as more memory, wireless, or vibration, etc. I would be satisfied with that.


Yeh me too and it would send a strong positive message that Suunto will look after its customers.

I did suggest to Suunto that we needed a sapphire glass option some months ago as my Ambit glass is badly scratched. I also asked if it could be an upgradable item so I'm hoping I can upgrade that item on my Ambit rather than just replace like-for-like. FWIW, Apple do still sell some older iPhone models alongside the new ones - you can still buy a 4 and 4S as well as a 5. When the 5S arrives no doubt they will drop the 4.


----------



## anto1980

This is a screenshot from Suuntodatabank:


----------



## centen

anto1980, could you post some of this documentation somewhere so that the rest of us without logins could read the material? It seems it was just posted last night.


----------



## anto1980

centen said:


> anto1980, could you post some of this documentation somewhere so that the rest of us without logins could read the material? It seems it was just posted last night.


I have the access to the site but it gives me error if I click on the documentations fo open...


----------



## JoeyDeaks

Movescount is down ...... just in the last five .


----------



## twelveone

Works for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## byasini

Yeah now I am checking movescount no problem. It's working fine.


----------



## Faulkner

anto1980 said:


> This is a screenshot from Suuntodatabank:
> 
> View attachment 1035749


So, no Black sapphire combo :-(


----------



## or_watching

roots_n_rocks said:


> I am very angry on the idea that a new ambit might be released just after one year from the original release.


Hi
How many months after the Ambit original release should Suunto wait so that you will not be angry?


----------



## roots_n_rocks

or_watching said:


> Hi
> How many months after the Ambit original release should Suunto wait so that you will not be angry?


Why do you care ? Are you a suunto customer service representative ?


----------



## dezz

or_watching said:


> Hi
> How many months after the Ambit original release should Suunto wait so that you will not be angry?


There is a group of fan-boys who steer the point of this thread into this idiotic babble

It is not how many months between the releases or how many promises and what they were about.. All that is result of poor/lack off any dialog with manufacturer.

People want the product with adequate functions and support to the price they paid or it.

If suunto came out and announced something more than just vague "we'll have the best stuff out ther some time soon and maybe you'll not be cut off after just dumping hole lot of your money on our half-assed product" maybe there wouldn't be 17page discussion..?


----------



## or_watching

roots_n_rocks said:


> Why do you care ? Are you a suunto customer service representative ?


Hi. 
I care because I saw your post, read that you were angry and wanted to understand what would make you not angry. Kind of a 'calibration' question. I'm sorry if I angered you further.

No, I'm not from Suunto. I believe that when they post they identify themselves as being from Suunto.


----------



## eeun

or_watching said:


> Hi
> How many months after the Ambit original release should Suunto wait so that you will not be angry?


Personally I don't think the timeframe is an issue, just the fact that they appear to have extracted masses of free info from their Ambit customer base on the pretext of a promise to offer improvements and new features to what people have quite naturally assumed would be their existing product. It now appears that a new model is to come out offering those improvements yet it is uncertain as to whether existing Ambit customers will benefit in any way from improved features/firmware. I think it quite reasonable that they offer 'hardware' improvements to the Ambit which (apart from possibly the glass) clearly won't be possible to port to the existing Ambit.

I don't push the navigation and ABC side of the Ambit like many users here do as I mostly mountain bike and cycle and swimming is something I have no interest in. If we get improved training features to the Ambit and Movescount and they add things like live % of VO2max, LT and MHR and EPOC or at least allow 3 or 4 custom apps to be available per activity plus that data is then available in Movescount I'll be pretty happy. If they also sort out the anomalies/error in Movescount - lap issues, energy issues, discrepancies between the Ambit and other units like T6D and offer the chance to upgrade to the sapphire glass, I'll be very happy indeed and I will start using my T6D again.


----------



## suecoloco

or_watching said:


> Hi.
> I care because I saw your post, read that you were angry and wanted to understand what would make you not angry. Kind of a 'calibration' question. I'm sorry if I angered you further.
> 
> No, I'm not from Suunto. I believe that when they post they identify themselves as being from Suunto.


I believe most people are angry since a majority bought it with a promise of a lot of improvements since the first version was really bad, functionally speaking, and there is still a lot of things that should have been included already. If they now release a new Ambit and does not include the new features in the old ambit I think suunto will hurt their goodwill. The hardware power in Ambit should not be inferior to garmins 910xt or Fenix which already include almost all the features that the rumors speak about, so they should be able to incorporate those features to the existing ambit


----------



## dezz

or_watching said:


> Hi.
> 
> No, I'm not from Suunto. I believe that when they post they identify themselves as being from Suunto.


They post?

Sounds like 4 leafed clover...


----------



## roots_n_rocks

suecoloco said:


> I believe most people are angry since a majority bought it with a promise of a lot of improvements since the first version was really bad, functionally speaking, and there is still a lot of things that should have been included already. If they now release a new Ambit and does not include the new features in the old ambit I think suunto will hurt their goodwill. The hardware power in Ambit should not be inferior to garmins 910xt or Fenix which already include almost all the features that the rumors speak about, so they should be able to incorporate those features to the existing ambit


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## byasini

suecoloco said:


> I believe most people are angry since a majority bought it with a promise of a lot of improvements since the first version was really bad, functionally speaking, and there is still a lot of things that should have been included already. If they now release a new Ambit and does not include the new features in the old ambit I think suunto will hurt their goodwill. The hardware power in Ambit should not be inferior to garmins 910xt or Fenix which already include almost all the features that the rumors speak about, so they should be able to incorporate those features to the existing ambit


Yeah That's right. I saw many companies do the same and lost the market very quickly. An example is the great NOKIA who lost the game to Apple and Samsung when he didn't pay attention to the customers.


----------



## ultraBadger

So I've been thinking some more and my working theory as to how this will play out is that the current Ambit will get a firmware upgrade to 2.5 and the new models will get a 3.0. Unless someone has information regarding the timing of the 2.5 vs 3.0 releases that folks have been teasing out of developer docs and such? Anyway, just speculation.


----------



## Faulkner

My 2cents:
1.- Complaining about the release of an improved Ambit seems kind of selfish ("don't release anything new until I'm in the market" ). That would hurt Suunto sales (Garmin would be happy) without helping any customer neither the current nor putative ones.
2.- Releasing a new firmware version for current Ambit, supporting the new functions (not limited by hardware), will keep current customers happy without significantly affecting new model sales.
3.- Swimming options (stroke and lap counts) are a nice addon for those of us who practice swimming-triathlon and the accelerometer is "screaming" for it.


----------



## nebri

Me *2* having *Sapphire* envy. I´m craving for one.


----------



## Mystro

Actually, I am cleaning up my sig. Now that you brought the topic up.....* I am going to be professionally reviewing and evaluating every model of Highgear's "Summit Series" of navigational watches for the next year. * There hasn't been that many, if any good detailed reviews of their new products and this is where I come in. I am gonna run them though their paces from a Hunter/Fisherman, and hiking point of view.I have field researched them in the past for the company. I have had a good relationship with the Highgear company being they are a USA company based out of North Carolina and I am in the mountains of Pa. My head is going to be totally immersed in the ABC/GPS watch world so the Ambit/Core/Fenix and others will be used as a product comparison. Look for a detailed review of their products in the near future. Highgear has been silent over the last 3 years but they are making a comeback to the ABC/GPS world of watches. I have multiple boxes cumming in the mail today.|>



Joakim Agren said:


> I noticed that you removed your Ambit owners card from your signature. I liked that one and will miss it! Is that an indication that your Ambit is on probation and you will bring back the proud ownership card if Suunto delivers all these updates to the current Ambit 1's ?


----------



## Skijeti

@Mystro if by any chance is XT7 in those multiple boxes it'd be much appreciated for a comparison review vs ambit/fenix.
On topic - i think that Suunto won't leave 'old' ambit costumers behind , at least until the new Garmin hit the markets.


----------



## or_watching

or_watching said:


> Maybe my absolute favorite thing is seeing a brilliant sunrise early on an alpine hike. e.g. like this.
> But me being me, I wonder how much earlier I'm seeing the sunrise (being high on the mountain) than those folks who are at sea level. I presume the Sunrise time on the watch is a sea-level time.
> 
> _(p.s.: the time difference isn't linear with height... if my method is correct, then the time difference goes down by half (to 4minutes) when the Height drops from 4000m to 1000m.)_


Hey, maybe there is a practical reason for this quest of mine after all.
There are religious observances that depend on best knowledge of the sunrise/set times. And some folks care about the exact minutes.
See this link.

Incidentally, the author states a number for an 800meter elevation and got approximately the same 4minutes I computed for 1000m. That gives me a little more confidence in my very rough circle and triangle method. And Everest (8800 meters) by my method is a 12 minute offset and the author states it as a range of 13.7-15.5 minutes depending on time of year. I think he's using more than circles and triangles.

Maybe Suunto and the Ambit should tap into this market - and in Marketing-speak it could be FusedZmanim.

_-- edit - for the few souls interested in this likely pointless diversion ---
_digging into the above linked website, he includes code for all the calculations...
and I found this same method of 'adjustment' to the sunrise time as my triangles and circles method, namely acos(Radius/(Radius+Elevation))

Zmanim API 1.3.0



> double getElevationAdjustment(double elevation)Method to return the adjustment to the zenith required to account for the elevation. Since a person at a higher elevation can see farther below the horizon, the calculation for sunrise / sunset is calculated below the horizon used at sea level. This is only used for sunrise and sunset and not times before or after it such as nautical twilight since those calculations are based on the level of available light at the given dip below the horizon, something that is not affected by elevation, the adjustment should only made if the zenith == 90° adjusted for refraction and solar radius.​The algorithm used is: elevationAdjustment = Math.toDegrees(Math.acos(earthRadiusInMeters / (earthRadiusInMeters + elevationMeters)));​


----------



## Mystro

A XT7 is on its way. It does some cool things like sets the time via GPS and has a bread crumb go back feature with a map. The light also can be activated by a specific button but will also activate from 6pm to 7am with any button push. 5 alarms, etc...
We will see after I play with it for a few outings. All these watches are like learning a different language per brand of watch. I received a Alti XT negative today and it was so simple to set up. I had every thing set and calibrated in 5 minutes time.



Skijeti said:


> @Mystro if by any chance is XT7 in those multiple boxes it'd be much appreciated for a comparison review vs ambit/fenix.
> On topic - i think that Suunto won't leave 'old' ambit costumers behind , at least until the new Garmin hit the markets.


----------



## Jeff_C

Pssssssssssssjhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttt. Anyone know what that is?

It's the sound of delicious espresso! 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martowl

Jeff_C said:


> Pssssssssssssjhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttt. Anyone know what that is?
> 
> It's the sound of delicious espresso!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk 2


OMG!!!!!
It does make espresso!!! Now everyone can buy the espresso version and be happy thanks Jeff...


----------



## Jeff_C

As soon as the Ambit releases its newest Espresso Version, Im meeting Gerald in the Alps for a day of hiking and Latte's.


----------



## Pmassun

Sleek... or coloured...


----------



## bigwave

Pmassun said:


> Sleek... or coloured...
> 
> View attachment 1037157
> View attachment 1037177


SO, ITS TRUE!!! 
i cant belive it 
did you know what would be the differences between the ambit2 and the current model?
and , where is this photos taken from?


----------



## byasini

bigwave said:


> SO, ITS TRUE!!!
> i cant belive it
> did you know what would be the differences between the ambit2 and the current model?
> and , where is this photos taken from?


1 million dollar question!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dezz

bigwave said:


> did you know what would be the differences between the ambit2


isn't it obvious?

BT 4.0 Low energy
Maaaybe some new sensors as in Fenix
Vibrator

They are loosing sales to Garmin Fenix and think its bout HW (true to some extent.)


----------



## MagnumIP

It'll be really interesting to see what happens once Apple releases the iWatch later this year. It could very well include all the Ambit/Fenix existing and potential features.

Will it invigorate the smart watch market or annihilate it?

I hear that the 128gb version will drip pure Colombian caffeine directly into Jeffs mouth


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

MagnumIP said:


> It'll be really interesting to see what happens once Apple releases the iWatch later this year. It could very well include all the Ambit/Fenix existing and potential features.
> 
> Will it invigorate the smart watch market or annihilate it?
> 
> I hear that the 128gb version will drip pure Colombian caffeine directly into Jeffs mouth


Honestly - and very personally - I think that's the point at which mechanical timepieces w| altitude become the way to go.
Otherwise, it would be sensor-this, sensor-that, 500 apps that don't play nice with each other or need to be waded through to try and decide if they really do what they should - all taking time that could be used for training or for simply having fun out there.

And the complaints would still be raging: Why doesn't it have a camera and automatically post where I am and what I'm doing to all the social networks while monitoring and interpreting all my physical/fitness and outdoors data. And all that with a battery life of 3 months, please ... yeah, exhausting, that cuppa joe would be good right around now.

I had already refrained from doing an Ambit 2.0 (sw) review because apps don't really seem the way to go. To me, anyways.

Then again, I'm a geek, even if one with Luddite tendencies, so, who knows


----------



## suecoloco

Hopefully you're right and if so maybe they will give the old ambit the new functions as well (the ones that does not depend on new hardware). 

I read that the Ambit2 will be able to flash a color on the screen or play some song if you fulfill some predetermined condition. That sounds pretty lame and I do not think that people how are in the segment for an ambit would appreciate something like that, sound more like a beginner thing....


----------



## byasini

MagnumIP said:


> It'll be really interesting to see what happens once Apple releases the iWatch later this year. It could very well include all the Ambit/Fenix existing and potential features.
> 
> Will it invigorate the smart watch market or annihilate it?
> 
> I hear that the 128gb version will drip pure Colombian caffeine directly into Jeffs mouth


Forget about iWatch. After Steve Apple has no Inventor. I heard that apple has joined Nokia in US!!!
I really missed Steve.
I am sure iwatch would be Ipod Nano with a band.


----------



## Hoth

I don't want to ruin your fun, but all we have is speculation. If there is a Suunto fan out there who is handy with sofware, he could have easily mad those "new" Ambit models. It is definately no official release from Suunto.

i sure hope the rumours are true, but let's not speculate on them - time wil tell


----------



## Pmassun

bigwave said:


> SO, ITS TRUE!!!
> i cant belive it
> did you know what would be the differences between the ambit2 and the current model?
> and , where is this photos taken from?


Sorry BigWave, I know as much as you. I found those pictures in an online catalogue when searching via Google. The catalogue didn't have any description available.

The only thing I hope is that on a software level my current Ambit will be able to be updated to the level of the Ambit 2. Especially, sunrise/sunset and storm alarm feature. I never understood why Suunto could release 'THE' GPS Explorer watch without those features. You can even find those on a Core.


----------



## tkao2025

For me personally, if the Ambit gets a few minor tweaks that I'm looking for I will be happy with it. I don't need it to play songs do fancy things. BT and vibration would be good to have, but not enough for me to get a new watch.


----------



## roots_n_rocks

Suunto Ambit2 Sportuhren & Navigation Outdooruhren


----------



## roots_n_rocks

from : Suunto Ambit2 Silver günstig kaufen | AC Fitness Shop
Die neue Outdoor-Uhr Suunto Ambit2 in silber bietet Schwimm- und Radfahrfunktionen. Das neue Modell 2013 der Suunto Ambit silver bleibt von der Optik gleich zum Vorgänger. Das heißt auch die Suunto Ambit2 Silver hat ein silbernes Gehäuse und ein schwarzes Armband. In de Variante ohne HR hat die Suunto Ambit2 Silver das USB-Kabel für den Datentransfer und zum aufladen des Akkus mit im Lieferumfang. Die Suunto Ambit2 Silver HR mit Brustgurt finden Sie hier. Mit dem Brustgurt können alle Herzfrequenzfunktionen genutzt werden. Aber auch ohne Brustgurt ist die Suunto Ambit2 eine fantastische Outdoor-Uhr. Auch wenn die Optik gleich geblieben ist so hat sich bei der Suunto Ambit 2 Silver (silber) funktionell so einiges getan. Viele neue Funktionen erweitern noch einmal das Anwednungsspektrum der Outdoor-Uhr.
*Die Suunto Ambit2 Silver ist eine Uhr für Läufer, Radfahrer, Triathleten, Outdoor-Sportler, Wassersportler, Alpinisten und A**bent**eurer*.  

Wo wir schon bei Wasser sind dürfen natürlich die neuen Schwimm-Funktionen nicht unerwähnt bleiben. Die Suunto Ambit2 Silver kann nun Schläge messen und zum Beispiel Schwimmzeiten im Freigewässer auf Schwimmzeiten auf der Schwimmbad-Bahn umrechnen. Diese Schwimmfunktionen zusammen mit den neuen Fahrrad-Funktionen machen die Suunto Ambit2 zur perfekten Triathlon-Uhr. Beim Radfahren können alle Arten der Kraft (aktuell, maximal, durchschnittliche) in Watt gemessen werden und auch über Movescount.com grafisch dargestellt und analysiert werden. 
*Outdoor-Sportler werden sich über die neuen Funktionen der Suunto Ambit2 Outdoor Uhr  freuen.*
Die Höhenmessung erfolgt nun noch genauer durch eine Kombination der Barometer- und GPS-Daten (FusedAltiTM). Diese doppelte Sicherung gab es ja schon bei der Geschwindigkeitsmessung. Die FusedSpeed Geschwindigkeitsmessung mit Abgleich der Daten vom GPS-Emfänger und dem integrierten Beschleunigungsmesser findet sich natürlich auch in der Suunto Ambit2 wieder. Die Luftdruckmessung sowie die Höhenmessung wird auf der Suunto Ambit2 Silver auch grafisch angezeigt. Zudem gibt es auf Movescount.com der Suunto Onlineplattform viele neue Analyse-Funktionen und tolle Darstellungserweiterungen. Besonders interssante Punkte (Point of Interest) können bei der Routenplanung eingegeben und abgespeichert werden.

Spezielle Apps für Outdoor-Aktivitäten sagen einem nun wann die Sonne auf und wann die Sonne untergeht. Zudem gibt es eine Sturm-Alarm und Gezeiten-Informationen. Diese Infos macht die Suunto Ambit2 auch für Segler, Surfer und andere Wassersportler interessant. 
Bei der Nutzung der neuen Suunto-Apps ist noch zu erwähnen, dass mehrere Apps gleichzeitig genutzt werden können. Zudem können die in den Apps erworbenen Daten zur Trainingsanalyse herangezogen werden. Und wer sich beim Training besonders motivieren will kann in den Apps eigene Musik und Beleuchtungen für bestimmte Ereignisse hinterlegen. Die Programmierung dabei erfolgt mit der wenn/dann Logik. Wenn also Wert X oder Ziel X erreicht ist blinkt das Display grün (wenn vorher eingestellt) oder "we are the Champions" läuft(wenn vorher eingestellt).
Die Neuerungen der Suunto Ambit2 Silver sind rundum gelungen und erweitern den Einsatzbereich dieser tollen Outdoor- und Sportuhr enorm. Beim Modell 2012 der Suunto Ambit überschlugen sich schon Presse und Nutzer mit Lob, und dies wird mit Sicherheit bei der neuen Suunto Ambit2 Saphir nicht anders sein.
Outdoor-Funktionen und Navigation der Suunto Ambit2 Silver:


Barometer (Bereich: 950-1060 hPa/28,6-31,3 in Hg)
barometrische Höhenmessung 
hoch präziser Höhenmesser mit Barometer und GPS (FusedAltiTM) (-500 m bis 9000 m / -1600 ft bis 29500 ft)
vertikale Geschwindigkeitsmessung
Auf- und Abstiegsmeter auf 1m genau
Altimeter/Barometer Auswahl
Luftdruck auf Meereshöhe
grafische Darstellung des Luftdrucks
Temperaturanzeige
Suunto Apps für Outdoor-Aktivitäten: Sonnenaufgangs- und Sonnenuntergangszeit, Sturm-Alarmfunktion, Gezeiten-Informationen
voll ausgestatteter GPS (SiRFIV chip)
Positionsangabe im Koordinatensystem
Wegpunkt-Navigation
POI Point of Interest: wichtige Punkte können in der Route eingegeben und gespeichert werden
Stromsparmodus
GPS bezogene Höhe
grafische Darstellung der Höhenmeter
3D-Kompass mit Abweichungskorrektur (Peilung in Grad, Nord-Indikator, Missweisungskorrektur)

 Trainings- und Multisport-Funktionen des Suunto Ambit2 Silver: (die Herzfrequenzfunktionen sind nur mit Brustgurt nutzbar)



Echtzeit, durchschnittliche und maximale Herzfrequenz
Kalorienverbrauch
Herzfrequenz-Grenzen einstellbar
Herzfrequenz-Zonen (MC) einstellbar
Grafische Kurve der Herzfrequenz in Echtzeit
Trainingseffekt und Erholungszeit (Peak Training Effect & Recovery Time)
EPOC & VO2 max Anzeige (MC)
manuelle und automatische Rundenzeiten
Countdown Timer
Intervall Timer (programmierbare Intervalle)
empfindlicher Geschwindigkeitsmesser mit Beschleunigungsmesser und GPS
problemloses Wechseln der Sportarten (Bewegungsformen)
Streckenaufzeichnung und Analyse (MC)
Multisports Modes (verschiedene Sportarten können gewählt werden) (MC)
Bei der Analyse können die Sportarten einzeln betrachtet werden (MC)
interaktive Karten u. Charts (MC)
Runden-Vergleiche in km oder mile
 Spezielle Radsport Funktionen der Suunto Ambit2 Silver:


Wattleistung, durchschnittliche Leistung, maximale Leistung und aktuelle Leistung gemessen in 3 sek, 10 sek oder 30 sek und Rundenleistung
Maximalkraftkurve (MC)
 Spezielle Schwimmtrainings-Funktionen der Suunto Ambit2 Silver:


Schwimmgeschwindigkeit und Strecke
Schwimm-Schlagzahl, Gesamtzahl und Art
Schwimmzeitanalyse auf Schwimmbahnlänge, Runden und gesamt
Tabelle mit Schlägen, Tempo (Geschwindigkeit) und Dauer (MC)
 Suunto Apps für das Training und Multisport Funktionen:


es können verschiedene Apps während dem Training genutzt werden
App-Werte werden für Analysen protokolliert
die Suunto Apps können mit wenn-dann Logik mit Musik und Beleuchtung erweitert werden
 Alle generellen Funktionen und Daten der Suunto Ambit2 Silver:


Mineralkristallische Abdeckung
Glasfaser verstärktes Polyamid-Gehäuse
TPU Armband und Aluminium Lünette
Gewicht: 92g
Maße: 18mm dick und ein Gehäusedurchmesser von 50,5mm

Zeit, Datum, Alarm, Dualzeit
Sprachwahl (EN, DE, ES, FI, FR, IT, NL, PT, SV)
Wasserresistent bis 100m (ISO2281)
GPS bezogene Zeitmessung
Wechsel zwischen Negativ- und Positiv-Display möglich
Hintergrundbeleuchtung selber wählbar
Tastensperre für Aktionen oder alle Tasten
Batteriestatus-Anzeige
Akkulaufzeit 15 Stunden bei GPS 1/s Modus und 50 Stunden im 60/s Modus und 30 Tage bei reiner Uhr-Funktion 

metrische und imperiale Einheiten
einstellbare Aufzeichnungs-Intervalle 1s und 10s
Uhr-Einstellungen über Movescount.com
Datentransfer und Aufladen über USB Kabel
verbesserte Analyse einzelner Sportarten (Bewegungen) über Movescount.com
die Analyse der Bewegungen (Sportarten) können mit Text u. Bilder auf Movescount.com erweitert werden
 Lieferumfang der Suunto Ambit2 Silver:


USB-Kabel für Datentransfer und Akkuladung
Anleitung 

 Auf unserem Youtube Channel MrAcFitness finden Sie einige Produkt Videos zu der Suunto Ambit.


----------



## roots_n_rocks

I have send suunto an email asking if the new features would be available for ambit 1.
I suggest you do the same so that we can have an answer from suunto.


----------



## jfinca

Done.


----------



## byasini

roots_n_rocks said:


> I have send suunto an email asking if the new features would be available for ambit 1.
> I suggest you do the same so that we can have an answer from suunto.


I asked it before and I paste their response here. They told me that there is no official announcement for Ambit2 so I should wait.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

roots_n_rocks said:


> I have send suunto an email asking if the new features would be available for ambit 1.
> I suggest you do the same so that we can have an answer from suunto.


Guess Suunto will do a "improvement" for the Ambit "classic" - but some of the changes can't be done cause this one doesn't have enough storage power; for example: Playing (part of) songs. Changing color isn't possible, too. 
But I (still) hope they do things like: Creating waypoints during running just when pushing the lap button which can renamed in Movescount  - and they will improve the displaying of a track ... but I'm afraid this item need more storage power 
JoggWithoutDog
PS Today I created a new track (route of a half marathon which will be starting in two weeks) and got an interesting report at the end which approximately was "this is too long for your(!) Ambit" ... when I deleted some other tracks this route was "storable".


----------



## pjc3

I have been hoping to see a mention of environmental temperature support (ie Ant+ compatibility with Garmin Temp or even a new Suunto Temp POD) but alas, not even a hint of same. 
Apart from the time of day, altitude and GPS waypoints (not route), the Ambit is more about reliving the experience back at home on the Mac not about using it to get where I am going safely. All these other features which are an "absolute requirement" are of course no requirement at all, just a want to have same/more as/than the competitor. 
I think we should all realise the Ambit is fully functional as an outdoor watch now but we are all just hankering for the next gadget because it is enjoyable to play with our toys.


----------



## roots_n_rocks

pjc3 said:


> I think we should all realise the Ambit is fully functional as an outdoor watch now but we are all just hankering for the next gadget because it is enjoyable to play with our toys.


No, it is not fully functional as an outdoor watch. If you want to find you way back in a forest and you are not a bird, you got a problem.
Moreover, for the functions it has, it is overpriced. To my opinion, with the current functionality, a reasonable price would be at about 250 euros.


----------



## pjc3

roots_n_rocks said:


> No, it is not fully functional as an outdoor watch. If you want to find you way back in a forest and you are not a bird, you got a problem.


No, I don't got a problem. This is the point. If you need that level of navigational/route finding aid, use a hand held GPS or don't go into the woods at all ;-).


----------



## dezz

So by the looks of it they didn't even upgrade the HW (except sapphire) and just pushed few very basic improvements to catch-up with Fenix (gps+baro readings  )



Its still inferior to Fenix even after the update


----------



## kmseteam

roots_n_rocks said:


> I have send suunto an email asking if the new features would be available for ambit 1.
> I suggest you do the same so that we can have an answer from suunto.


And then, after five seconds of waiting for an answer, start scolding the customer service for being so busy and having so many requests to reply for some reason.


----------



## dezz

kmseteam said:


> And then, after five seconds of waiting for an answer, start scolding the customer service for being so busy for some reason.


Boohoo.. poor corporate monkey will have to answer few emails from those stupid customers that pay ****load of money for halfass product they make.

Well.. if they would've been more (or at all for that matter) active in PR department maybe customer dept. would have less work.


----------



## kmseteam

This whole thing is like calling Toyota headquarters in Japan: "Could you please send me some drawings about your newest hydrogen cell you are about to publish in two years?" Then wondering about their non-polite answer: we're not gonna tell you!! We'll tell you when it's done!!" As it is in every company, all the same is at Suunto: it's their product, it's their update, it's their release date, it's their decision. They have their dates of publishing, they have their schedules, company policies and so on. Why should Suunto be any different from other companies and release all theirs whenever someone just happens to ask? Maybe they would like to test and develop at their own, so that they are sure they are ready when the scheduled date comes. But hey, if they answered you this and that, what if someone else asks the exactly same question again and again, would that help? What if, after asking many times enough, there happened to be someone who would avoid their company's secrecy policy, and probably ruin one's career by betraying the company? Things happen when they do, there's no way of speeding up the time.


----------



## Guest

a bit off topic. at the time of writing this thread has reached ~ 14,627 views. iirc last week (friday or saturday) was ~ 8,000 or so. wow!!!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

ihoannes said:


> a bit off topic. at the time of writing this thread has reached ~ 14,627 views. iirc last week (friday or saturday) was ~ 8,000 or so. wow!!!


Also, the lowest number of users looking at this thread I've ever seen was 8. Usually, there are somewhere around 30 people "currently browsing this thread."


----------



## or_watching

ihoannes said:


> a bit off topic. at the time of writing this thread has reached ~ 14,627 views. iirc last week (friday or saturday) was ~ 8,000 or so. wow!!!


But I think 20% of those might have been me. ;-)


----------



## twelveone

Nothing we don't already know, but this: Suunto USA News: Two major upgrades slated for Suunto digital community and this: Suunto


----------



## martowl

dezz said:


> So by the looks of it they didn't even upgrade the HW (except sapphire) and just pushed few very basic improvements to catch-up with Fenix (gps+baro readings  )
> 
> Its still inferior to Fenix even after the update


So if the Ambit is so inferior, why bother, use a fenix and don't look back or post here. I disagree with you and I do not find this post constructive. The two devices are different and there are several here that have both. I have friends with a fenix and I have an Ambit. I prefer the training features of the Ambit and think the fenix training features are far inferior. The fenix (I have not used one) appears to be a better GPS device with more GPS options, ability to load maps, etc. Sure there are things I want the Ambit to have. Am I unhappy they are updating it? No, that is great as technology marches on. Less than 2 years ago, I was using a T6c for training, which I preferred to Garmin 310XT, 610 and 910XT, having tried them all. The T6c still works, still provides the same data it did but now I primarily use the Ambit. It is simply amazing that I have I have a GPS with most of the training functions of the T6c on my wrist with either 15h or 50h of battery. The update looks like the training functions will be even further improved, yay!!! I would prefer that over loading maps into the Ambit.

So, I disagree with you. If I wanted a fenix I would simply purchase one, I don't, I like my Ambit and will seriously consider upgrading when I know the feature set and if that feature set will make for a significant improvement for my needs.

If you disagree with me fine, no problem with that but simply saying one device is better and complaining certainly does nothing to promote discussion. I would imagine that Suunto put some thought into what they wanted to do prior to engineering, design and manufacturing new models. Suunto is doing what they think is needed, that may not be what I want or what you want but I don't think they looked at the fenix and said "oh, we should copy this because ours is inferior."

Sorry for the rant but I respectfully disagree with you.


----------



## dezz

martowl said:


> So if the Ambit is so inferior, why bother, use a fenix and don't look back or post here....


Oh I would looove to...

Unfortunately I don't live in US and have to actually pay almost double the price, if you take into account the lower salary+higher price here. So cant afford just swiping them

Would you be so cool if you paid 1000$ with no return option?


----------



## or_watching

martowl,

You could have saved a lot of typing by just posting this picture.








_(tongue firmly in cheek)_


----------



## kmseteam

dezz said:


> Oh I would looove to...
> 
> Unfortunately I don't live in US and have to actually pay almost double the price, if you take into account the lower salary+higher price here. So cant afford just swiping them
> 
> Would you be so cool if you paid 1000$ with no return option?


 Here at us the largest watch web shop of the fine land has 329e for ambit and 365e for fenix.


----------



## martowl

dezz said:


> Oh I would looove to...
> 
> Unfortunately I don't live in US and have to actually pay almost double the price, if you take into account the lower salary+higher price here. So cant afford just swiping them
> 
> Would you be so cool if you paid 1000$ with no return option?


I probably would have found a way to purchase the Ambit as you did if I was in your shoes, but... I use mine and am pretty happy with it, sure could use some improvement but I have logged this on my Ambit and find the device useful...at least I have my money's worth out of it.


----------



## lindh

I have a T6c + all the PODs since some years back. The most important part for me is R-R recording so that I can use Firstbeat Athlete for analysis. I would also like to be able to use Training Peaks as their Annual Training Plan is quite good. Movescount is really quite annoying - you don't want to have to fully rely on a web page for your exercise..
The Ambit looks nice and GPS-tracking is also nice but so far the Ambit has felt too buggy to buy.
I guess you all know about Moores law - that the number of transistors on computer chip roughly doubles every 18 months. That mean that you can for example double the number of computing cores every 18 months. By 2022 it is expected that we will see 1000-core computer chips. Also the computing power of low-end device increase at the same speed, but from a lower level. But we see many mobile phones with dual core chips today. Expect that in clocks too. As well as double memory every 18 months (if useful). The original T6 is by now quite old.
I wish they could make a really good follow-on product to the T6. With better processing power it should for example be possible to clean away bad HR data. If the theoretical max HR of a human is 240BPM heartbeats can not come any closer than 250ms apart. 
TE is quite useful but a good coach function need to take into account what you are training for (sprint or marathon) as well as when the races are so that you can split the training year into base, build and peak parts. You also need to be able to enter "sick" so that the coach does not think you have rested for a week when in reality you have spent a week in bed with a fever. 
There are a lot of software improvements that could be done and Moore should make sufficient computing power accessible.
I look forward to see what Ambit 2 will be able to do, but I somehow guess I still will be using my old T6c this fall..

/B.


----------



## or_watching

martowl said:


> View attachment 1039806


Hmmph. Just Another Ultra Guy Show Off.
There's no way I can post my Movescount page after seeing that monster! I have too much self respect.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

or_watching said:


> Hmmph. Just Another Ultra Guy Show Off.
> There's no way I'm posting my Movescount page after seeing that monster! I have too much self respect.


+1

I have a (first attempt at a) 100miler coming up, but *that* is just not right. Quite fascinating, though, how far opinions differ. From "not functional" and "feeling too buggy" to "hav[ing] gotten my money's worth" and "perfectly fine for what I do"...


----------



## Guest

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Quite fascinating, though, how far opinions differ. From "not functional" and "feeling too buggy" to "hav[ing] gotten my money's worth" and "perfectly fine for what I do"...


colors


----------



## Guest

@*martowl*
chapeau!!!


----------



## or_watching

ihoannes said:


> colors


and definitely more cowbell.

But to be fair, that applies to the Garmins and Polars as well.


----------



## byasini

martowl said:


> I probably would have found a way to purchase the Ambit as you did if I was in your shoes, but... I use mine and am pretty happy with it, sure could use some improvement but I have logged this on my Ambit and find the device useful...at least I have my money's worth out of it.
> View attachment 1039806


Bow to the king.


----------



## ultraBadger

This is all I can think of when I look at that training log.


----------



## pjc3

martowl said:


> View attachment 1039806


Don't know who your instructor is but Yoga at 23mph sound somewhat dangerous to me!


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

pjc3 said:


> Don't know who your instructor is but Yoga at 23mph sound somewhat dangerous to me!


What do you expect from someone who reaches a higher max speed when running rather than on a bike?


----------



## Joakim Agren

martowl said:


> I probably would have found a way to purchase the Ambit as you did if I was in your shoes, but... I use mine and am pretty happy with it, sure could use some improvement but I have logged this on my Ambit and find the device useful...at least I have my money's worth out of it.
> View attachment 1039806


Middle aged man faster than Usain Bolt, why are you not in the Olympics?:rodekaart:-d:-d


----------



## bowesmana

Great ascent figure! The mountains round here don't go up very far...

Looked at my own with the Ambit after almost exactly 12 months with it.









That 8.97 km on the gym bike was really tough but it was easy once I got it 14m off the ground


----------



## dezz

martowl said:


> I probably would have found a way to purchase the Ambit as you did if I was in your shoes, but... I use mine and am pretty happy with it, sure could use some improvement but I have logged this on my Ambit and find the device useful...at least I have my money's worth out of it.
> View attachment 1039806


not surprised you're happy with yours.
If only I could run 39.5mph I'd be pretty happy bout everything 24/7
You should work on your cycling..


----------



## martowl

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> What do you expect from someone who reaches a higher max speed when running rather than on a bike?


There are some inconsistencies in there! I gotta go back and figure those out. Often the upload misses the sport or.... it is those gnarly downhills we have in Colorado where every step is about 5m elevation change


----------



## martowl

dezz said:


> not surprised you're happy with yours.
> If only I could run 39.5mph I'd be pretty happy bout everything 24/7
> You should work on your cycling..


I used to road bike race, at 56 years old now the thought of going down on the pavement at 40+ km/h is not as appealing as it used to be. I will get on my bike a bit more this summer but I am now hooked on the trail running.


----------



## martowl

OK, here is my max speed result during running, seems if you have 60 sec intervals on the Ambit and run very, very fast you too can achieve high speeds. Perhaps my Ambit has more issues than I think it does and... I spend the better part of 30 min finding where this came from.

Here is the link to the move if you want to see it.

The data


----------



## martowl

bowesmana said:


> Great ascent figure! The mountains round here don't go up very far...
> 
> Looked at my own with the Ambit after almost exactly 12 months with it.
> 
> View attachment 1040066
> 
> 
> That 8.97 km on the gym bike was really tough but it was easy once I got it 14m off the ground


 Nice bowesmana. You are more well-rounded than I and your cartilage will probably be intact longer than mine....I am aiming for my cartilage to be completely gone by about the time my last breath leaves my body. Since I started running at 54 I might be able to make that a reality...


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Made me look... I could offer a "max speed" of 145 km/h, marked as having been during a "running" move. That was testing the GPS Track POD as something like a GPS data logger while traveling on a train, though...

Levitating gym bike, bowesmana... When's Suunto going to make an icon for that sport? April 1, 2014?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

martowl said:


> OK, here is my max speed result during running, ... I spend the better part of 30 min finding where this came from.


Look for it with the free compare: Set it to display the data interested in, and it will show (hovering over the respective data point) what move that was. (Pretty much stumbled upon that way of doing it, thought I'd mention it...)


----------



## bowesmana

martowl said:


> I used to road bike race, at 56 years old now the thought of going down on the pavement at 40+ km/h is not as appealing as it used to be. I will get on my bike a bit more this summer but I am now hooked on the trail running.


Trail running is addictive and judging by your pics you've posted I can understand why you're hooked!

In the recent 6 Ft Track (Katoomba to Jenolan Caves in Australia), one girl took a tumble on a rocky descent and face planted a rock after 4km. She continued to run the remaining 41km to be taken to hospital at the end, where she found out she had broken C6 and her wrist... I'm still trying to get that image out of my head when I head out on the trails. :think:


----------



## bowesmana

martowl said:


> Nice bowesmana. You are more well-rounded than I and your cartilage will probably be intact longer than mine....I am aiming for my cartilage to be completely gone by about the time my last breath leaves my body. Since I started running at 54 I might be able to make that a reality...


I started to hit the trails a couple of years ago at 49. I'd love to be in a place where I could get your level of ascent. I'm hoping to hit 100+ so am working on the assumption that I'll be able to go to my local body part shop to get a refit before my last breath!


----------



## twelveone

In movescount's fb page, I see this comment, but I don't see it on the desktop site (maybe they've deleted it?). Confirms we'll see the new apps supported on the existing ambit at least.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy c

martowl said:


> I used to road bike race, at 56 years old now the thought of going down on the pavement at 40+ km/h is not as appealing as it used to be. I will get on my bike a bit more this summer but I am now hooked on the trail running.


martowl: Nice stats. Inspiration for a strippling 53 year old like me.

I did manage very briefly 126kph when cycle touring last summer in France. Not bad with 4 panniers. Interestingly, using the bike pod rather than gps.


----------



## anto1980




----------



## richard123

I know that in the next upgrade of movecount.com, we would be able to upload our app's result for analysis,
but actually I am wondering if we could also review the app's result within the wrist unit too,not just in movecount.com?


----------



## suecoloco

Jeff_C said:


> As soon as the Ambit releases its newest Espresso Version, Im meeting Gerald in the Alps for a day of hiking and Latte's.


I just saw that the supposedly new silver version has a slightly different look than my old ambit, the text on the old one is just above the buttons (like the black one in this picture) and the small lines that aids you when in compass mode are gone on this one. It's a little odd that they keep this on the black version but not on the silver version.....


----------



## byasini

suecoloco said:


> I just saw that the supposedly new silver version has a slightly different look than my old ambit, the text on the old one is just above the buttons (like the black one in this picture) and the small lines that aids you when in compass mode are gone on this one. It's a little odd that they keep this on the black version but not on the silver version.....


May be there are different display skin for new Ambit.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joakim Agren

suecoloco said:


> I just saw that the supposedly new silver version has a slightly different look than my old ambit, the text on the old one is just above the buttons (like the black one in this picture) and the small lines that aids you when in compass mode are gone on this one. It's a little odd that they keep this on the black version but not on the silver version.....


The current silver Ambit is not very popular, Addnature the most popular Swedish retailer for Suunto watches(were I bought mine) claims only 10% of the Ambits sold are the silver version. So It will be discontinued when Ambit 2 comes out. The new silver version will be either the expensive Sapphire version with a more polished look to the bezel or the Ambit S silver that are the sports version (meaning it comes without a barometer and is 100 Euro less in price).


----------



## pjc3

Joakim Agren said:


> .....or the Ambit S silver that are the sports version (meaning it comes without a barometer and is 100 Euro less in price).


Will it still have altimeter function do you think? GPS only or FusedAlti so still uses a pressure sensor?


----------



## ultraBadger

Joakim- I think you may be mistaken. From the images of the new AMBIT2 lineup that have been posted in this thread, and based on the preorder pages that have been showing up (like the one below) the AMBIT2 will come in both "classic" styles, black and silver. To that will be added the Sapphire, and the AMBIT2 S models in three colorways.

Suunto Ambit2 Silver günstig kaufen | AC Fitness Shop



Joakim Agren said:


> The current silver Ambit is not very popular, Addnature the most popular Swedish retailer for Suunto watches(were I bought mine) claims only 10% of the Ambits sold are the silver version. So It will be discontinued when Ambit 2 comes out. The new silver version will be either the expensive Sapphire version with a more polished look to the bezel or the Ambit S silver that are the sports version (meaning it comes without a barometer and is 100 Euro less in price).


----------



## kmseteam

ultraBadger said:


> Joakim- I think you may be mistaken. From the images of the new AMBIT2 lineup that have been posted in this thread, and based on the preorder pages that have been showing up (like the one below) the AMBIT2 will come in both "classic" styles, black and silver. To that will be added the Sapphire, and the AMBIT2 S models in three colorways.
> 
> Suunto Ambit2 Silver günstig kaufen | AC Fitness Shop


 I can so sense the joy in Suunto camp as this one shop keeps unveiling, publishing and spoiling! If this one would have been quiet, the whole situation would be a lot different. Yes, there are also other shops giving information, but this german has been the most thorough. No need for any kind of guesswork after their release. The only thing still unsolved even after this is whether the new software will work on old ambits, that's what we have to just wait to figure it out.


----------



## suecoloco

On a spanish forum there was a retailer who had a presentation from suunto about the ambit2 and they said it would not be possible to upgrade ambit1. Do not know how reliable this source is but if its true it is pretty bad 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## byasini

suecoloco said:


> On a spanish forum there was a retailer who had a presentation from suunto about the ambit2 and they said it would not be possible to upgrade ambit1. Do not know how reliable this source is but if its true it is pretty bad
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


In that case Ambit would be my last suunto product. I hate a company who only think about more sale.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Priit77

Anyway, I pulled the trigger and went for the current model (one came up by right price), which actually covers my needs. I believe that there will be SW updates for Ambit as well, but these may not be the same as for Amit2. And is there major technical difference between Ambit and Ambit2 Sapphire if Ambit2 S will be cheaper (which should come from some kind of technical downgrade)?


----------



## eeun

Perhaps it's about time we raised the pressure on Suunto through Facebook. It's an open forum that if there's enough negative comment may elicit something official from Suunto. This speculation and rumour is not so good for anyone. I for one will be pretty angry if there are no improvements offered to the current Ambit via firmware though we may see some big improvements from the changes to Movescount later this month.


----------



## sid700

Hy,
what are the main main differences between Ambit/Ambit2?

thanks


----------



## dezz

sid700 said:


> Hy,
> what are the main main differences between Ambit/Ambit2?
> 
> thanks


Main differences that you get '2' after the name and option of cheap looking color models.

It is the exactly the same HW with few basic improvements in software.


----------



## eeun

dezz said:


> It is the exactly the same HW with few basic improvements in software.


I somehow doubt that as there would be no point in releasing a new model number. I'm guessing some of the most popular/competitive advantage updates required a hardware change in one or more areas. Unless of course Suunto is merely going to shaft its existing customers by offering the same hardware, branded as '2' but with new firmware (and many features) that the 'old' Ambit could but won't get. Not even Apple does that!

So you'll have to wait until Suunto makes an official announcement or someone in the know blabs. We may have a better idea when the movescount update arrives.


----------



## dezz

eeun said:


> I somehow doubt that as there would be no point in releasing a new model number. I'm guessing some of the most popular/competitive advantage updates required a hardware change in one or more areas. Unless of course Suunto is merely going to shaft its existing customers by offering the same hardware, branded as '2' but with new firmware (and many features) that the 'old' Ambit could but won't get. Not even Apple does that!
> 
> So you'll have to wait until Suunto makes an official announcement or someone in the know blabs. We may have a better idea when the movescount update arrives.


Why?

It it very clear from their specs/functions there are no new/additional sensors. Existing sensor are very function specific (thermometer will not become optical HR). Besides from the available list of 'improvements' not a single one of those require any changes in HW.
So there is nothing really, apart from FM, that can be different.


----------



## or_watching

sid700 said:


> what are the main main differences between Ambit/Ambit2?


#1: you can buy an Ambit today.

;-)


----------



## kmseteam

suecoloco said:


> On a spanish forum there was a retailer who had a presentation from suunto about the ambit2 and they said it would not be possible to upgrade ambit1. Do not know how reliable this source is but if its true it is pretty bad
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 Searched that. It doesn't say who said it, what was exactly asked, what was exactly answered and why it got interpreted as it did. I would give that as much weight as any forum coment, maybe a bit more but not much. My opinion remains: as I check
the feature list of Ambit2, I don't see anything there that wouldn't be possible with Ambit1 hardware. As it's said it plays music which can be selected by user, I think it's the same kind of short tune with monotone it already gives in some situations, maybe a little longer though. And this kind of labeling (Ambit1 and Ambit2), this has been seen earlier with Suunto, when t-series got c-versions and d-versions. The official explanation was the belt change, but there was also some improvements in hw/sw, even though the functions remained mostly the same.


----------



## Mystro

The sad issue with the Suunto Ambit is that Suunto releases trivial color versions of the Ambit and a feature to play music when it is being trounced by the Garmin Fenix by real world features like multiple alarms,count down timers, alti GPS synch, mapping,backtracking etc....o| I cant ever see the Ambit catching up to the Fenix. Suunto's priorities are selling more watches and not making real world improvements to the current platform.<| Honestly, a flagship watch with basic features that are on 10 year old previous models and not being included on their flagship watch? We had to beg just to get a stand alone chronograph firmware update. A feature that is on every other cheapo digital watch for the last 25 years.


----------



## Joakim Agren

I just saw the Ambit 2 and Ambit2 S listed on REI:

Suunto Ambit2 GPS Multifunction Heart Rate Monitor - Free Shipping at REI.com

Suunto Ambit2 S GPS Multifunction Heart Rate Monitor - Free Shipping at REI.com

So this is definite confirmation that it is real and exists because of the real photos.

Worth noticing in the specs of the S version is that it is only listed as 50M water resistant and only has half the battery life (8 hours in 1 sec GPS mode and 25 hours in 60 sec GPS mode, 15 days in watch mode)of the regular Ambit. But I am abit confused about that since there is nothing mentioned about these shortcomings in the description text only on the specs sheet. So I guess we have to wait and see what is true and what is not true.

The regular black Ambit have a new bezel that are leveled off and the button function text have been moved to the inner face plate instead of the directional pointer marks. The buttons appeared to have been made totally smooth so no more swirl pattern on their edge. This version confuses me since the first pictures we saw was identical to the Ambit 1 but now this changed one? I am confused!

Price level is the same as the old Ambit $550 and $450 for the S (Sports) version.

Still based on the specs (still limited to 100 waypoints for instance) I see no reason why all of the new functions could not be added in a FW upgrade to existing Ambit 1's.


----------



## andy c

A few differences with the S version as well, such that it's slightly thinner and uses a gps altimeter (perhaps the two are connected?). At least, based on the REI specs.

The main model, consistent with the earlier Polish site, has added swim functions and also cycle power. Quite a step up if these are your thing, not really if they aren't, I suppose.


----------



## byasini

Joakim Agren said:


> I just saw the Ambit 2 and Ambit2 S listed on REI:
> 
> Suunto Ambit2 GPS Multifunction Heart Rate Monitor - Free Shipping at REI.com
> 
> Suunto Ambit2 S GPS Multifunction Heart Rate Monitor - Free Shipping at REI.com
> 
> So this is definite confirmation that it is real and exists because of the real photos.
> 
> Worth noticing in the specs of the S version is that it is only listed as 50M water resistant and only has half the battery life (8 hours in 1 sec GPS mode and 25 hours in 60 sec GPS mode, 15 days in watch mode)of the regular Ambit. But I am abit confused about that since there is nothing mentioned about these shortcomings in the description text only on the specs sheet. So I guess we have to wait and see what is true and what is not true.
> 
> The regular black Ambit have a new bezel that are leveled off and the button function text have been moved to the inner face plate instead of the directional pointer marks. The buttons appeared to have been made totally smooth so no more swirl pattern on their edge. This version confuses me since the first pictures we saw was identical to the Ambit 1 but now this changed one? I am confused!
> 
> Price level is the same as the old Ambit $550 and $450 for the S (Sports) version.
> 
> Still based on the specs (still limited to 100 waypoints for instance) I see no reason why all of the new functions could not be added in a FW upgrade to existing Ambit 1's.


May be Ambit2 is simply Ambit1 with new firmware and a new look.


----------



## Guest

or_watching said:


> #1: you can buy an Ambit today.
> 
> ;-)


rotfl


----------



## pjc3

Mystro said:


> I cant ever see the Ambit catching up to the Fenix.


My information is that they are trying to take back the 910XT market, not the fenix. Hence the big push for multisport and added parameters for cycling. An addition of a smaller, sports version also supports this.

I suspect the sports market is larger than the outdoor market?


----------



## dezz

pjc3 said:


> My information is that they are trying to take back the 910XT market, not the fenix. Hence the big push for multisport and added parameters for cycling. An addition of a smaller, sports version also supports this.
> 
> I suspect the sports market is larger than the outdoor market?


 So "GPS for explorer" is what? Suunto Ambit | Suunto


----------



## Mystro

They cant get the basic watch functions down regardless of their targeted demographic. There are already enough low priced GPS watches that can fit the cross training segment. The Highgear XT7 for $120.00 comes to mind.



pjc3 said:


> My information is that they are trying to take back the 910XT market, not the fenix. Hence the big push for multisport and added parameters for cycling. An addition of a smaller, sports version also supports this.
> 
> I suspect the sports market is larger than the outdoor market?


----------



## or_watching

andy c said:


> A few differences with the S version as well, such that it's slightly thinner.


Thinner, 8-hour battery life... This is what I called an "Ambette" a while back. 

Not what I'm interested in, personally.
I'd go the other direction and get a Rambit.


----------



## twelveone

Outside Media appear to have an article ready to go on this - see top link under "Suunto Recent Press" near the bottom. "Suunto innovates a new generation of GPS watches with launch of Ambit2 and Ambit2 S". Dead link at the moment.

http://www.outsidemedia.com/2013/04/suuntos-app-zone-and-movescount-com-receive-upgrade/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc3

dezz said:


> So "GPS for explorer" is what? Suunto Ambit | Suunto


As stated.
Ambit2 may well be GPS for multisport enthusiast?

Seriously though....Suunto is a small player in a big market. They will want to be flexible in their market to gain more share. Not forgetting the Ambit absolutely serves its purpose IMO. It offers all the functions you need in the outdoors with simplicity and style.
I can't really see a need for multiple alarms, sunrise/set, micro map display etc etc when I am out in the bush for a week or two. But is seems I have much simpler needs than others?


----------



## Guest

pjc3 said:


> But is seems I have much simpler needs than others?


a song says: is simplicity best or simply the easiest?


----------



## dezz

pjc3 said:


> As stated.
> Ambit2 may well be GPS for multisport enthusiast?
> 
> Seriously though....Suunto is a small player in a big market. They will want to be flexible in their market to gain more share. Not forgetting the Ambit absolutely serves its purpose IMO. It offers all the functions you need in the outdoors with simplicity and style.
> I can't really see a need for multiple alarms, sunrise/set, micro map display etc etc when I am out in the bush for a week or two. But is seems I have much simpler needs than others?


_"GPS for explorer" - _refers to Ambit 1 and is a classical false advertising. All GPS functionality is cripled and never develeped.

 Following you logic why not cut out HR, EPOC, Energy, VO2, Respiration, R-R, PTE, Calories etc.? 
Just because YOU don't use it or now how to use some particular function doesn't make it useless to thousands out there.

Bush for a week    
Sure, when explorirng your sandbox you can always have mommy to take you to bed before it gets dark..

try Alps for a week..


----------



## martowl

dezz said:


> _"GPS for explorer" - _refers to Ambit 1 and is a classical false advertising. All GPS functionality is cripled and never develeped.
> 
> Following you logic why not cut out HR, EPOC, Energy, VO2, Respiration, R-R, PTE, Calories etc.?
> Just because YOU don't use it or now how to use some particular function doesn't make it useless to thousands out there.
> 
> Bush for a week
> Sure, when explorirng your sandbox you can always have mommy to take you to bed before it gets dark..
> 
> try Alps for a week..


Again I have to disagree with you and...this is more than once that you have shown you lack civility and have no respect for other people's opinions. I agree with pjc3, up until the Ambit there was no watch that did enough for me. The fenix which you and I both wish you had as you would probably be flaming their forum is not a good training watch IMO (just as pjc3 stated, this means In My Opinion, not a statement of fact). Although my backyard is the Rocky Mountains of Colorado and I am sure cannot measure up to the Alps, I use the navigation features off trail often and find them very useful. I rarely need to rely on a screen based GPS device. I spend a lot of time off trail and on top of the snow when I cannot see the trail but need to know where it is. Pretty happy with my Ambit.

There are a few GPS features I would like to see implemented and I emailed my suggestions.

My prior experience with Garmin is once they produce a device it is done, the fenix is the only one I have seen them upgrade functions for. I purchased a Garmin 610 when it came out expecting routing functions. Garmin never put this into the watch despite a volley of requests and a lot of unhappy people. When Suunto introduced the T6 it was a revolutionary training device. IMO Suunto was too late to the GPS training market but... the Ambit2 S appears to offer almost everything the 910XT does except you can wear it all day. I hope Suunto can take back some of the market. More sales = more development and better products for those of us that prefer Suunto.

My experiences with their (Suunto's) customer service is nothing short of unbelievable where an out of warranty old watch was replaced for no charge with a newer model, the equivalent of sending in an Ambit for battery replacement and receiving an Ambit2.

Even though you state the GPS is crippled, mine works, it tracks my route fairly accurately. When I upload a route into the watch I can follow it and not get lost. I used this in deep woods on the East Coast running in unfamiliar terrain where I did not preplan a route. I marked a complicated trail junction that would have been impossible to find otherwise. I used the navigation feature to find the trail so I did not get lost. That seems fairly well developed to me.

Of course, if you could objectively state your issues and what you think is missing......perhaps others would listen, maybe even Suunto.

I know or_watching, I should not have wasted the keystrokes...I won't do it again.


----------



## martowl

Here is the best link I have found yet on the new Ambit2 features


----------



## Mystro

Please don't take my criticism of the Ambit as not liking it. Suunto is a great company with outstanding customer service. My frustrations are with the direction of the Ambit and the strategy Suunto has been using over the last four years with their products. The old Suunto play book is take the same product and repackage it in a different color and call it all new like the Core. The GPS watch segment is far more competitive and Garmin is clearly the dominant player in the world of GPS units. If Suunto doesn't even include fundamental ABC features they have always had, in their GPS watch, it is idiotic. Suunto NEEDS to be refining and improving the Ambit if they want to be a player this year...

*News from my perspective: Garmin has asked that I professionally review and field test the Fenix this year. I was already field testing Highgear products so I happily accepted. 
So I will be putting the Fenix, XT7 to the test and see how the Ambit come in against them. Three different GPS watches, three different price points. I can tell you now that the XT7 is a very nice basic GPS cross training watch for the price and has its own unique features. I field test from the perspective of the hunter, hiker, and general outdoorsman so my priorities are different from the cross trainer and this is why Garmin wants my point of view. Without saying to much about Garmin, they want to own this segment of the market and will be supporting the Fenix for a long time and will continue to improve its platform. They Fedexed a Fenix yesterday, so I should have it today or Monday. I will be immersed in navigation watches this season.....*


----------



## or_watching

dezz said:


> _"GPS for explorer" - _refers to Ambit 1 and is a classical false advertising.


True that. 
at one point I wrote several thoughtful paragraphs about how this one phrase was actually my biggest point of grief with Ambit. I'm happy enough with HW being what it is. But that phrase just bugs me everytime I'm at suunto.com.

I just couldn't hit the Post button on my write-up though. I guess I realized it would be pointless to try and use logic with a Marketing Dept when they have Psychology and "big ideas" and "establishing an emotional connection" driving their Reality Distortion field, as I believe it's commonly called.

Does it affect my next purchasing decision? Hmm. I hope not. But it bugs me to be bugged by it.

Really, what's wrong with, "Kick Ass GPS Training Watch for Adventurous Outdoor People Who Don't Need a Handheld GPS on their Wrist." It would fit in the same space on the box if you just make the font small enough.


----------



## Mystro

Exactly..... This is why my gut is telling me the Garmin Fenix might have a better pulse on the concept.
I used my Ambit in some nasty deep woods navigation but I had to implement some work arounds for the watch to really shine. I want a do-it-all ABC GPS watch for field exploration and not a training watch that plays songs and measures calories. The caveat is, there is already very good and affordable GPS training watches out now that will fit the bill for most runner/cyclist. If fact they are cheaper than my Zoot triathlon shoes.



or_watching said:


> Really, what's wrong with*, "Kick Ass GPS Training Watch for Adventurous Outdoor People Who Don't Need a Handheld GPS on their Wrist." * It would fit in the same space on the box if you just make the font small enough.


----------



## or_watching

martowl said:


> Here is the best link I have found yet on the new Ambit2 features


Good link!
If I were a tri- and bi-athlete, that's the watch!
Probably make a number of dissatisfied 910xt owners take a hard look.


----------



## bigwave

Im sorry but if suunto ambit1 (and 2) would not have the option to track back by following the exact way you came and not by the point you started this watch dont worth anything!!!


----------



## or_watching

bigwave said:


> Im sorry but if suunto ambit1 (and 2) would not have the option to track back by following the exact way you came and not by the point you started this watch dont worth anything!!!


Hi. 
The free market system begs to differ.

Or perhaps you are actually saying there's a sucker born every minute. .


----------



## byasini

I love you guys. 
Many pro all together. That is a rare thing. I am very happy to buy an Ambit. When I see you are discussing on things professionally I know that suunto had done his honeworks. 
They have a good policy cause many people talk about them. 

First I was very upset about how quickly my Ambit will replaced by a new one but now I know I have bought more than a watch from suunto. 
I write about gadget in persian. I have experience on many gadgets but I rarely find a forum like this. 
I wish suunto knows about this forum. 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martowl

Mystro said:


> Exactly..... This is why my gut is telling me the Garmin Fenix might have a better pulse on the concept.
> I used my Ambit in some nasty deep woods navigation but I had to implement some work arounds for the watch to really shine. I want a do-it-all ABC GPS watch for field exploration and not a training watch that plays songs and measures calories. The caveat is, there is already very good and affordable GPS training watches out now that will fit the bill for most runner/cyclist. If fact they are cheaper than my Zoot triathlon shoes.


Mystro, I know you want more on the GPS side, I completely agree that for you the fenix is a better choice. I think anyone that puts navigation first is better off with a fenix...but for those of us that run a lot of trails (I have quite a few friends that do this) I and they prefer the Ambit. The training functions are great, all of the T6 series with a GPS that has navigation. It appears the next models are headed more in this direction. I would argue this is Suunto's niche, Garmin is a far more diverse GPS company and they will likely provide more sophisticated GPS functions in their devices.

I may be in the minority here but all I would like the Ambit to have is real track back, a live breadcrumb route and an alarm for off course. The fenix is too much GPS for me, I would not use many of its features.


----------



## martowl

or_watching said:


> Good link!
> If I were a tri- and bi-athlete, that's the watch!
> Probably make a number of dissatisfied 910xt owners take a hard look.


Looks like if you want a GPS on your wrist, the fenix will be the tool. I for one am very happy with the direction Suunto is taking the Ambit, I bike and swim occasionally and this will make the watch far more useful.


----------



## Mystro

I think the Fenix might be a better ABC watch with better much watch functions like multiple alarms like countdown and interval, sunset times, and auto altimeter set via GPS. User interface is also a big test on how easy to navigate the watch in the field. We will see when I compare them back to back.

I hope the Ambit will get a bread crumb update.



martowl said:


> Mystro, I know you want more on the GPS side, I completely agree that for you the fenix is a better choice. I think anyone that puts navigation first is better off with a fenix...but for those of us that run a lot of trails (I have quite a few friends that do this) I and they prefer the Ambit. The training functions are great, all of the T6 series with a GPS that has navigation. It appears the next models are headed more in this direction. I would argue this is Suunto's niche, Garmin is a far more diverse GPS company and they will likely provide more sophisticated GPS functions in their devices.
> 
> I may be in the minority here but all I would like the Ambit to have is real track back, a live breadcrumb route and an alarm for off course. The fenix is too much GPS for me, I would not use many of its features.


----------



## martowl

Mystro said:


> I think the Fenix might be a better ABC watch with better much watch functions like multiple alarms like countdown and interval, sunset times, and auto altimeter set via GPS. User interface is also a big test on how easy to navigate the watch in the field. We will see when I compare them back to back.
> 
> I hope the Ambit will get a bread crumb update.


Me too, the fenix has no R-R recording and the only "training" functions the watch has is HR. Another issue is that the recording interval is set for recording all functions in the watch. If I am doing a 100 mile race and set the GPS to 60 sec recording the HR and altitude record as 60 sec as well....more or less useless. Ambit records HR and altitude at 10 sec intervals with 60 sec GPS fix providing reasonable training data. The Ambit also records the R-R data. The fenix has no virtual racer functions or est time finish, where we can get these in apps for the Ambit. So if you mean an ABC watch with very minimal to no training functions and just HR, that is probably correct. The two watches are aimed at different end markets I think and will further their separation with the Ambit2 if the specs on sales sites are correct.


----------



## andy c

Perhaps to sum up?

Ambit1: Very good training watch for runners and cyclists that has decent but not outstanding ABC features

Ambit2: Ditto, but also for tri-athletes

AmbitS: As Ambit1, but not for ultra-runners and treckers and probably less-good ABC features, but enough for most and cheaper

Fenix: Excellent ABC functions, good but not great for training

Looks/quality: Subjective

In summary: Truth be told, any are more than good enough for almost all runners and outdoors enthusiasts


----------



## or_watching

andy c said:


> Perhaps to sum up?
> 
> Ambit1: Very good training watch for runners and cyclists that has decent but not outstanding ABC features
> 
> Ambit2: Ditto, but also for tri-athletes
> 
> AmbitS: As Ambit1, but not for ultra-runners and treckers and probably less-good ABC features, but enough for most and cheaper
> 
> Fenix: Excellent ABC functions, good but not great for training
> 
> Looks/quality: Subjective
> 
> In summary: Truth be told, any are more than good enough for almost all runners and outdoors enthusiasts


"Good enough" summary. ;-)
But the key for *this forum* is the word 'almost' in your last sentence.


----------



## andy c

or_watching said:


> "Good enough" summary. ;-)
> But the key for *this forum* is the word 'almost' in your last sentence.


Yup


----------



## kmseteam

or_watching said:


> "Good enough" summary. ;-)
> But the key for *this forum* is the word 'almost' in your last sentence.


 There's always those need more-must be better-lousy crap-the whole company sucks-have to be better -guys, whose starting point is nothing's ever good enough, no matter what or how good it was.


----------



## pjc3

I think the true grievance will be if (original) Ambit is not able to be updated with new firmware. As well as the 'GPS for Explorers" marketing BS, Suunto did push pretty hard in the press releases that the big advantage to purchase would be the evolving development with firmware update.

I can understand if it can't get multisport modes but if it misses out on "Up to 50 Apps pre-configurable in watch" and* "*Sunrise/sunset (Suunto App)-- Storm alarm (Suunto App)-- Tide information (Suunto App)" then I agree Suunto have let its customers down.


----------



## pjc3

Different HR Belt with Ambit2?


----------



## Mystro

Its actually a pretty exciting time to see the real birth of this segment of watches. They have become a everyday instrument for your wrist and not just a niche gadget. Its almost a insult to even call these watches much like calling a iPhone just a phone. Completion will only make the products even better.

I had my Ambit on when I helped my buddy pick up his work truck. His speedo wasn't working and was shocked when I was able to tell him his speed from my watch.


----------



## pjc3

Mystro said:


> Its almost a insult to even call these watches much like calling a iPhone just a phone.


...true but "wrist-top outdoor sports computer" just doesn't have the right ring to it....


----------



## jfinca

*Moved to related sub-thread*

Moved to related sub-thread.


----------



## bowesmana

Mystro said:


> Its actually a pretty exciting time to see the real birth of this segment of watches. They have become a everyday instrument for your wrist and not just a niche gadget.


I agree. For years after I did an 8 month bike trip in South America in 2002 with an X6 (no HR) I wanted all the additional functions that have now appeared in the Ambit, so last April I was first in the door to get one.

I agree with martowl's wish list. I did a long run in a remote area last week and used the breadcrumb navigation feature which arrived in FW 2 and found that brilliant for staying on track, but the couple of times I lost the track, an alarm would have been great as I was starting to head down the wrong side of a very steep drop!

My other real wish is the ability to extend the log capacity by only recording GPS every 2 or 10 seconds rather than the limited 1 or 60. My current 100km pace is just not fast enough to get it into the 15 hour 1 second log space.

What's frustrating is that the control freak in me can't understand why a seemingly trivial change is not made and there's no communication why it's not being done 

I've been told that enabling/disabling the transmitter is a big power draw, so there's not much point in giving a 2 second option, but that misses the point of the logging capacity.

Anyway, an exciting time certainly. Now do away with the HR strap, support internal probes that can measure muscle glycogen, potassium, sodium and magnesium levels and all things such as water loss and all other live blood data. Now THAT would be really cool!


----------



## pjc3

Unfortunately not mine.

At least we know it is now for Outdoor Athletes ;-)


----------



## Faulkner

Nice, I still miss either a user replaceable battery or solar charged. You cannot use the ambit for several days in a row in the mountain


----------



## mnaranjo

I like the Ambit2 apearance

But as most of the users here, I think they can implement most of the anounced specs in the Ambit1
The only limited by HW would be more track points or maps, and they did not mention it

I'm really happy with my ambit, BUT:
in the naivigation part of the watch it lacks main features VERY EASY TO SOLVE, and continuously claimed (mine to):

- breadcrub track back
- a 100m scale in navigation screen or/and bearing screen to easy follow the track (Not to the next waypoint, as it is now)
- alarm if out of track

Those easy upgrades would make very happy to all the users that bought the Ambit with the "explorer watch" in mind


----------



## pjc3

Faulkner said:


> You cannot use the ambit for several days in a row in the mountain


This is my solution


----------



## eeun

pjc3 said:


> I think the true grievance will be if (original) Ambit is not able to be updated with new firmware. As well as the 'GPS for Explorers" marketing BS, Suunto did push pretty hard in the press releases that the big advantage to purchase would be the evolving development with firmware update.
> 
> I can understand if it can't get multisport modes but if it misses out on "Up to 50 Apps pre-configurable in watch" and* "*Sunrise/sunset (Suunto App)-- Storm alarm (Suunto App)-- Tide information (Suunto App)" then I agree Suunto have let its customers down.


I agree. Also I have a damaged bezel and glass that I need replacing and I'm hoping I can 'upgrade' to the latest look of ideally the sapphire but the new 'black' would at least get rid of that troublesome oft-worn sharp bezel edge so I'm holding off sending it in for repair.

Now there is so much info out there I think Suunto should come clean pretty quickly. Maybe they will when the new Movescount is released.


----------



## sid700

Some dude wrote thad on FB



> Joakim Ågren Originally I heard mid May but now a retailer Backcountrygear.com claims a shipping date in 7-10 days. We know the Movescount will be updated in the end of the month. So I guess that we will see the new Ambit 2 somewhere between the end of April and mid of May. We all know now that the Ambit 2 is a reality and we have seen real photos of it from some retailers. It is a bit silly that Suunto still remains hush hush about it. I think Suunto should release official info as soon as possible. As for the changes between Ambit 1 and Ambit 2. The ones I know about are that there will be 2 versions of the Ambit 2. One S (Sports) version that lacks a barometer and therefor have no weather data nor barometric altitude. The only thing it has is GPS altitude. It will be 3mm thinner than the regular Ambit 2 and weight 72 grams which is 6 grams less than the current Ambit. There is conflicting data about it but it seems the S version will only have a 50 Meter water resistance rating compared to a 100 Meter rating for the regular Ambit.The S version will only have half the battery life of the regular Ambit coming in at 8 hours when using a 1 sec fix rate on the GPS and 25 hours when using 60 seconds fix rate and 15 days when used as a watch. The S version will come in at $450 retail price which is $100 less than the regular Ambit 2 and be available in red, lime and silver colors. The regular Ambit 2 is very similar to the current Ambit but there will be a Sapphire glass version with a silver steel bezel ring that is $100 more expensive coming in at $650. The silver version will keep its aluminium bezel ring but still somehow be 4 grams heavier than the current Ambit it will be 82 grams compared to 78 for Ambit 1. I do not know where Suunto have put those extra grams. The black version will be upgraded to a steel bezel ring and weigh in at 89 grams which is 11 grams heavier than the current Ambit, 7 of those extra grams comes from the steel vs the aluminium bezel ring in the current Ambit. The Sapphire version will come in at 92 grams due to the heavier crystal. Notable difference between the Ambit 1 black and Ambit 2 black is that the bezel ring will no longer have a sharp edge, it will be leveled out and the text on the bezel ring for the button functions will move to the inner faceplate ring, the faceplate ring will no longer have compass directional pointers. The buttons will be a little flatter and completely smooth compared to the slightly pointy buttons with a swirl pattern on the ends on the current Ambit 1 black. Functions wise the new Ambit will have support for swimming (swim strokes, time and distance etc) and cycling sports through new and updated Ant+ device profile (Power meter support). There will be significant improvement to the app support and you can have up to 50 Movescount pre configured apps inside the watch, the apps will be more advanced with a more advanced math using the if/then logic and the apps will be able to communicate with sound and light, the GPS the chronograph and the barometer for weather and altitude data(speaking of altimeter there will be a new FusedAlti profile that enables the watch to combine data from both the barometer and the GPS to give more accurate altitude readings). It seems that the compass and accelerometer will still not be available to play with for app makers which is a disappointment. Pre installed apps in the watch will be storm alarm, tide data and sunset/sunrise times based on your current GPS position. The Ambit 2 will also come with a proper timer and interval timer it seems. I hope that most if not all of these new functions will be made available through a Firmware update to the current Ambit 1. But perhaps I am hoping to much!


----------



## Faulkner

pjc3 said:


> This is my solution


Cool thanks! It seems a nice one indeed


----------



## anto1980

pjc3 said:


> View attachment 1048453
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not mine.
> 
> At least we know it is now for Outdoor Athletes ;-)


More pics and specs!!!!!


----------



## cue003

You guys think the sapphire crystal is worth $100 more than the regular? It would have awesome if they would make the sports version cheaper and put sapphire in the full blown models and left the price the same or offer an option at ordering time for black with sapphire crystal. 

I see you can preorder and pay for the new ambit2 on rei site.


----------



## byasini

pjc3 said:


> View attachment 1048453
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not mine.
> 
> At least we know it is now for Outdoor Athletes ;-)


wow great!!!
Even the package isn't changed.
My opinion: It's the same Ambit1 with a little more memory. nothing changes but the face.
Many companies do the same.
I remember Citroen C5 and the shape lift. 
Citroen was advertising on the new car as a new system but when it cames out It was the same system with a new face.


----------



## Skijeti

pjc3 said:


> View attachment 1048453
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not mine.
> 
> At least we know it is now for Outdoor Athletes ;-)


I want my 'old' Ambit to be for Outdoor Athletes also : )


----------



## Mystro

Maybe,.... Sapphire crystal is very tough. That said, I never scratched any of my mineral glass on any of my other Suunto's.



cue003 said:


> *You guys think the sapphire crystal is worth $100 more than the regular? It* would have awesome if they would make the sports version cheaper and put sapphire in the full blown models and left the price the same or offer an option at ordering time for black with sapphire crystal.
> 
> I see you can preorder and pay for the new ambit2 on rei site.


----------



## jfinca

Yes, I'd be fairly annoyed/grievance to put it as mildly, and as diluted as possible just to keep the forum clean. My distaste for the feeling of abandonment flares up from time to time when I am reminded of this point. I am still hopeful that this will not be the case over time and trying to remain optimistic.


----------



## Guest

Mystro said:


> Sapphire crystal is very tough.


correct me if I'm wrong but also if shappire is tagged as 9 out of 10 on the mosh scale, strength depends on the thickness (mm)


----------



## Mystro

Tough as in scratch resistant. Too many factors go into a strait on hit to the face directly. Some shatter and some hold up without a mark. With Suuno's warranty, I don't think it matters in that case.



ihoannes said:


> correct me if I'm wrong but also if shappire is tagged as 9 out of 10 on the mosh scale, strength depends on the thickness (mm)


----------



## cue003

Fingers crossed for some un-announced goodness as well. Maybe bluetooth support or something like that such as what the fenix has to communicate with its iphone app (not sure how well or how practical this is).


----------



## Joakim Agren

pjc3 said:


> View attachment 1048453
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not mine.
> 
> At least we know it is now for Outdoor Athletes ;-)


Very nice looking!:-! But I noticed that the faceplate ring on the picture on the box is too wide compared to the real product. Did anyone else notice that?:-d

Here is another picture:









Nice looker that is! The person wearing it claims one of the advantages with the extra weight on that new Ambit is that it is easier to keep it on top of long sleeves.



sid700 said:


> Some dude wrote thad on FB


That dude would be me!:-d

The updated release date is now end of May. Suunto has finally acknowledged the existence of this Ambit 2 and will announce it by the end of this month!:-!


----------



## twelveone

I emailed a couple of retailers in the UK about the ambit2. Both said they would be stocking it, one in June, the other wasn't sure of availability. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmseteam

Joakim Agren said:


> Very nice looking!:-! But I noticed that the faceplate ring on the picture on the box is too wide compared to the real product. Did anyone else notice that?:-d
> 
> Here is another picture:
> 
> View attachment 1048826
> 
> 
> Nice looker that is! The person wearing it claims one of the advantages with the extra weight on that new Ambit is that it is easier to keep it on top of long sleeves.
> 
> That dude would be me!:-d
> 
> The updated release date is now end of May. Suunto has finally acknowledged the existence of this Ambit 2 and will announce it by the end of this month!:-!


 Well, could that "person wearing it" be so polite and at last tell us the hardware version of that?


----------



## cue003

I wonder if you can powdercoat the sapphire bezel black and then put the 4 marker points on there in orange or something. That would be sweet.


----------



## Joakim Agren

cue003 said:


> I wonder if you can powdercoat the sapphire bezel black and then put the 4 marker points on there in orange or something. That would be sweet.


Should be possible I think since apparently the bezel ring is stainless steel!


----------



## roots_n_rocks

Joakim Agren said:


> Very nice looking!:-! But I noticed that the faceplate ring on the picture on the box is too wide compared to the real product. Did anyone else notice that?:-d
> 
> Here is another picture:
> 
> View attachment 1048826
> 
> 
> Nice looker that is! The person wearing it claims one of the advantages with the extra weight on that new Ambit is that it is easier to keep it on top of long sleeves.
> 
> That dude would be me!:-d
> 
> The updated release date is now end of May. Suunto has finally acknowledged the existence of this Ambit 2 and will announce it by the end of this month!:-!


.... Ambit, can you tell me what shoe that guy is wearing ?


----------



## ultraBadger

New Balance Minimus Road


roots_n_rocks said:


> .... Ambit, can you tell me what shoe that guy is wearing ?


----------



## Joakim Agren

roots_n_rocks said:


> .... Ambit, can you tell me what shoe that guy is wearing ?


It is a pair or New Balance MR00 it seems!


----------



## roots_n_rocks

Joakim Agren said:


> It is a pair or New Balance MR00 it seems!


Oh, now i understand why it looked familiar to me. You see, i sometimes run with MT00.


----------



## martowl

roots_n_rocks said:


> Oh, now i understand why it looked familiar to me. You see, i sometimes run with MT00.


Then....is that your Ambit2 Sapphire roots_n_rocks.....Dam# those pesky NDAs


----------



## Cyberbob13

[


----------



## dezz

So after last six months of mixed experience with Ambit I gave up and bought Fenix. Apparently there is allot of people going this route, you can find them in Fenix thread. 

After over a week of use of Fenix my observations:

*Ambit:
*
+ Super nice looking running/sports watch with very basic GPS functionality.
+ Great GPS fix times.
+ If they add import option and just few minor corrections to route setting in movescount it is absolutely beautiful and usable (miss this the most in Fenix)
+ It looks really nice. 
+ Inverted display choice is great

- GPS is limited to only tracking and is not utilize in any other way like timezones, sunrise/set, elevation, destination alarm, many many other...
- As a running/sports watch it is grossly overprice as you get all or more functionality in any 200-300$ GPS running watch out there.
- As a EDC watch it is inferior to any 50-100$ Casio/Timex
 - One alarm without choice of weekdays/weekend so no sleeping late during weekend. Makes it useless.
- No countdown timer
- No back autobacklight to come on when watch is tilted (and it has accelerometer!!!) 
- No hourly alarm
- Strap feels nice but it very uncomfortable. Can't use on jacket/gloves. Can't really change to anything not provided by suunto and not like you have many choices from them. 
- If they add import option and just few minor corrections to route setting in movescount it is absolutely beautiful (miss this the most in Fenix)
- As nice as visual part of the watch is the design form the practical point is poor at best. 
 - Buttons feel nice but easily mispressed requiring locking the device or at the end of the day you find out you were paused the whole workout.
 - There is no click in buttons so operating in gloves is not as responsive. 
 - The antenna on inside of the wrist and the shape of Ambit makes it sit at an angle facing away from you. Makes you have to twist your wrist just a little more to see clearly. In winter conditions, gloves etc. it is very annoying.
 - As beautiful as the screen is it is prone to ghosting and fading. In cold/hot conditions it gets much worse, almost unreadable.
 - Material used in bezel is cheap soft metal (alu?) and is scratched in no time. No wonder they are changing that in Ambit2
- The navigating through menus is a maze. For a watch that has no setting in the watch (you do everything on movescount) it a mess. Takes 6 click to initiate GPS and start recording. 
- Almost all settings can be adjusted only from online account. So if you're on a trip with internet..
- The speed tracking and elevation is ok in general but with weird spikes/fluctuations for no reason. With no possibility of correcting data in movescount the average results are useless. 
- No readable battery indicator 
- ANT HR strap is proprietary and does not work with other devices

*Fenix:*

+ Is actually "GPS for explorers" with proper utilization of GPS (could always add more)
+ Maps in mapview
+ Breadcrumbs
+ Point and go (Sight 'n go)
+ No need for PC or internet to setup everything
+ Many many useful features 
+ Normal strap that can be exchanged to any kind you like, need, prefer..
+ Nice large clickable buttons that you know you pressed (even with gloves) and almost no need for locking
+ GPS calibrated elevation and vertical speed
+ batt indicator

- Does not look as nice as Ambit. (Not ugly. Just not as nice)
- Orange button
- Screen is weird and screen real estate is wasted. Could have inverted option like Ambit (but *much better in terms of readability* and no ghosting, fading)
- The GPS fix times are long. (*With last update 3.20 the GPS notification bug is fixed.* The fix time is far from perfect but much better than before) 
- No hourly alarm
- The pc software is a mess. Basecamp, Mapinstall, Mapsourse, Garmin Communicator Plugin, pluging, updater garminconnect, something else, and few other... 
- No Android app (iphone user would go with Ambit so this choice of mobile operating system is very strange)
- No profile editor or setup outside the unit. Would be nice to be able to setup on PC and transfer to the unit like with Ambit. (Still better of two evils)


To be continued...


----------



## roots_n_rocks

I agree with most of the + and - of ambit.

But you know, if Suunto will finaly do a huge "F****YOU customers" with Ambit2 release, meaning that ambit 1 will not get most of the new features,
i will certainly do a huge "F****YOU Suunto", which means that they will lose me and a few other potential customers that i will advice against suunto.


----------



## Cyberbob13

@dezz: From your perspective all + and - of the Ambit may be correct. However, I have to emphazise that + and - may be very important for one user and not at all important for another. Moreover, I have the impression that your lists are biased by your (actual) preference for the Fenix. Many of the known bugs the Fenix has are not listed, not even mentioning that the first batch of Fenix watches even was not water resistant.

I hope you will be happy with your Fenix but don't try to create a picture which does not take into account both products equivalently.

Christian


----------



## mnaranjo

Do you know when the mistery will be uneveiled?

will we have the new update soon?


----------



## suecoloco

mnaranjo said:


> Do you know when the mistery will be uneveiled?
> 
> will we have the new update soon?


I think we will have an announcement in 6 days together with the new Appzone. Highly tuned athletes posted this and I assume that it is the Ambit 2:


----------



## martowl

dezz said:


> So after last six months of mixed experience with Ambit I gave up and bought Fenix. Apparently there is allot of people going this route, you can find them in Fenix thread.
> 
> 
> After over a week of use of Fenix my observations:
> 
> 
> 
> - Suunto doing huge "F****YOU customers" with Ambit2 release.
> 
> To be continued...


A reasonable summary but... Garmin has typically done what you think Suunto is doing. The fenix is the first watch they have ever upgraded with new functionality. The 110 had no footpod support, and folks howled about it...answer come out with 210, the 110 was NEVER upgraded. The 400 series had courses and a breadcrumb trail, enter the 610, remove courses functionality and was NEVER upgraded again many howled about this including me, I had bought a 610 assuming it would have all of the features of the 410 and it did not. I returned by 610. The 310XT updates by Garmin were stated to include left/right power analysis and some Training Peaks functionality...they decided to cancel and ONLY included this with the 910XT. Garmin far more than Suunto is one that will build a watch, determine customer interest and do market analysis then when major updates come it is a new device. Don't be surprised if some of the features you want on the fenix appear on a new watch soon!

I am not stating whose is better, I have already said some prefer Garmin over Suunto and I have no problem with that. I am fairly happy with my Ambit1 and I doubt that the Ambit2 features can be run successfully in the Ambit1, otherwise I believe they would update, it would have been far less expensive than re-designing the Ambit. The Ambit1 does everything Suunto said it would, I wish the interval timers were better and there are other issues I have with it...I found out in the Grand Canyon this weekend that the GPS does have issues in narrow canyons when you next to mile high cliffs, my GPS track is not so good and I wish it was better. The amazing thing is the accelerometer made the distance perfect, it corrected for the GPS issues. It would be interesting to see how the fenix would have performed. I prefer to have the distance from fusedSpeed than a crappy GPS-based distance which would have been way off.

Sorry to hear some of you think Suunto is screwing you over, I don't and I am not necessarily defending what they are doing but....my Ambit1 functionality will not decline in any way and I bet it will improve with the Movescount update as I suspect the Ambit1 will get an update too. Will I get an Ambit2? Maybe, I would like to have the bike power options, it depends on things like interval timers, etc. If I do, I am sure I can find a good home for the Ambit1.

Will I get a fenix...no, my experience with Garmin devices is not good and the fenix does not and will never have the training functions I want.


----------



## eeun

martowl said:


> The Ambit1 does everything Suunto said it would


I think the biggest gripe most have is that Suunto led people to believe that the original Ambit would be improved by future updates to fw and they actively encouraged us all to submit our requirements. To then see Suunto offer those improvements but only if you buy a new Ambit2 is a bitter pill for some to swallow. Like you I'm pretty happy with the Ambut though less so with Movescount and Suunto Support. If we get multi apps and one or two other improvements and the inconsistencies in data are sorted I'll be pretty happy - I use the ambit for training/activities 5 days a week though I have now stopped using my T6D altogether because of the data inconsistency with both Ambit and Movescount (don't get me started) - I guess I have mellowed initial anger.

I also use a Garmin Edge 810 whch complements the Ambit well and between the two devices I must say I am pretty stoked!


----------



## ifarlow

eeun said:


> To then see Suunto offer those improvements but only if you buy a new Ambit2 is a bitter pill for some to swallow.


You know --for a fact-- that Suunto will not be updating the original Ambit to include as many of these new features as the watch can reasonably handle?


----------



## pjc3

ifarlow said:


> You know --for a fact-- that Suunto will not be updating the original Ambit to include as many of these new features as the watch can reasonably handle?


Well, we will find out in 6 days (perhaps). My speculation is that Ambit1 is lacking in memory and hence the need for Ambit2. This leads me to believe not all proposed functions will be backward compatible. This leads me to believe they will be happy with the current firmware of Ambit1 and no further updates will be happening while they develop Ambit2. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## martowl

pjc3 said:


> Well, we will find out in 6 days (perhaps). My speculation is that Ambit1 is lacking in memory and hence the need for Ambit2. This leads me to believe not all proposed functions will be backward compatible. This leads me to believe they will be happy with the current firmware of Ambit1 and no further updates will be happening while they develop Ambit2. I hope I am wrong.


I agree, I think the Ambit2 has hardware improvements that the Ambit does not have but seriously, unless you need/want the extras the Ambit will be no less functional than it is now...if the features that are lacking are important purchase one, if not, why bother? I will be surprised if apps won't work on the ambit so sunrise/sunset storm alarm, etc should probably work but may be limited as one app per exercise


----------



## eeun

ifarlow said:


> You know --for a fact-- that Suunto will not be updating the original Ambit to include as many of these new features as the watch can reasonably handle?


No I don't but then I didn't suggest anything other than state the facts. Suunto have led us Ambit users a merry dance with talk of updates and new feature requests. People are angry because like me they think we will get little if any benefit from new firmware. There may not even be any. In several emails I have had from Support they have referred to improvements coming but more recently those seem to suggest they will be Movescount orientated not firmware. We will just have to wait and see. My current biggest issue is a rapidly failing battery and a lack of interest from Support despite the unit being less than 11 months old.


----------



## or_watching

pjc3 said:


> View attachment 1048453
> 
> 
> At least we know it is now for Outdoor Athletes ;-)


How did I miss this critical Marketing language update???
My grievance has been greatly soothed!!!

Never mind what the product actually does... what REALLY matters is what I think about what Suunto thinks I think.


----------



## suecoloco

eeun said:


> No I don't but then I didn't suggest anything other than state the facts. Suunto have led us Ambit users a merry dance with talk of updates and new feature requests. People are angry because like me they think we will get little if any benefit from new firmware. There may not even be any. In several emails I have had from Support they have referred to improvements coming but more recently those seem to suggest they will be Movescount orientated not firmware. We will just have to wait and see. My current biggest issue is a rapidly failing battery and a lack of interest from Support despite the unit being less than 11 months old.


Exactly the problem, I think the Ambit 1 is overpriced for the functions you get and I only bought it with the promise of future software improvements (it is still overpriced since the improvements has not been that good). I do not now the hardware but it should be, more or less, equal to Garmin fr 910xt since they were released the same year. And if fr 910xt can do most of the new functions with that hardware it should be possible with the Ambit 1. If not, I would really like to now the exact difference in hardware between Ambit 1 and 2.....


----------



## icuriosity

dezz said:


> So after last six months of mixed experience with Ambit I gave up and bought Fenix. Apparently there is allot of people going this route, you can find them in Fenix thread.
> 
> 
> After over a week of use of Fenix my observations:
> 
> 
> Ambit:
> + Super nice looking running/sports watch with very basic GPS functionality.
> + Great GPS fix times.
> 
> + If they add import option and just few minor corrections to route setting in movescount it is absolutely beautiful and usable (miss this the most in Fenix)
> 
> + It looks really nice.
> 
> +Inverted display choice is great
> 
> 
> - Suunto doing huge "F****YOU customers" with Ambit2 release.
> - GPS is limited to only tracking and is not utilize in any other way like timezones, sunrise/set, elevation, destination alarm, many many other...
> - As a running/sports watch it is grossly overprice as you get all or more functionality in any 200-300$ GPS running watch out there.
> - As a EDC watch it is inferior to any 50-100$ Casio/Timex
> - one alarm without choice of weekdays/weekend so no sleeping late during weekend. Makes it useless.
> - no countdown timer
> - no back autobacklight to come on when watch is tilted (and it has accelerometer!!!)
> - no hourly alarm
> 
> 
> - Strap feels nice but it very uncomfortable. Can't use on jacket/gloves. Can't really change to anything not provided by suunto and not like you have many choices from them.
> - If they add import option and just few minor corrections to route setting in movescount it is absolutely beautiful (miss this the most in Fenix)
> - As nice as visual part of the watch is the design form the practical point is poor at best.
> - buttons feel nice but easily mispressed requiring locking the device or at the end of the day you find out you were paused the whole workout.
> - There is no click in buttons so operating in gloves is not as responsive.
> - the antenna on inside of the wrist and the shape of Ambit makes it sit at an angle facing away from you. Makes you have to twist your wrist just a little more to see clearly. In winter conditions, gloves etc. it is very annoying.
> - As beautiful as the screen is it is prone to ghosting and fading. In cold conditions it gets much worse, almost unreadable.
> - Material used in bezel is cheap soft metal (alu?) and is scratched in no time. No wonder they are changing that in Ambit2
> - The navigating through menus is a maze. For a watch that has no setting in the watch (you do everything on movescount) it a mess. Takes 6 click to initiate GPS and start recording.
> - Almost all settings can be adjusted only from online account. So if your on your trip and no internet..
> - The speed tracking and elevation is ok in general but with weird spikes/fluctuations for no reason. With no possibility of correcting data in movescount the average results are useless.
> - no readable battery indicator
> - Suunto doing huge "F****YOU customers" with Ambit2 release.
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Is actually "GPS for explorers" with proper utilization of GPS (could always add more)
> + Maps in mapview
> + Breadcrumbs
> + Point and go (Sight 'n go)
> + No need for PC or internet to setup everything
> + Many many useful features
> + Normal strap that can be exchanged to any kind you like, need, prefer..
> + Nice large clickable buttons that you know you pressed (even with gloves) and almost no need for locking
> + GPS calibrated elevation and vertical speed
> + batt indicator
> 
> 
> - Does not look as nice as Ambit. ( Not ugly. Just not as nice)
> - Orange button
> - Screen is weird and screen real estate is wasted. Could have inverted option like Ambit (but much better in terms of readability and no ghosting, fading)
> 
> - The GPS fix times are long. ( Could be the search for satellites freeze bug in 3.16 beta firmware. When it still indicates as 'searching' even after the fix)
> - No hourly alarm
> - The pc software is a mess. Basecamp, Mapinstall, Mapsourse, Garmin Communicator Plugin, pluging, updater garminconnect, something else, and few other...
> - No Android app (iphone user would go with Ambit so this choice of mobile operating system is very strange)
> - No profile editor or setup outside the unit. Would be nice to be able to setup on PC and transfer to the unit like with Ambit. (Still better of two evils)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be continued...




Thanks, dezz for speaking out. I too share the same view.
Just cautious though that when visiting a china town (forum), don't say that you don't like noodles


----------



## tkao2025

pjc3 said:


> Well, we will find out in 6 days (perhaps). My speculation is that Ambit1 is lacking in memory and hence the need for Ambit2. This leads me to believe not all proposed functions will be backward compatible. This leads me to believe they will be happy with the current firmware of Ambit1 and no further updates will be happening while they develop Ambit2. I hope I am wrong.


I hope you are wrong as well  I don't need a huge firmware update, but I think for me, any firmware update no matter how small still would say that Suunto did not forget about us early adopters. I'm just looking for some features that my core had like sunset/sunrise, trend line, and countdown timer.


----------



## dezz

icuriosity said:


> Thanks, dezz for speaking out. I too share the same view.
> Just cautious though that when visiting a china town (forum), don't say that you don't like noodles


Can't care less about the fanboys and their opinions.

The reason I wrote the comparison is for people considering, like I did, between Ambit and Fenix.

I have no preference/bias when it comes to the brand and the whole loyalty to a certain company is just plain retarded. Suunto can be a great company (customer care and so on) making hundreds of great products. But all of it doesn't make this particular watch and decisions made any better. Garmin is well known for their ****ty updates and they lost lots in Fenix sales when people just didn't buy it for their history. I see many people in Fenix forums who went with Ambit, were disappointed, bought Fenix and are happy with it. Haven't met any person who went the other way around.

Notice that all the people 'super happy and in love' with Ambit only heard of other watches but never actually used them. Most who actually try are happy with the move.
So far I experienced no well known bugs so far. No resets. no hangs, timekeeping is fine (GPS sync is way better than in Ambit), accuracy so far is same/similar/identical.

I would love to find out what is the deal with profiles and why Ambit is superior in that department? It has same sensors and same info is recorded. Some will find FuseSpeed as an advantage, some will figure it makes more sense to have GPS calibrated elevation/speed/distance... But what counts are accurate final numbers at movescount/connect and I still can't figure what benefits Ambit provides?


----------



## icuriosity

dezz said:


> Can't care less about the fanboys and their opinions.
> 
> The reason I wrote the comparison is for people considering, like I did, between Ambit and Fenix.
> ...
> Notice that all the people 'super happy and in love' with Ambit only heard of other watches but never actually used them. Most who actually try are happy with the move.
> So far I experienced no well known bugs so far. No resets. no hangs, timekeeping is fine (GPS sync is way better than in Ambit), accuracy so far is same/similar/identical.
> ...


+1
Also for the record, with Fenix, I countless swam in the sea, snorkel, kayak, windsurf, swim in the pool, washed my car ... Never has any problem.

My Ambit (yes! I also have Ambit), on the other hands, is having discoloring on the display issues when it is warm  I.e on hot summer day, and I looked like mentally-ill monkey when tried to used the countdown function. ... Perhaps, I was doing it wrong.


----------



## ifarlow

It's unreal how many people think the grass is greener on the other side. It's quite funny, actually. Hey, I'm all for people picking the product that suits their needs best (whether Suunto or Garmin), but to think that Garmin is somehow a better company making better products than Suunto is absurd. Both companies make decent products with flaws (although with slightly different target audiences), both companies drop the ball when it comes to future-proofing their products and/or support, and both companies have jaded customers that think the other side is better because the company on their side is somehow screwing them over because they would dare release a new product and/or no new firmware for existing products. Feel free to read the Garmin forums and take note that the *****ing there is exactly the same as the *****ing here.

This thread has turned into some sort of strange AA meeting for people that take it personally that Suunto might release new hardware and might not release new firmware for existing products. Of course, the fact that no official position has been stated on firmware updates for the original Ambit doesn't matter to so many people moaning in this thread. They're just going to run with the _assumption_ that their original Ambit is somehow dead in the water (which, in and of itself, is absolutely absurd).

Please enjoy your Garmin devices and remember... when you start to run into problems with those devices (and you will), the grass is the exact same color on the Suunto side of the fence as it is on the Garmin side of the fence.


----------



## byasini

tkao2025 said:


> I hope you are wrong as well  I don't need a huge firmware update, but I think for me, any firmware update no matter how small still would say that Suunto did not forget about us early adopters. I'm just looking for some features that my core had like sunset/sunrise, trend line, and countdown timer.


Yeah thats true. I don't want my Ambit to make me a cup of tea!!!
I only want to have a better x10 as Ambit sound to be better. 
I may buy a core and an x10 instead of Ambit for hiking if I know suunto would not add some future like sunset. 
By the way I think suunto has a huge suprise for current ambit user. 
As in facebook many people talked about the firmware 2.5 & 3. 
As ambit2 will have version 3 , I think version 2.5 is dsigned for either Ambit1 or Ambit2 s and I really hope to have it for Ambit1.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrailRnR

ifarlow said:


> It's unreal how many people think the grass is greener on the other side....


+1

As a Garmin and Suunto owner I would add to buy a device that best serves your needs at the time of purchase. To do otherwise is like picking a spouse based on your expectations that you can change them. Based on my needs the Ambit fills the bill. My only expectation at time of purchase for my Garmins and Suunto is that they provide bug fixes to software issues that are part of any new device rollout (which they did).

Doing your homework and making your decision based on your needs will prevent buyers remorse.

With that said, I will be thrilled if Suunto adds more functionality to my Ambit with a software update. If not, then I am still happy with my current device.

-


----------



## suecoloco

byasini said:


> Yeah thats true. I don't want my Ambit to make me a cup of tea!!!
> I only want to have a better x10 as Ambit sound to be better.
> I may buy a core and an x10 instead of Ambit for hiking if I know suunto would not add some future like sunset.
> By the way I think suunto has a huge suprise for current ambit user.
> As in facebook many people talked about the firmware 2.5 & 3.
> As ambit2 will have version 3 , I think version 2.5 is dsigned for either Ambit1 or Ambit2 s and I really hope to have it for Ambit1.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I think you might be right, for 2.5 there are no apparent changes in the settings page for ambit in movescount partner page but for 3.0 you have storm alarm, training program (movescount), several bike sensors, automatic bike power calculation and also multisport option. I am guessing that the 2.5 is for Ambit 1 in order to use it with the new appzone, maybe there are some improvements but I would not count on many new features.


----------



## martowl

dezz said:


> Can't care less about the fanboys and their opinions.
> 
> The reason I wrote the comparison is for people considering, like I did, between Ambit and Fenix.
> 
> I have no preference/bias when it comes to the brand and the whole loyalty to a certain company is just plain retarded. Suunto can be a great company (customer care and so on) making hundreds of great products. But all of it doesn't make this particular watch and decisions made any better. Garmin is well known for their ****ty updates and they lost lots in Fenix sales when people just didn't buy it for their history. I see many people in Fenix forums who went with Ambit, were disappointed, bought Fenix and are happy with it. Haven't met any person who went the other way around.
> 
> Notice that all the people 'super happy and in love' with Ambit only heard of other watches but never actually used them. Most who actually try are happy with the move.
> So far I experienced no well known bugs so far. No resets. no hangs, timekeeping is fine (GPS sync is way better than in Ambit), accuracy so far is same/similar/identical.
> 
> I would love to find out what is the deal with profiles and why Ambit is superior in that department? It has same sensors and same info is recorded. Some will find FuseSpeed as an advantage, some will figure it makes more sense to have GPS calibrated elevation/speed/distance... But what counts are accurate final numbers at movescount/connect and I still can't figure what benefits Ambit provides?


Agree with you and not a fanboy...said many times which you seem not to mention...TRAINING FUNCTIONS are non-existent on the fenix IMO. That was my main reason for the Ambit.

**I did find the fusedSpeed made a huge difference in my Grand Canyon RtoRtoR last Sat where the canyon walls prevented a good gps fix, my GPS track is not great in places. I would have loved to see the fenix on the same wrist with this and see if it did better with the GPS track. My move is here.

So training info and fusedSpeed are definite advantages for me in Ambit vs. fenix


----------



## anto1980

With the next update, will Ambit have the Autopause gps???


----------



## Joakim Agren

byasini said:


> Yeah thats true. I don't want my Ambit to make me a cup of tea!!!
> I only want to have a better x10 as Ambit sound to be better.
> I may buy a core and an x10 instead of Ambit for hiking if I know suunto would not add some future like sunset.
> By the way I think suunto has a huge suprise for current ambit user.
> As in facebook many people talked about the firmware 2.5 & 3.
> As ambit2 will have version 3 , I think version 2.5 is dsigned for either Ambit1 or Ambit2 s and I really hope to have it for Ambit1.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I just visited Suuntos Facebook page and I can see no discussion about FW 2.5 or 3.0?


----------



## Skijeti

What happened with official Suunto Ambit facebook page, i can't find it, last time i checked (probably about 25+ days) it was there?


----------



## byasini

> Originally Posted by byasini
> Yeah thats true. I don't want my Ambit to make me a cup of tea!!!
> I only want to have a better x10 as Ambit sound to be better.
> I may buy a core and an x10 instead of Ambit for hiking if I know suunto would not add some future like sunset.
> By the way I think suunto has a huge suprise for current ambit user.
> As in facebook many people talked about the firmware 2.5 & 3.
> As ambit2 will have version 3 , I think version 2.5 is dsigned for either Ambit1 or Ambit2 s and I really hope to have it for Ambit1.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I just visited Suuntos Facebook page and I can see no discussion about FW 2.5 or 3.0?
Click to expand...

As skijeti said it was there when this thread was opened. About a month ago.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowesmana

dezz said:


> - The navigating through menus is a maze. For a watch that has no setting in the watch (you do everything on movescount) it a mess. Takes 6 click to initiate GPS and start recording.


Puzzled how you get to 6 unless you include 3 to select your activity. At least it's 4 for the default activity and then add one up to (activity list size - 1) / 2


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Skijeti said:


> What happened with official Suunto Ambit facebook page, i can't find it, last time i checked (probably about 25+ days) it was there?


There never was an *official *Suunto Ambit page. There was a Suunto Ambit facebook page (which does seem to have been taken down) that someone created when the Ambit came out. The official pages are Suunto - Est. 1936 and Movescount - Powered by Suunto (and Suunto Diving, I think)...


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

bowesmana said:


> Puzzled how you get to 6 unless you include 3 to select your activity. At least it's 4 for the default activity and then add one up to (activity list size - 1) / 2


Just the thing, isn't it? It's understandable people might like to be able to adjust everything on the watch, not just via PC / Movescount - but even now, there are complaints about too many button presses, people who don't find certain features... I still think it's all pretty well done, my dad still has big problems with it...


----------



## suecoloco

Joakim Agren said:


> I just visited Suuntos Facebook page and I can see no discussion about FW 2.5 or 3.0?


There is no oficial statement from suunto about the firmware updates or Ambit 2, I gues it is some marketing strategy to creata a lot of buzz and releasing some pictures/info through other channels. Regarding the FW I just compared them on Movescount parters website so it is nothing final


----------



## Skijeti

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> There never was an *official *Suunto Ambit page. There was a Suunto Ambit facebook page (which does seem to have been taken down) that someone created when the Ambit came out. The official pages are Suunto - Est. 1936 and Movescount - Powered by Suunto (and Suunto Diving, I think)...


Thx for clarification, i thought it was official page, shame it's not active anymore.


----------



## byasini

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> There never was an *official *Suunto Ambit page. There was a Suunto Ambit facebook page (which does seem to have been taken down) that someone created when the Ambit came out. The official pages are Suunto - Est. 1936 and Movescount - Powered by Suunto (and Suunto Diving, I think)...


I contacted suunto on Ambit2 at the begginig of the rumots and here is what they told me:

We would like to apologize for the delay of our answer. We are always working on exciting new additions to our line-up of outdoor watches. But nothing has officially been announced. Suunto.com and our Facebook pages (http://www.facebook.com/#!/SuuntoMovescount?fref=ts) are the places to watch for new product launches - as soon as anything is announced, information will be updated there. If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us back..

I checked the conversation on that facebook page. 
I think that is the official suunto facebook webpage.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowesmana

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Just the thing, isn't it? It's understandable people might like to be able to adjust everything on the watch, not just via PC / Movescount - but even now, there are complaints about too many button presses, people who don't find certain features... I still think it's all pretty well done, my dad still has big problems with it...


There are always complaints, some more vocal than others. I would like in watch and PC configuration. I probably have never needed it, but I feel more comfortable not having to rely on Movescount to do everything. If that goes ...

Re button presses: I asked Suunto for a "home alititude" option as that's the most frustrating thing for me to have to remember to set my altitide before I leave the house for a run.


----------



## pjc3

bowesmana said:


> I would like in watch and PC configuration. I probably have never needed it, but I feel more comfortable not having to rely on Movescount to do everything.


There has been heaps of people conplaining that you need Movescount to adjust anything. Sure, for exercise mode set-up (because it is extremely configurable which is great!) but here is a list of in watch configuration (from manual):


> You can access the following options:
> 
> PERSONAL settings
> ● Weight
> ● Max HR
> 
> NAVIGATION
> ● POIs (Points of interest)
> ● Routes
> 
> GENERAL settings Formats
> ● Unit system:
> ○ Metric
> ○ Imperial
> ○ Advanced: Allows you to customize a mix of imperial and metric settings
> according to your own liking in Movescount.
> ● Position format:
> ○ WGS84 Hd.d°
> ○ WGS84 Hd°m.m'
> ○ WGS84 Hd°m's.s
> ○ UTM
> ○ MGRS
> ○ British (BNG)
> ○ Finnish (ETRS-TM35FIN)
> ○ Finnish (KKJ)
> ○ Irish (IG)
> ○ Swedish (RT90)
> ○ Swiss (CH1903)
> ○ UTM NAD27 Alaska
> ○ UTM NAD27 Conus
> ○ UTM NAD83
> ● Time format: 12 h or 24 h
> ● Date format: dd.mm.yy, mm/dd/yy
> 
> Time/date
> ● GPS timekeeping: on or off
> ● Dual time: hours and minutes
> ● Alarm: on/off, hours and minutes
> ● Time: hours and minutes
> ● Date: year, month, day
> 
> Tones/display
> ● Invert display: inverts the display
> ● Tones:
> ○ All on: button tones and system tones are activated
> ○ Buttons Off: only system tones are activated
> ○ All off: all tones are off
> _NOTE: The alarm will sound even when all tones are off. _
> 
> ● Backlight
> Mode:
> ○ Normal: The backlight is switched on for a few seconds when you press [Light Lock] and when the alarm sounds.
> ○ Off: The backlight is not switched on by pressing a button or when the alarm sounds.
> ○ Night: The backlight is switched on for a few seconds when you press any button and when the alarm sounds. Using the Night mode significantly reduces battery duration.
> ○ Toggle: The backlight is switched on when you press [Light Lock]. It stays on until you press [Light Lock] again.
> Brightness: Adjust backlight brightness (in percentages).
> 
> ● Display contrast: Adjust the display contrast (in percentages). Compass
> ● Calibration: Start compass calibration.
> ● Declination: Set the compass declination value.
> 
> Map
> ● Orientation
> ○ Heading up: Displays the zoomed-in map with the heading pointing up.
> ○ North up: Displays the zoomed-in map with the north pointing up.
> 
> ALTI-BARO settings
> ● Profile: altimeter, barometer, automatic
> ● Reference: altitude, sea level
> 
> PAIR settings
> ● Bike POD: Pair a Bike POD.
> ● HR belt: Pair a HR belt.
> ● Cadence POD: Pair a Cadence POD.


----------



## dezz

pjc3 said:


> There has been heaps of people conplaining that you need Movescount to adjust anything. Sure, for exercise mode set-up (because it is extremely configurable which is great!) but here is a list of in watch configuration (from manual):


Yes, the list is quite unimpressive, not sure what was the point..?

Many (most?) relevant setting that would require adjustment 'in the wild' are the ones you just disregarded. Most from the list are actually the ones that you set up once and don't need to touch for very long time. Casio 5600 has very similar one in length..

Menu choices are not the same as options - all those empty circles (2/3 of the list) don't really count as a setting. On your PC you have a choice of millions of colors for desktop background. It doesn't mean there are million of settings, or does it???

The flexibility and adjustability of Ambit in movescount is very impressive. The implementation of setting in movescount is beautiful. The choices and implementation of on-board settings are very poor.
Its not just a personal issue of mine. You will find similar comments in very review out there.

In general those of you who are happy with your device why do you take it so personally when the flaws are pointed out? Why twist every sentence just to prove how awesome it is? No countdown - who needs countdown when you have calorie count? No alarms - me no need alarm, I never stop running.

And of the whole list you found that one in particular to rub it in? You're adorable 

Have a great weekend, record lots of miles, don't get lost and be safe you guys.


----------



## twelveone

Looks like Monday is definitely the day we can all start rejoicing/cursing 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/327757059837816832
@Suunto_Fitness Monday..........we have an announcement...........explorers, athletes, multisport enthusiasts, 5000 Apps.........

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eeun

twelveone said:


> Looks like Monday is definitely the day we can all start rejoicing/cursing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/327757059837816832
> @Suunto_Fitness Monday..........we have an announcement...........explorers, athletes, multisport enthusiasts, 5000 Apps.........
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm ever the optimist.

We're all doomed, doomed I say.

Well as my Ambit is poorly and with Suunto, I shall be watching you lot play (or not) with the new Movescount features.

Here's hoping we all get what we want.................


----------



## roots_n_rocks

Well, I will be practicing the most insulting phrases and words during the weekend.....just in case....


----------



## dezz

Wow!

So it is true they are exchanging Ambit for Ambit2 for all current customers for free?!?


----------



## twelveone

dezz said:


> Wow!
> 
> So it is true they are exchanging Ambit for Ambit2 for all current customers for free?!?


... in some wonderful parallel universe, yes 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martowl

dezz said:


> Yes, the list is quite unimpressive, not sure what was the point..?
> 
> Many (most?) relevant setting that would require adjustment 'in the wild' are the ones you just disregarded. Most from the list are actually the ones that you set up once and don't need to touch for very long time. Casio 5600 has very similar one in length..


I am interested, what are the most important settings to you "in the wild." Me, I would like to adjust intervals and have a good interval timer, maybe change the recording interval as well. I would like to be able to switch sports away from the PC but it looks like that is coming.....Your needs? Curious what you want.


----------



## Guest

dezz said:


> Wow!
> 
> So it is true they are exchanging Ambit for Ambit2 for all current customers for free?!?


yes. moreover, in addition, a fabulous week in the faroe islands w/ the ambit2


----------



## dezz

martowl said:


> I am interested, what are the most important settings to you "in the wild." Me, I would like to adjust intervals and have a good interval timer, maybe change the recording interval as well. I would like to be able to switch sports away from the PC but it looks like that is coming.....Your needs? Curious what you want.


first things that come to mind:

GPS recording rate. would be nice if wouldn't have to stop the recording for that or having to change exercise. When skitouring there is differnt need when going through backcoutry (60s) and skiing downhill (1s)
Heart rate limits - sometimes just dont want that beep beep when having a bad day/weather.
Intervals - no need for expalnation I guess
Switch the sensor on/off (HR) 
Changing data pages

There are few other that might be more of "I wish I could..." as they are not present at all right now. So I'm not sure those qualify..

I really don't find that a huge advantage or disadvantage. Would be nice..

My main issues with Ambit are not related with sophisticated GPS setting, features part or those that would require HW upgrades or memmory, he most basic ones:



> _- one alarm without choice of weekdays/weekend so no sleeping late during weekend. Makes it useless.
> - no countdown timer
> - no back autobacklight to come on when watch is tilted (and it has accelerometer!!!)
> - no hourly alarm_


I knew of GPS and the rest of limitations before the purchase and am totally fine with those


----------



## cue003

@Dezz, I will be looking to see on Monday or so when/if an announcement is made if any of your issues gets resolved.


----------



## suecoloco

ihoannes said:


> yes. moreover, in addition, a fabulous week in the faroe islands w/ the ambit2


The worst part is that I more or less expected to have all the features of the Ambit 2 on my ambit 1 so now I feel pretty robbed. It is not likely that we will have the features of the ambit 2 cause it would not make sense releasing the ambit 2 since they look so similar.

I am really looking forward to Suuntos explanation on Monday  and I really hope (for their sake) that Ambit 2 brings on a major hardware upgrade.....


----------



## SSingh1975

Google search shows up this :


I had the silver Ambit for couple of weeks. Liked it but really hated the fact that it didn't have some of the basic functions that cheap Casio's have and I spend $450 on the watch. Couldn't justify the cost so sold it (real quick and sold it at the same price too!!).

But I still missed the watch over time so decided to come back in the thread and voila....Ambit2? I was like "wth"! Suunto is going to pees off a lot of current Ambit1 owners!!


----------



## qt11

Yep,

If you look at the cached Amazon page at Google we see a release date of 30 May.

Suunto AMBIT2 SILVER HR SS019651000: Watches: Amazon.com

and here from mid May :

Google Translate


----------



## pjc3

dezz said:


> Yes, the list is quite unimpressive, not sure what was the point..?


The point of that post was to help a fellow user by providing some information which they may have forgotten or overlooked

The point of this post is to let you know that every post here is not necessarily directed to you in order to offend you


----------



## bowesmana

For all those who don't like what's happening with the Ambit development...

Brush up your Finnish and apply and get all the things you ever wanted :-d

System Architect - Suunto


----------



## pjc3

well someone is expecting big things.......


----------



## roots_n_rocks

bowesmana said:


> For all those who don't like what's happening with the Ambit development...
> 
> Brush up your Finnish and apply and get all the things you ever wanted :-d
> 
> System Architect - Suunto


In a few hours, we will find out how suunto interprets this value:

"We strive to create a workplace with an atmosphere characterized by *our values* - *customer first*, passion to win, accountability and cooperation."


----------



## or_watching

roots_n_rocks said:


> In a few hours, we will find out how suunto interprets this value:
> 
> "We strive to create a workplace with an atmosphere characterized by *our values* - *customer first*, passion to win, accountability and cooperation."


Yep, that custumer value is a tricky one to balance. Their biggest customer category (as in who pays Suunto money) is the shops and resellers, and it's pretty obvious where their priority lies, in the near term at least. Shops like fresh new products and pieces of hardware in their shops.

And if you read Amer Sports corporate documents, that is how they define customers in a financial context.


----------



## Skijeti

pjc3 said:


> well someone is expecting big things.......
> 
> View attachment 1063458


Image 1367073820-clip-11kb.png

I guess we all do


----------



## primus

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Move...to/350435838432?ref=stream&hc_location=stream

Movescount will have a scheduled update on Mon 29th April, and we expect to be offline a few hours as there's lots of changes - e.g. App Zone will be upgraded for more advanced Apps. You'll receive full details about the update on Monday, have a sporty weekend all of you!


----------



## martowl

dezz said:


> first things that come to mind:
> 
> GPS recording rate. would be nice if wouldn't have to stop the recording for that or having to change exercise. When skitouring there is differnt need when going through backcoutry (60s) and skiing downhill (1s)
> Heart rate limits - sometimes just dont want that beep beep when having a bad day/weather.
> Intervals - no need for expalnation I guess
> Switch the sensor on/off (HR)
> Changing data pages
> 
> There are few other that might be more of "I wish I could..." as they are not present at all right now. So I'm not sure those qualify..
> 
> I really don't find that a huge advantage or disadvantage. Would be nice..
> 
> My main issues with Ambit are not related with sophisticated GPS setting, features part or those that would require HW upgrades or memmory, he most basic ones:
> 
> I knew of GPS and the rest of limitations before the purchase and am totally fine with those


So one of those I can solve, the HR limits can be turned on and off, at least the sound by long press when in exercise mode and recording then options then you can turn HR limits on/off.
I do this when I am done with an interval run and no longer need the alarm.

I agree with you on most others, I would like to change GPS recording rates on the fly, especially if I am near the end of battery at 1 sec recording. Why do you want to turn HR sensor on/off? At least in Movescount you can set up exercise w/o sensors or choice of sensors.
I think a lot of these will be implemented in the new Ambit. I hope that ones not requiring new firmware can be implemented with an update!


----------



## Guest

martowl said:


> I would like to change GPS recording rates on the fly, especially if I am near the end of battery at 1 sec recording.


me too, the most awaited desire (at least for me).


----------



## pjc3

martowl said:


> I would like to change GPS recording rates on the fly, especially if I am near the end of battery at 1 sec recording.


+1
Not just battery saving but memory also.
I would use it extensively eg when walking along open easy sections of multi-day walks have it on 60sec; then swap over to 1 sec for difficult terrain, switchbacks etc


----------



## black_fx_35

Based on the photo at the following link, the new Ambit 2 looks much better as an every day watch (in my opinion).

http://www.pohrani.com/f/1O/nQ/34FlYttp/screen-shot-2013-04-15-a.jpg


----------



## cue003

I really hope this is not the same BS type of big announcement that Suunto led everyone to believe was going to happen with the Nov software release etc. 

There has got to be a team of testers at Suunto that think outside the box of what the elitist of athletes would use the Ambit for. Which is why you only have 1 alarm and everything really set on the computer etc. Those individuals are very meticulous and orderly when it comes to their trainings etc and wont really be deviating in the field. The "normal" individual wants to be able to make decisions on the fly and have the Ambit be able to spring into action accordingly. I don't really think Suunto thinks like that. They want all/any activities/hiking/outdoors to be well thought out and planned to the 10th power and then programmed into the watch. Pity!! 

Multiple alarms, appropriate interval/countdown time with alarms at each interval, changing GPS recording frequency on the fly to increase battery life etc.... all these things would fit more an everyday none regimen oriented user. Heck, if I can't make the changes on the watch AT LEAST give me a phone APP with Bluetooth 4.0 capabilities to make the changes that I need on the go.... or even upload data to the app on my iphone/android to continue to utilize the little space available on the watch.

A phone app would be sweet for another option for configuration/settings. It wouldn't or shouldn't have to rely on an internet connection for watch usage... only for reviewing of data or super detailed configuration. Occasional settings should be settable and updated through the phone app and later "synced" to the movescount.


----------



## Enzomx

cue003 said:


> Multiple alarms, appropriate interval/countdown time with alarms at each interval, changing GPS recording frequency on the fly to increase battery life etc.... all these things would fit more an everyday none regimen oriented user. Heck, if I can't make the changes on the watch AT LEAST give me a phone APP with *Bluetooth 4.0 capabilities* to make the changes that I need on the go.... or even upload data to the app on my iphone/android to continue to utilize the little space available on the watch.


totally agree, and some phones have ANT+ connectivity. When they announced that Ambit will be compatible with ANT+ I had a wish that they would make some app for phone at least to retreive data, that it wouldn't be overwritten after recharging watch in the field. But guess what, no such thing exists (yet?)


----------



## twelveone

Suunto 2013 catalogue: http://www.amersports.cz/files/da61e0ad2f3e9e6fe5c6aed5b7737854.pdf

See the comparison chart on page 50 for the Ambit 2, Ambit 2s and Ambit. Seems to confirm our worst fears, i.e. _*no *_FusedAlti, _*no *_Sunrise/sunset, storm alarm and tide, _*no *_Countdown timer, _*no *_Advanced multisport functions, _*no *_Bike power support, _*no *_Swimming stroke rate, count & type, pace & distance, _*no *_Opportunity to use several Apps during exercise, _*no*_ Cycling power and swimming data.........

Also note "New functionalities with software upgrades" is not a feature of the Ambit apparently. WTF


----------



## or_watching

Sniff.


----------



## suecoloco

twelveone said:


> Suunto 2013 catalogue: http://www.amersports.cz/files/da61e0ad2f3e9e6fe5c6aed5b7737854.pdf
> 
> See the comparison chart on page 50 for the Ambit 2, Ambit 2s and Ambit. Seems to confirm our worst fears, i.e. _*no *_FusedAlti, _*no *_Sunrise/sunset, storm alarm and tide, _*no *_Countdown timer, _*no *_Advanced multisport functions, _*no *_Bike power support, _*no *_Swimming stroke rate, count & type, pace & distance, _*no *_Opportunity to use several Apps during exercise, _*no*_ Cycling power and swimming data.........
> 
> Also note "New functionalities with software upgrades" is not a feature of the Ambit apparently. WTF
> 
> View attachment 1065042


So it is true that Suunto just used us and asked us what we missed and then implemented this in new product despite the promise of future software upgrades...

That's a shame, I hope they will accept the return of my Ambit 1 for an Ambit 2 without extra charge......


----------



## mnaranjo

Ir that is true I'm sure I will sell my ambit, buy a fenix, and never again buy a Suunto watch

Lot of those updates are possible with the actual ambit hardware
So I see it as just a selling strategy that insult all of us that have spent a lot of money in the ambit only some months ago


----------



## ifarlow

suecoloco said:


> That's a shame, I hope they will accept the return of my Ambit 1 for an Ambit 2 without extra charge......


Good point! I think I'll follow your logic and head over to the dealership where I bought my not-so-old vehicle and demand a swap for a brand new one... you know, because the new one has features that my current one doesn't. I mean, it's not fair that new products come out and are better than older products. It's also not fair that a company doesn't respect me as a person and want to be my friend.


----------



## ifarlow

mnaranjo said:


> Ir that is true I'm sure I will sell my ambit, buy a fenix, and never again buy a Suunto watch


I can't wait to see you on the other side of the fence complaining about how Garmin never updates their firmware, produces cheap products, charges too much, treats people like beta testers... But yeah, you show Suunto who's boss.


----------



## twelveone

This is really no different to what Apple has been doing for years. I guess it just comes as a surprise to some as Suunto hasn't done this kind of thing before. Anyone want to buy my silver Ambit? The lime 2S has me written all over it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc3

twelveone said:


> This is really no different to what Apple has been doing for years.


Apple and every other business who wants to stay in business......

But it will make a lot of people very unhappy, some people ambivalent and some happy at the opportunity of yet another Suunto variant in the collection.

Of course there will be those with more money than sense and just buy one because it is the latest and greatest.


----------



## cue003

So does anyone else find it strange that the AMBIT is still in the 2013 catelog along with the AMBIT 2 and AMBIT S? Why would that be? I wonder if the price point of the Ambit will be dropped (sort of like apple does with the old gen iphone when they release the new one). Hmmm..


----------



## suecoloco

ifarlow said:


> Good point! I think I'll follow your logic and head over to the dealership where I bought my not-so-old vehicle and demand a swap for a brand new one... you know, because the new one has features that my current one doesn't. I mean, it's not fair that new products come out and are better than older products. It's also not fair that a company doesn't respect me as a person and want to be my friend.


Sorry, I forgot that a lot of people do not get irony, my bad  I do not want a friend, I just don't like ********.

But seriously, let say the dealer said that you could buy your vehicle and then tell him what you missed and he would promised implementing theses features in the future. Wouldn't you be pissed if then told you to buy a new vehicle to get these feature when he sold you the first vehicle with a lot of false promises?

Why do you think so many people emailed Suunto with suggestions for the Ambit? If Suunto would have been clear from the begging, that they wanted suggestions for improvements for the Ambit 2 and not the Ambit 1, I would not have bought the Ambit 1 in the first place and definitely not bothered to email them with suggestions for improvements.


----------



## suecoloco

cue003 said:


> So does anyone else find it strange that the AMBIT is still in the 2013 catelog along with the AMBIT 2 and AMBIT S? Why would that be? I wonder if the price point of the Ambit will be dropped (sort of like apple does with the old gen iphone when they release the new one). Hmmm..


At least apple update the old iphones with the same firmware as the new ones....


----------



## Guest

twelveone said:


> Suunto 2013 catalogue: http://www.amersports.cz/files/da61e0ad2f3e9e6fe5c6aed5b7737854.pdf
> 
> See the comparison chart on page 50 for the Ambit 2, Ambit 2s and Ambit. Seems to confirm our worst fears, i.e. _*no *_FusedAlti, _*no *_Sunrise/sunset, storm alarm and tide, _*no *_Countdown timer, _*no *_Advanced multisport functions, _*no *_Bike power support, _*no *_Swimming stroke rate, count & type, pace & distance, _*no *_Opportunity to use several Apps during exercise, _*no*_ Cycling power and swimming data.........
> 
> Also note "New functionalities with software upgrades" is not a feature of the Ambit apparently. WTF


tada! sleep, sleep tonight your dreams won't be realized


----------



## cue003

Also note that on page 56... it still says the black version has an ALUMINUM BEZEL 

"Glassfiber reinforced polyamide case, aluminium bezel (silver/black) / steel bezel (sapphire), TpU strap"

Ambit S is also aluminum bezel.


----------



## twelveone

suecoloco said:


> At least apple update the old iphones with the same firmware as the new ones....


Who's to say that Suunto won't do so as well, albeit without certain functionalities. Just like Apple does, e.g. Siri, springboard backgrounds, turn-by-turn navigation, facetime, panorama etc.


----------



## byasini

cue003 said:


> So does anyone else find it strange that the AMBIT is still in the 2013 catelog along with the AMBIT 2 and AMBIT S? Why would that be? I wonder if the price point of the Ambit will be dropped (sort of like apple does with the old gen iphone when they release the new one). Hmmm..


Apple never dropped their prices. When Iphone 5 was released , apple stopped making iphone 4 32 and 16 so the price for iphone 4 didn't dropped! Only the choice for 32 and 16 were omited. The customers had to buy only the 8g version which was cheap even before.

And also something else. Apple still have ios for iphone 3Gs. Thats wonderful. 3Gs belongs to 4 years ago and apple still have OS for its old customers. The features for 3Gs is almost the dame as iphone 5. But iphone 5 have more memory, better cpu and better gc which will brings new future.

I hope suunto had the same policy.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cue003

Now the big question is, why the Ambit 2 vs the Ambit S? (I understand they removed the Barometer and Compass, but everything else seems the same.) You still have Altitude (via GPS instead of Barometer like on the current Ambit). No sunrise/sunset etc but access to all the apps will be available for Ambit S.....

Ambit S... half the battery capacity of the Ambit 2... But the spec sheet on page 56 shows that it actually has 10 hours more (25 hours vs 15 hours of GPS recording at 1sec)... 

Page 50 and 56 seems to be the money pages.... 

HMMMMM..... decisions, decisions.....


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

mnaranjo said:


> Ir that is true I'm sure I will sell my ambit, buy a fenix, and never again buy a Suunto watch
> 
> Lot of those updates are possible with the actual ambit hardware
> So I see it as just a selling strategy that insult all of us that have spent a lot of money in the ambit only some months ago


You say it! It's a shame if Suunto will handle it in that way. I ordered my black Ambit at the beginning of 2012 long before the Ambit was delivered (although I had trouble with the red arrow t6c for a long time, still as a Suunto fan) ... with about half of the promised items  Well, then there were two real improvements by update 1.8 and 2.0 and I was hoping the development will go on ... slowly but it will.
But as it looks, it won't ... for an expensive "clock" which is on the market just for one year. Shame. Maybe I will jump back to Polar or change to Garmin? I will watch the next future regarding the Ambits...
Good running !
And have a nice week (with or without Suunto).
JoggWithoutDog ... maybe I should/could change it into "JoggWithoutSuunto"?  alias Joachim
PS still hoping Suunto will improve the Ambit "classic" software, too...


----------



## twelveone

cue003 said:


> Ambit S... half the battery capacity of the Ambit 2... But the spec sheet on page 56 shows that it actually has 10 hours more (25 hours vs 15 hours of GPS recording at 1sec)...


I think they just have it the wrong way around, i.e it says:
8 h with 60 s interval
25 h with 1 s interval

But I'm guessing that should be:
25 h with 60 s interval
8 h with 1 s interval

As the 60s recording interval will use less battery than the 1s interval


----------



## ifarlow

suecoloco said:


> At least apple update the old iphones with the same firmware as the new ones....


Not always, or more specifically, not with the exact same OS. Each year the older phones miss out on some of the new features of the OS. That's the nature of the beast. Not just with Apple or Suunto, either... Microsoft, HP, Samsung, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## twelveone

ifarlow said:


> Not always, or more specifically, not with the exact same OS. Each year the older phones miss out on some of the new features of the OS. That's the nature of the beast. Not just with Apple or Suunto, either... Microsoft, HP, Samsung, blah, blah, blah...


Agreed, I think this is fairly normal for tech companies these days. I'll bet there'll be an Ambit 3 next year with bluetooth smart, wifi data transfers, and everything else that customers tell them is missing from the Ambit 2 over the next 12 months


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

...and in 2015 there will be an Ambit 4* with much more improvements...
*) 4 ... in China, if I remember me in the right way, this is a "bad figure" ... for me, well, maybe the "2" 
Nice evening nevertheless - and sorry for my bad English.
JwD alias Joachim


----------



## Mystro

I own both and honestly, the Fenix trounces the Ambit in about every way. The Ambit seems like a old way over priced cell phone compared to the latest iPhone. There are too many functions and feature adjustability to list that the Fenix does over the Ambit. The Ambit would have to pull out a hardware miracle to even come close to the versatility of the Fenix. As much as a Suunto fan I am, I am afraid Garmin's GPS experience is too much for Suunto to catch up.
Even with basic ABC watch functions, Suunto ought to be way ahead, but they still fall behind the Fenix in every day watch features. I have no explination for this??? All i know is competition should bring out the best product and Suunto doesn't seem to be developing at the same level as Garmin.



ifarlow said:


> I can't wait to see you on the other side of the fence complaining about how Garmin never updates their firmware, produces cheap products, charges too much, treats people like beta testers... But yeah, you show Suunto who's boss.


----------



## icuriosity

Mystro said:


> I own both and honestly, the Fenix trounces the Ambit in about every way. The Ambit seems like a old way over priced cell phone compared to the latest iPhone. There are too many functions and feature adjustability to list that the Fenix does over the Ambit. The Ambit would have to pull out a hardware miracle to even come close to the versatility of the Fenix. As much as a Suunto fan I am, I am afraid Garmin's GPS experience is too much for Suunto to catch up.
> Even with basic ABC watch functions, Suunto ought to be way ahead, but they still fall behind the Fenix in every day watch features. I have no explination for this??? All i know is competition should bring out the best product and Suunto doesn't seem to be developing at the same level as Garmin.


+1
3 months with the Fenix and still happy with it.
Bye bye and oh f### you, Suunto.


----------



## or_watching

twelveone said:


> Suunto 2013 catalogue: http://www.amersports.cz/files/da61e0ad2f3e9e6fe5c6aed5b7737854.pdf
> View attachment 1065042


I don't need any of this. I don't need this stuff. I don't need anything, except a Vibration alarm.
I don't need anything else. Just a Vibration alarm... and multiple Apps. The Vibration alarm and multiple Apps, that's all I need... And real Track back . The Vibration alarm, the Apps, and the Track Back, that's all I need... And a Countdown Timer. The Vibration alarm, and the multiple Apps, and real Track Back, and the Countdown Timer... And the Sunset time. The Vibration alarm, multiple Apps, and the Track Back, and the Sunset time, that's all I need. I don't need one other thing, not one... I need the Vibration Alarm and the Apps, and the Track Back, and the Countdown Timer for sure.

And I don't need one other thing, except my dog.


----------



## cue003

Here is a review of the AMBIT 2 and AMBIT 2S I came across.

http://ultra168.com/2013/04/29/excl...and-ambit-2s-first-review-movescount-upgrade/


----------



## cue003

twelveone said:


> I think they just have it the wrong way around, i.e it says:
> 8 h with 60 s interval
> 25 h with 1 s interval
> 
> But I'm guessing that should be:
> 25 h with 60 s interval
> 8 h with 1 s interval
> 
> As the 60s recording interval will use less battery than the 1s interval


You are correct. It seems to be a misprint. The review link I posted references it with 25h/60sec and 8h/1s for Ambit 2S.


----------



## SSingh1975

In for the sapphire version ($599). I think that version might pretty much be the BEST looking digital watch I've ever seen!!! Time to flip some watches to get the funds ready ;-).

On the same note, imo, we should start a separate thread dedicated to "Ambit 2/2S" now that the cat is out of the bag. Even the h/w is not the same as Ambit1 and most likely, the 2 is probably running a different firmware anyway. It will be confusing to track issues, etc when we literally have 3 different models in the same thread (Ambit 1, 2, 2S)!!


----------



## cue003

The reviews are starting to pop up ... I agree with SSingh1975, we should kick off a new thread ...

First Look: Suunto 'Ambit 2' for multisport market | Gear Review | Gear Junkie

Trail Run Magazine - Suunto launches new Ambit2/S GPS watches <-- they didn't actually have the watch on hand for review.


----------



## cue003

-- sorry, duplicate post --


----------



## lucrousseau

last Suunto product EVER, its a shame!


----------



## zaskarmen

And now the question is......will they update the FW of ambit1?or will forget about us?


----------



## TrailRnR

Wow! I didn't think I would feel like this once Suunto's plans were known. Having owned my Ambit for all of 4-months, I love its functionality for what I do and that will not change with Suunto's decision to dead-end my product. I am not sure what I am feeling, its not buyers remorse but rather a jilted feeling.....:-(


----------



## pjc3

zaskarmen said:


> And now the question is......will they update the FW of ambit1?or will forget about us?


According to the spec sheet....they have forgotten us.


----------



## TrailRnR

cue003 said:


> The reviews are starting to pop up ...


Another from iRunFar:

Suunto Ambit2 and Ambit2 S Preview

"...the Ambit will remain in production with the price dropping $100 to $400 with the wrist top unit along and $450 for the Ambit and a heart rate monitor (HRM)."


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Finally, the official announcement is out and I'm allowed to also publish the little FAQ from Suunto, for WUS... see new thread here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/official-announcement-ambit2-ambit2s-faq-special-wus-854822.html


----------



## eeun

ifarlow said:


> Not always, or more specifically, not with the exact same OS. Each year the older phones miss out on some of the new features of the OS. That's the nature of the beast. Not just with Apple or Suunto, either... Microsoft, HP, Samsung, blah, blah, blah...


But you are wrong here. I have and use Apple everything; iPhones, ipad, iPod, Mac Pro MacBook Pro and Apple TV. Almost all software updates permeate through their recent models to add functionality and features that don't require either new hardware or increased processing power or internal memory. So we miss out on very little and it's obvious why we can't get what we miss out on.

If the Ambit was from Apple I'd be confident we'd get at the very least multi apps support and the ability to change activity mid move. If the 'swim stroke' updates dont require new hardware or more memory then we'd get that too. The iPhone upgrade path is typically incremental but that doesn't stop people upgrading. I'm still running an iPhone 4S perfectly well and have been and feel fully supported by Apple and not abandoned as I have been left by other manufacturers. Look at how Apple has grown because of it.

Many will feel abandoned and misused by Suunto following this update if improvements could have been delivered to the Ambit but have not been.

Lack of multi app support for me is a major blow not least because Support have suggested several times that this was on their list to implement and I cannot currently use the Ambit as I need to because of it. Suunto should have made it clear they wanted ideas for what we'd like in their next model, not imply that they would offer improvements to the Ambit.


----------



## bowesmana

eeun said:


> But you are wrong here. I have and use Apple everything; iPhones, ipad, iPod, Mac Pro MacBook Pro and Apple TV. Almost all software updates permeate through their recent models to add functionality and features that don't require either new hardware or increased processing power or internal memory. So we miss out on very little and it's obvious why we can't get what we miss out on.
> 
> If the Ambit was from Apple I'd be confident we'd get at the very least multi apps support and the ability to change activity mid move. If the 'swim stroke' updates dont require new hardware or more memory then we'd get that too. The iPhone upgrade path is typically incremental but that doesn't stop people upgrading. I'm still running an iPhone 4S perfectly well and have been and feel fully supported by Apple and not abandoned as I have been left by other manufacturers. Look at how Apple has grown because of it.


That's stretching things a bit far there. I have an old 3GS which I have no wish to take beyond ios4 and my brother's older 3G could not practically run ios4 because of lack of processing power. Many apps I have on my 3GS can't be upgraded to the latest because they require ios5.

Well now I use Android anyway, so I'm happy.

Still disappointed about simple non-hardware related things though, such as % battery icon, which can't be H/W related...


----------



## roots_n_rocks

Well, after 3 suunto watches, i decided to stop being suunto's customer. 
I will also advice people against suunto and try to turn them to other companies.

If ambit1 was at about 250 euros, which is the most reasonable price for it current functionallity i would be ok.

If it was at the current prices but had:
-real track back navigation and one more scale on the route navigation so to justify the outdoor explores title
-use of 2-3 apps at the same time
-fused alti
it would be ok.


----------



## zaskarmen

Another unhappy costumer....will turn to garmin,by now i have an oregon 550T as a handheld and soon a fenix as an everyday warrior.
Sorry suunto REALLY big dissapointment


----------



## eeun

bowesmana said:


> That's stretching things a bit far there. I have an old 3GS which I have no wish to take beyond ios4 and my brother's older 3G could not practically run ios4 because of lack of processing power. Many apps I have on my 3GS can't be upgraded to the latest because they require ios5.
> 
> Well now I use Android anyway, so I'm happy.
> 
> Still disappointed about simple non-hardware related things though, such as % battery icon, which can't be H/W related...


3GS and 3G is very old tech. I run a 4S and the wife runs my old 4; the 4S is 18 months old tech and the 4 best part of 3 years old tech. She can't get Siri but is running IOS 6.1.3 as am I. My iPad 2 happily runs the same. Neither phones get anything 'retina' but as I said, I do not feel abandoned.... because I have not been as I have lots of improvements each release and when iOS7 comes along I will no doubt get enough to keep me happy. I believe Apple would have delivered much more than Suunto has for Ambit users, that's all I am saying.

I like my Ambit a lot but it is lacking in several areas that would have benefitted from a software update and it would seem to me that this could have been offered in a new update. I've been more disappointed and critical about Movescount and its anomalies/inconstancies of data and derived calculations, adding of laps etc. but less so of the Ambit. As I said, I think Suunto has now set out its stall and that will disappoint a lot of people. I'm actually not surprised at where we are, I suggested this may happen several months ago, but I am disappointed.


----------



## Rem_

roots_n_rocks said:


> If it was at the current prices but had:
> -real track back navigation and one more scale on the route navigation so to justify the outdoor explores title
> -use of 2-3 apps at the same time
> -fused alti
> it would be ok.


+100

as per "f**kAlti" , we all know that xml file have both GPS and barometric alt , so how a 450$ watch cannot "do the math" .
Shame.


----------



## Uoppi

Bought Ambit (black) on Friday, learnt about Ambit2 on Saturday via Watchuseek... . Paid 270 euros new with HR belt included so I'm still happy though. Right now, multiple apps seems about the only thing I might miss. 

Which brings me to apps: would it be it technically possible to create an app with PTE target timer (preferably with alarm)? I really liked that on my t4c.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Not that I think these things couldn't be going / have gone better, but the resources behind Apple and Suunto (or Garmin and Suunto) make them hardly comparable. Which makes it interesting Suunto's even playing in the league they are.

Wondering what you'll be saying after the Movescount update; that at least looks to be getting very nice, whether with Ambit or Ambit2...


----------



## suecoloco

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Not that I think these things couldn't be going / have gone better, but the resources behind Apple and Suunto (or Garmin and Suunto) make them hardly comparable. Which makes it interesting Suunto's even playing in the league they are.
> 
> Wondering what you'll be saying after the Movescount update; that at least looks to be getting very nice, whether with Ambit or Ambit2...


Still, Suunto fooled a lot of people and now they blame the lack of software update on hardware restrictions which maybe true for some of the features but not for all of them. They are just no interested in developing 2 slightly different software, this is were they differ from for example Apple (or Samsung) that apple continue to add functions to their older products through software updates.

Everything would be fine if they would have made it clear from the begging but they tricked us into believe that they would continue to improve the software for a long time (several years in my opinion)


----------



## anto1980

Quote!!!



suecoloco said:


> Still, Suunto fooled a lot of people and now they blame the lack of software update on hardware restrictions which maybe true for some of the features but not for all of them. They are just no interested in developing 2 slightly different software, this is were they differ from for example Apple (or Samsung) that apple continue to add functions to their older products through software updates.
> 
> Everything would be fine if they would have made it clear from the begging but they tricked us into believe that they would continue to improve the software for a long time (several years in my opinion)


----------



## eeun

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Not that I think these things couldn't be going / have gone better, but the resources behind Apple and Suunto (or Garmin and Suunto) make them hardly comparable. Which makes it interesting Suunto's even playing in the league they are.
> 
> Wondering what you'll be saying after the Movescount update; that at least looks to be getting very nice, whether with Ambit or Ambit2...


The relative size of the companies is hardly relevant in this context unless you are suggesting that Suunto could not afford the cost of porting something like multi-apps onto the Ambit. The big issue and point I am making is that Suunto have requested and received masses of input from existing customers and that they could and should have recognised that by delivering something meaningful to those customers. As for Movescount, well lets face it... it has been pretty poor. The Ambit data in the watch is vastly different in a number of areas to the data after import into Movescount. As for apps, well that was over-blown (as implemented) and of almost no value in the way it was implemented. I'm sure they will fix some things with apps but the killer blow is no multi-app support for the Ambit.

I still can't correlate my T6D data with the Ambit data (in Movescount) either. So for me, the Ambit will remain what it always was, a flawed training device but one I will continue to use, as I have used for close on 12 months. I have now taken to using my Garmin 810 alongside it and between the two I am 95% of where I need to be though frustratingly both devices have fundamental failures right now - the Ambit is in with Suunto Support and as soon as I get it back my 810 will be off to Garmin Support.

I await with interest what the Movescount update brings. As for a purchase of an Ambit3 in 12 months time with bluetooth connectivity, increased battery/recording time, 'Garmin Connect-like' mobile app, live tracking, longer strap option and temp sensor that actually works..... I'm up for that.

Finally, Suunto.... if you want some free input from customers about what they'd like to see in FUTURE DEVICES, just say that and don't lead your customers to think you'll be offering anything to them that they won't have to pay for. They'll be less unhappy as a result.


----------



## Glajda

While it may be true that for some things there may be hardware limitations in Ambit 1, I believe it was convenient for Suunto to just say they can't port all the features because of these limitations in order to boost their sales.

However: if it can't have fusedAlti, countdown timer and other simple things, I'm wondering what hardware they put in the original one. Those should have been easily implemented.

Now I just have to wait until Movescount is back online to check if they corrected the PTE-EPOC discrepancies. My fears are they neglected this because of all other things.


----------



## Uoppi

Glajda said:


> Now I just have to wait until Movescount is back online to check if they corrected the PTE-EPOC discrepancies. My fears are they neglected this because of all other things.


What kind of discrepancy is it? EPOC/PTE is one of the most important pieces of data for me (especially real-time PTE for which I would like to see a PTE target timer app - if that is even possible to create in an app, I have no clue.)


----------



## Glajda

Uoppi said:


> What kind of discrepancy is it? EPOC/PTE is one of the most important pieces of data for me (especially real-time PTE for which I would like to see a PTE target timer app - if that is even possible to create in an app, I have no clue.)


It's discussed at length in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/increased-calorie-count-new-ambit-firmware-762084-7.html

Look at post #70 to see exactly what I mean.


----------



## ifarlow

eeun said:


> But you are wrong here.


No, I'm not.


----------



## byasini

Ambit 2 is out.


Suunto web page looks great. Many new watchs for new customers. I didnt' check my watch with movescount for new version.


----------



## suecoloco

ifarlow said:


> No, I'm not.


Yes you are wrong in your comparisons

miss out on some updates and NO update at all is not the same thing

Why do you defend Suunto anyway?


----------



## ifarlow

byasini said:


> I didnt' check my watch with movescount for new version.


Movescount is offline at the moment for updates. I'm interested in seeing what changes there as well...


----------



## Uoppi

Glajda said:


> It's discussed at length in this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/increased-calorie-count-new-ambit-firmware-762084-7.html
> 
> Look at post #70 to see exactly what I mean.


Thanks for the tip, a very interesting read!


----------



## byasini

Unfortunatley Suunto didn't mention any new featurs on Ambit1 webpage. While they have updated the webpage there is no storm notification and sunset/sunrise fwatures.
They didnt' even mention the GPS-Altimeter correction.


----------



## suecoloco

byasini said:


> Unfortunatley Suunto didn't mention any new featurs on Ambit1 webpage. While they have updated the webpage there is no storm notification and sunset/sunrise fwatures.
> They didnt' even mention the GPS-Altimeter correction.


There wont be any updates for ambit 1 (just an update for the new appzone), they feel like they have done enough with the ambit 1 and we should be satisfied.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Storm alarm will come, after a fashion. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/off...t2s-faq-special-wus-854822-3.html#post6265839


----------



## Mystro

Suunto must be in trouble on on many levels. I had to start a new thread to sort this out but I will post it here as well.
With the Ambit2's dubious release with some new features, its still not even close to the Garmin Fenix. But at what cost and how much blood has Suunto shed for this move????? This goes way beyond the release of a product and more into the business and thought practices of Suunto as a company...:think:

Suunto has made a unprecedented move in their history by abandoning the Ambit in under one year and alienate its core customers that paid big money with promises that were never kept by Suunto. Then to add a ultimate insult, not give any future firmware updates to the first Ambit even though it was promised. *They asked Ambit owners for our suggestions for making the Ambit better and in return they use all our free information against use by killing off the very watch they said they were trying to improve upon.* :-| Garmin comes out smelling like a rose with a better product that is cheaper and is more advanced, but that is not the moral of the story......

How could you buy any more products from a company that is already behind its competition and is so desperate to screw over its loyal customers and then flippantly apologize for their behavior????


----------



## jselwyn

As someone who bought an Ambit1 less than 4 weeks ago with the idea that it was going to be fully upgradable for some time, I'm more than a little disappointed. I was really hoping it would turn into a Core with the training functions of a T6 and the GPS functions, as I grew tired of using a different device for running, biking, climbing, ski mountaineering, etc...so close. Oh well. Glad I bought the watch at a store that will take it back. Now to decide between the Ambit and fenix. 
How are the training capabilities and garmin connect analysis of data vs Ambit/movescount?


----------



## qt11

Mystro,

Could you give us some examples of the salient points....

I'm looking at getting the Ambit or the Fenix and I've been holding off until the Ambit2 came out...

How do the training functions compare ? Can I get a real time display of calories used during a workout on the Fenix as this is going to be a selling point for me.

how particularly does the Ambit2 fall behind the Fenix ???

Cheers, 
qt



Mystro said:


> I own both and honestly, the Fenix trounces the Ambit in about every way. The Ambit seems like a old way over priced cell phone compared to the latest iPhone. There are too many functions and feature adjustability to list that the Fenix does over the Ambit. The Ambit would have to pull out a hardware miracle to even come close to the versatility of the Fenix. As much as a Suunto fan I am, I am afraid Garmin's GPS experience is too much for Suunto to catch up.
> Even with basic ABC watch functions, Suunto ought to be way ahead, but they still fall behind the Fenix in every day watch features. I have no explination for this??? All i know is competition should bring out the best product and Suunto doesn't seem to be developing at the same level as Garmin.


----------



## cue003

I too would be interested in finding out how the ambit2 falls behind the Fenix.


----------



## edwan

Anybody can confirm this? No more updates for FW2.0? how can an established company just leave things hanging ? its the 21st century of business i guess.


----------



## Uoppi

edwan said:


> its the 21st century of business i guess.


Yeah, and from a business perspective I can understand it but obviously not from the perspective of someone who just purchased Ambit last Friday (for a very good price though). I would at least like to see some easy-to-implement improvements happening like battery shown as percentage etc. A unit that apparently stays in production should receive continuing fw support throughout its production lifetime.


----------



## dezz

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Storm alarm will come, after a fashion. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/off...t2s-faq-special-wus-854822-3.html#post6265839


Mr. Gerald is paid by suunto to BS people so please keep that on mind


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

dezz said:


> Mr. Gerald is paid by suunto to BS people so please keep that on mind


If I wanted to BS you, I would just stick to some official company line.

I'm trying to mediate and get answers. Some of which you can find in that FAQ, many I'm also, still, pushing hard to get.

Of course, some things might never be answered - but if you just call BS to someone who tries, do you really think that's going to help anything?


----------



## ifarlow

dezz said:


> Mr. Gerald is paid by suunto to BS people so please keep that on mind


Your proof of this is what, exactly?


----------



## suecoloco

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> If I wanted to BS you, I would just stick to some official company line.
> 
> I'm trying to mediate and get answers. Some of which you can find in that FAQ, many I'm also, still, pushing hard to get.
> 
> Of course, some things might never be answered - but if you just call BS to someone who tries, do you really think that's going to help anything?


So what is the unofficial excuse for not further develop software for Ambit 1? Suunto must a least recognize that what they did is pretty ****ty


----------



## FortySix&2

(Warning: tough love coming at ya) I am a bit surprised at the growing wave of dissention and sarcasm toward Suunto. If you had the means to purchase a $500 training watch and you feel the functionality 'value adds' of the Ambit2 are a must have--I'd think you would have the means to sell the 1, take the hit, and buy the 2. If you didn't have the means in the first place, then that is your personal issue. Buy an iPhone today and it'll be outdated in a year. Don't buy an iPhone today and you won't be outdated. I think Suunto is trying to produce the best marketable watch NOW and I don't blame them for that. It almost seems like people would be less torqued off if the Ambit2 looked entirely different than the 1.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

suecoloco said:


> So what is the unofficial excuse for not further develop software for Ambit 1? Suunto must a least recognize that what they did is pretty ****ty


If I could tell you anything other than that a) the Ambit1 is at its limits and b) features much asked for (as in multisports) needed the new hardware, I guess I wouldn't be allowed to.

What I can tell you is that the people at Suunto are indeed not happy. Who would be?

Like I said before, I just hope they don't draw the conclusion that it's better not to promise/offer/do any upgrades at all other than bug fixes that are truly essential, next time.

If you haven't noticed yet: the 2nd gen won't have changed navigation, for example. So, someone must be happy with it. (As I am, actually. I didn't really need more than the waypoints, though. PTE and recovery are much more important, in my opinion.) ... Tools and their uses.


----------



## eeun

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Like I said before, I just hope they don't draw the conclusion that it's better not to promise/offer/do any upgrades at all other than bug fixes that are truly essential, next time.


Offering 'tangible' updates/upgrades has not been the issue and the ANT+ update was a major improvement for me at least. What is essential is that they do not over promise and under deliver again. Making such a big song and dance about apps was a big mistake too as was suggesting we'd get to use multiple apps in the Ambit.


----------



## cue003

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> .....
> 
> If you haven't noticed yet: the 2nd gen won't have changed navigation, for example. So, someone must be happy with it. (As I am, actually. I didn't really need more than the waypoints, though. PTE and recovery are much more important, in my opinion.) ... Tools and their uses.


Gerald, can you explain a little more about what the 1st the has that the 2nd gen doesn't have when it comes to navigation? Thx


----------



## dezz

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> If I wanted to BS you, I would just stick to some official company line.
> 
> I'm trying to mediate and get answers. Some of which you can find in that FAQ, many I'm also, still, pushing hard to get.
> 
> Of course, some things might never be answered - but if you just call BS to someone who tries, do you really think that's going to help anything?


Yes. Exactly what I said before.. That is called BS..


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

cue003 said:


> Gerald, can you explain a little more about what the 1st the has that the 2nd gen doesn't have when it comes to navigation? Thx


First gen doesn't have anything the 2nd gen doesn't also have.

The point is, there seems to have been a lot of dissatisfaction voiced about the Ambit not having track-back along the previous route, course correction alarms, etc., etc. - and the only change in the 2nd gen's navigation, from what I've seen so far, is that you can manually, in device, set a POI. Otherwise, the two are the same.
Meaning, if you are dissatisfied with the 1st gen because you want the more or less full-fledged GPS, you'll still be unhappy about the 2nd gen.
If you are happy with what you've got (e.g., because your use of the Ambit is more about the training features, trail running, etc.), you can still be happy about the 1st gen. Or consider the 2nd for what it actually offers over the original version.


----------



## cue003

Gerald, thanks for the answer. I u dee stand what you meant now. Seems the Fenix may be better for those wanting more GPS based outdoor features grab and go type functionality and alarms and the Ambit2/2s is better suited for planning and executing multi-training/exercise type activities with less of the grab and go features since it relies heavily on having Internet access to configure/change various things etc. 

Is that a fair assumption?

I am looking forward to hearing what you figure out with using sunrise/sunset as well as tide functionality and how difficult they are to get to. I hope it isn't like 20 button presses and scrolling to get to the appropriate info. 

Thanks again


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

cue003 said:


> Gerald, thanks for the answer. I u dee stand what you meant now. Seems the Fenix may be better for those wanting more GPS based outdoor features grab and go type functionality and alarms and the Ambit2/2s is better suited for planning and executing multi-training/exercise type activities with less of the grab and go features since it relies heavily on having Internet access to configure/change various things etc.
> 
> Is that a fair assumption?
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing what you figure out with using sunrise/sunset as well as tide functionality and how difficult they are to get to. I hope it isn't like 20 button presses and scrolling to get to the appropriate info.
> 
> Thanks again


That would be pretty much exactly how I'd explain it.

There's a YouTube vid "introducing" the new Ambits, with one screen showing what the sunrise/set time app's screen would look like. Just another display in the exercise mode. And here's what ultra168 mentioned in their review:

For those of us who end up doing the big overnight ultras you can now dial-up Sunrise and Sunset times, tide times and even storm warnings utilising the barometric pressure apps. These features became really useful when working out my headtorch battery burntime based on where I was likely to be on the mountain and at what time the light would disappear and for how long allowing me to decide on how many batteries to take with me.
(source: EXCLUSIVE - New Suunto AMBIT 2 and Ambit 2S First Review & Movescount Upgrade | Ultra168 )


----------



## kamarasm

Hi Guys,

I'm using Suunto watches for a while and I'm very satisfied with them. My Core's Compass started to get sick 2 months ago and unfortunately service could not gave me a cure-all. So, I decided to buy a new outdoor watch but step forward to the GPS capable devices. 
That wasn't easy to compare and select between stuffs in the race. I'm a mountain guide but sometimes swimming and bicycling too and geocaching is in my head also. 
Finally only two devices was in the race still: Ambit and Fenix.
Garmin said from the beginning that its device is designed for hiking and mountaineering with some training stuff.
Suunto said basically nothing exact, what is this devices developed for.

As both devices upgradable and man can read in every tests that actual features of these devices says nothing I hoped that all the functions I really need - and well known from Core will be implemented in Ambit too in time. 

Today that's happened that Suunto clearly stated who is the target group for Ambit. I'm a little bit sad on that but and I can imagine what sad could be others who has already bought his Ambit because believe in Suunto to moving that way they started with Core.

Regards,
Marcell


----------



## dezz

In a way it's amazing how ****ty suunto is handling this..
There were millions of ways to do it without the drama and yet they are rubbing it in how stupid you/we are.

They actually gave exactly the same hw watch with a statement that it's different and impossible to implement new features and lemmings are just eating it up.?





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## or_watching

dezz said:


> In a way it's amazing how ****ty suunto is handling this..
> There were millions of ways to do it without the drama and yet they are rubbing it in how stupid you/we are.
> 
> They actually gave exactly the same hw watch with a statement that it's different and impossible to implement new features and lemmings are just eating it up.?
> 
> Those 3-4 people in the forums who keep telling ambit is great watch are suunto PR guys who are paid by suunto to push the agenda! And some are the same person posting from different accounts..
> 
> Shame on you.. you're nothing but leeches.


Are you saying Suunto paid people to post in here to push an agenda that would create backlash and some anti-Suunto sentiment?

That sounds more like something a unprofessional competitor or person with a greivance would do. Or perhaps unpaid regular folk who just really liked their watch.

Or are you saying Suunto PR has unintentionally created this stir by trying to pump the Ambit1 to clear the shelves, in a forum filled with people who mostly already own an Ambit1?

I'm just trying to follow the logic...


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

or_watching said:


> Are you saying Suunto paid people to post in here to push an agenda that would create backlash and some anti-Suunto sentiment?
> 
> That sounds more like something a unprofessional competitor or person with a greivance would do. Or perhaps unpaid regular folk who just really liked their watch.
> 
> Or are you saying Suunto PR has unintentionally created this stir by trying to pump the Ambit1 to clear the shelves, in a forum filled with people who mostly already own an Ambit1?
> 
> I'm just trying to follow the logic...


Well, I guess, many people are angry for having paid so much money for the Ambit "1" - always hoping that it will get the ability which Suunto announced at the beginning of last year - and today we obviously lost the hopes. 
I would say: Everybody should read the comments of pros and cons - and even the comments of the different people really in detail.
I am an owner of 5 Suunto sportwatches (Ambit/t6c red arrow/t6 upgraded and two t6 "classic") and I was(!) convinced that Suunto is a company which knows what customers want and try to help - last, but not least, with upgrades. But offering a new Ambit without improving the older one ... well, that not fair I think. Just a year where Ambit was thrown on the market ... and just about 6 months the clock get about the ability Suunto promised before selling the clock ... Should this really enough for about 500 Euros? Sorry for my English.
JwD alias Joachim
:-| but not :-x


----------



## bowesmana

or_watching said:


> Are you saying Suunto paid people to post in here to push an agenda that would create backlash and some anti-Suunto sentiment?
> 
> That sounds more like something a unprofessional competitor or person with a greivance would do. Or perhaps unpaid regular folk who just really liked their watch.
> 
> Or are you saying Suunto PR has unintentionally created this stir by trying to pump the Ambit1 to clear the shelves, in a forum filled with people who mostly already own an Ambit1?
> 
> I'm just trying to follow the logic...


I don't think there's any logic in posts by the clearly recognisable names. Ah, perhaps on that same logic, the vocal complainers could actually be Garmin employees, paid to rubbish the Suunto brand.

Well, I am being paid $500 to say that I bought my Ambit in March 2012 and have done close to 300 moves with it, including trail running, both simple trails and remote mountain regions, hiking, cycling, circuit training, golf, sailing and a few other types. It has served me well and I am really pleased with it. That's not to say I would love some minor changes, but I bought it at the time for what it offered me then, not the promise of something new.

BTW, the $500 was just me BS ing you :-d

Go on, flame me now!


----------



## tribe125

This thread has been reported to the moderators because of immoderate personal attacks.

I've had to read 46 pages to find out what's going on. Not something that I enjoyed, to be honest...



Some people are disappointed with Suunto. Fine.

Some people have used language that contravenes WUS rule 2, which asks for courtesy. Not fine.

Some people have descended to impugning the impartiality of others, and have been cooking up apparently groundless conspiracy theories. Not fine.

If this thread is reported again, because of further instances of #2 and #3, it's possible that some members might be taking a short break. It's also possible that the thread will be closed.

Up to you.

*Moderator*


----------



## saridis

In the new updated movescount i can see in the advanced settings for my Ambit that there is an auto pause function that can be turned on and off. 
has anyone used it already?


----------



## byasini

saridis said:


> In the new updated movescount i can see in the advanced settings for my Ambit that there is an auto pause function that can be turned on and off.
> has anyone used it already?


I saw it on adv videos for Ambit2. It will pause exercise whenever you stop moving!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saridis

yes i know what it does and that it was advertised for ambit2, thing is that i see it is also available for my Ambit1....i enabled it and will test later..


----------



## tkao2025

I guess I'd just like to get an official word from Suunto of what the plans are for the Ambit. Even if just to say there's no more software updates and that we would need to buy a new watch for the new features. I think for most of us here, we'd just like to hear something (+ or -) so we can move on.


----------



## suecoloco

Found this old email with this text from Suunto where it clearly says "upcoming Suunto Ambit software updates" :Even More to come, with your helpSuunto wanted to make Ambit something special for outdoor athletes. From its very inception, the design and development of Suunto Ambit has been driven by the needs of real users. Suunto Ambit is packed with powerful sensors and advanced electronics, all stuffed into a durable, robust casing. By adding the ability to update the device software, Suunto has created an amazing platform where countless variety of new features and benefits improvements can be developed.Suunto wants your input for further development. Whether you are a seasoned Suunto user or new to the brand, you are warmly invited to share your thoughts for upcoming Suunto Ambit software updates. Email your insights and suggestions in English to [email protected]. Please note that your email may not be responded to.


----------



## jfinca

saridis said:


> In the new updated movescount i can see in the advanced settings for my Ambit that there is an auto pause function that can be turned on and off.
> has anyone used it already?


I saw it yesterday, but this morning, it seems to have disappeared!


----------



## just1gear

jfinca said:


> I saw it yesterday, but this morning, it seems to have disappeared!


I got excited when I read about this feature because it's one that I feel should be standard on a watch such as this one, so I immediately went into Movescount to check it out and your right, it's not there! Suck!


----------



## Priit77

Well, if I compare Ambit and Ambit2 Sapphire side by side, they do not have major differences - only FusedAlti and countdown. IMO it means all possible differences are SW based. And i don´t worry about having Ambit (bought some weeks ago, but second hand)


----------



## ifarlow

Priit77 said:


> IMO it means all possible differences are SW based.


No, it doesn't. There's already an indication that the Ambit2 contains more memory and a faster processor, and those two _hardware_ changes seem to play a big role in what the Ambit2 can handle versus the original Ambit.


----------



## suecoloco

ifarlow said:


> No, it doesn't. There's already an indication that the Ambit2 contains more memory and a faster processor, and those two _hardware_ changes seem to play a big role in what the Ambit2 can handle versus the original Ambit.


of course there is HW differences but they *can *further develop the SW for Ambit 1 but chooses no to without a good explanation. This is the thing that pisses off current ambit owners (myself indcluded).

If I were suunto I would have continued with Ambit 1 and developed the SW more towards the explorer (more GPS features) and then aim the Ambit 2 more towards triathletes and multisport. That way everyone would have been happy....


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

tkao2025 said:


> I guess I'd just like to get an official word from Suunto of what the plans are for the Ambit. Even if just to say there's no more software updates and that we would need to buy a new watch for the new features. I think for most of us here, we'd just like to hear something (+ or -) so we can move on.


Exactly ... it should be a matter of course that Suunto offers plans how to handle all the customers/users of Ambit "1" - that should help to take the decision: Stay to Suunto or to leave it. I think, also with the slower Ambit 1 there could be changes like altifused or similar...
Hope the User will not stop of trying to get their right of information of Suunto. Suunto got a lot of money from us ... we should get just some information from Suunto.
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## roots_n_rocks

JoggWithoutDog said:


> Exactly ... it should be a matter of course that Suunto offers plans how to handle all the customers/users of Ambit "1" - that should help to take the decision: Stay to Suunto or to leave it. I think, also with the slower Ambit 1 there could be changes like altifused or similar...
> Hope the User will not stop of trying to get their right of information of Suunto. Suunto got a lot of money from us ... we should get just some information from Suunto.
> JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


With suunto products (as with all producs), there are 2 sides, the company who makes the products and the consumer who buys the products. 
My opinion is that suunto (and all other companies), should try their best, to establish a WIN - WIN relation with their customers.
In the case of ambit, i see a WIN - LOSE relation.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

right! 
Maybe Suunto will try to change it ... maybe
JwD alias Joachim


----------



## roots_n_rocks

Oh, and a small reminder for suunto.
The customer is king. Especially the existing and returning customer.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

After five times "YES" to Suunto t6(c) and Ambit ... obviously it is time for changing ... will wait for some weeks just to hope Suunto will think about its behaviour.
JwD
PS ...and look to Rainmakers report ... the Garmin Forerunner 910 achieved better results - even in counting the altitude meters ... how things changed.


----------



## idgsd

I had and still have only a modest request to Suunto to fix the most basic function of a GPS watch which is the hiking distance measurement error. Despite having, what I believe, the most sensitive GPS receiver, it also is the least accurate hiking distance measurement of all the GPS watches I own, including the fenix, the Garmin 110, and the Timex Run Trainer. Whereas the accuracy of all the other watches (and the associated tracks) are typically within 1-2% of the distance, the Ambit (while worn on my left wrist...???) measures around 5-7% long and the track looks all over the place. Also, I hope that the distance measurement will be independent of the way the watch is carried (right wrist, left wrist or in my pocket), as is the case with all the other watches. This is an un-fixed bug that they are well aware of (I sent them several moves as examples and it was acknowledged). I wonder whether this issue is present in the Ambit2.


----------



## mnaranjo

suecoloco said:


> If I were suunto I would have continued with Ambit 1 and developed the SW more towards the explorer (more GPS features) and then aim the Ambit 2 more towards triathletes and multisport. That way everyone would have been happy....


That's exactly what I think

If suunto wants to sell more (with ambit2 multisport oriented) and still make ambit owners happy, just correct the ambit lacks oriented to explorers:
Sunrise-sunset (app is useless)
Storm alarm (app is useless)
Trackbak breadcrumbs
80m scale for navigation
Alarm when out of track
....

All are HW possible

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## Garda

suecoloco said:


> Found this old email with this text from Suunto where it clearly says "upcoming Suunto Ambit software updates" :Even More to come, with your helpSuunto wanted to make Ambit something special for outdoor athletes. From its very inception, the design and development of Suunto Ambit has been driven by the needs of real users. Suunto Ambit is packed with powerful sensors and advanced electronics, all stuffed into a durable, robust casing. By adding the ability to update the device software, Suunto has created an amazing platform where countless variety of new features and benefits improvements can be developed.Suunto wants your input for further development. Whether you are a seasoned Suunto user or new to the brand, you are warmly invited to share your thoughts for upcoming Suunto Ambit software updates. Email your insights and suggestions in English to [email protected]. Please note that your email may not be responded to.


What's strange is that in one year all of the sudden the hardware is not adequate enough. From the same letter "Suunto Ambit is packed with powerful sensors and advanced electronics..." and yet Garmin's 910XT is more then a year and a half old and can do swim metrics, support bike power meters, not to mention simple things like auto pause, multiple alarms, has a virtual partner and racer, autoscroll, supports workouts, has a multisport mode etc. These things do not need some extraordinary hardware and seem to be perfectly doable with the current Ambit1 hardware. I agree that some of the new advanced apps need more processing power and do not work correctly with the original Ambit but things like auto pause....come on !


----------



## bjw29

WHY CANT SUUNOT ADD A WEATHER ALARM TO THE AMBIT 2???!!! I DO NOT UNDERSTAND! Simple coding and maybe 20kbs at the most taken to program. just add it for those that use this in FLORIDA and RIDING A HARLEY and SURF, a Tide CLock would be nice too


----------



## Jeff_C

Espresso machine too!


----------



## Tony L

suecoloco said:


> of course there is HW differences but they *can *further develop the SW for Ambit 1 but chooses no to without a good explanation. This is the thing that pisses off current ambit owners (myself indcluded).
> 
> If I were suunto I would have continued with Ambit 1 and developed the SW more towards the explorer (more GPS features) and then aim the Ambit 2 more towards triathletes and multisport. That way everyone would have been happy....


Yes! Yes! Yes! You got that, Suunto?


----------



## suecoloco

It is quite interesting to see how much the price for a new Ambit 1 has dropped with the release of Ambit 2. When the expectations for future improvements went away the price plumped, kind of the same as in the stock market ....


----------



## Uoppi

suecoloco said:


> of course there is HW differences but they *can *further develop the SW for Ambit 1 but chooses no to without a good explanation.


The explanation is simple: money. FW coding requires resources and the no-more-development policy makes Ambit2 look more attractive in the product line.

Naturally it's very convenient for Suunto (or whoever is speaking on their behalf) to explain everything away with the hardware. Basically it's just not profitable to bother porting anything to the Ambit anymore now that the new product is out.


----------



## cue003

bwrian said:


> WHY CANT SUUNOT ADD A WEATHER ALARM TO THE AMBIT 2???!!! I DO NOT UNDERSTAND! Simple coding and maybe 20kbs at the most taken to program. just add it for those that use this in FLORIDA and RIDING A HARLEY and SURF, a Tide CLock would be nice too


+1 on this. I too would like/want and frequently use these things plus all the other features of the ambit 2.


----------



## byasini

suecoloco said:


> It is quite interesting to see how much the price for a new Ambit 1 has dropped with the release of Ambit 2. When the expectations for future improvements went away the price plumped, kind of the same as in the stock market ....


May be it is saved for Ambit3!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mystro

You are exactly right.......its like they are throwing away a perfectly fresh half full can of beer.
Obviously there is more potential in the Ambit1. Just seeing what other companies extract from their GPS watch with less memory on hand is insulting for Suunto to even suggest they have done all they could.



Uoppi said:


> The explanation is simple: money. FW coding requires resources and the no-more-development policy makes Ambit2 look more attractive in the product line.
> 
> Naturally it's very convenient for Suunto (or whoever is speaking on their behalf) to explain everything away with the hardware. Basically it's just not profitable to bother porting anything to the Ambit anymore now that the new product is out.


----------



## Tony L

I know that some people are happy with the current updates of their Ambit, but my opinion is that some of us were mislead by Suunto's advertising that there were more to come for Ambit. We were mislead into thinking that the suggestions we gave will be considered for inclusion into future updates of our Ambit. Suunto wouldn't receive so muck flak if they had been more honest in the beginning by indicating that our suggestions may/will be used for the development of future Ambits (not our Ambit), if the ones we already have cannot be upgraded due to HW limitations. But their advertisements certainly mislead me into thinking of the potential capabilities of Ambit.

Those Apps that are supposed to fill in our requests are actually quite useless for Ambit. Countdown Timer & Storm Alarm without beeping sound? And Ambit can't have more than one App at a time? And you have to go to Movescount to change the Countdown Timer duration?

A suggestion for Suunto now that my Ambit is obsolete. Will Suunto and their retailers consider trade-in of my used Ambit for Ambit2? And how much is my Ambit worth now?


----------



## Uoppi

Tony L said:


> but my opinion is that some of us were mislead by Suunto's advertising that there were more to come for Ambit.


Not only a matter of opinion: still last week firmware updates were listed as a feature of Ambit on Suunto's site. My new Ambit had that "feature" for two and a half days until on Monday I learnt things had changed.


----------



## ifarlow

So to those that think they were somehow mislead by Suunto, I ask you this: if this had happened next year around this time, would that be ok? What about five years from now? If there is a point that you believe it would be ok to drop support for the original Ambit, then what do you tell people that bought the Ambit 31 days prior to that date? Further, what would be different with some date in the future versus this past Monday?

In other words, for those that are constantly complaining as of late, when do you find it acceptable to start to draw back support for an existing product and let go of "promises" by the manufacturer, and why should then be acceptable, but not now?


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

ifarlow said:


> So to those that think they were somehow mislead by Suunto, I ask you this: if this had happened next year around this time, would that be ok? What about five years from now? If there is a point that you believe it would be ok to drop support for the original Ambit, then what do you tell people that bought the Ambit 31 days prior to that date? Further, what would be different with some date in the future versus this past Monday?
> 
> In other words, for those that are constantly complaining as of late, when do you find it acceptable to start to draw back support for an existing product and let go of "promises" by the manufacturer, and why should then be acceptable, but not now?


To say it clear: If a company starts with a product which items (shown before in advertisements) are fulfilled half a year later (update 2.0) and just half a year later again there should be no more updates ... that is the more costumer-unfriendly the more the product costs... for example: Suunto Ambit "1"
Sorry for my bad English ... 
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim (still owner of five(!) Suunto sportwatches)


----------



## Uoppi

ifarlow, you can hardly compare what happened to what's coming up next year. The way Suunto communicated and marketed things up until very recently certainly isn't in line with the abrupt turn they took. Whereas by next year we will be wiser and know better what to expect. Sports watch updatability was a novel and exciting concept (at least for me it very much was) while on the other hand we have gotten used to the idea of our smartphones being old tech in 6 months. That's fine. But what indications and precedents were there for an average and stupid customer like me _not_ to trust what I was reading? Well, I know the game now - and, by the way, rather enjoy what my Ambit is capable of as it is.


----------



## dezz

ifarlow said:


> So to those that think they were somehow mislead by Suunto../QUOTE]
> 
> You're very interesting man Mr. Ifarlow.
> 
> How much did you actually pay for yours?


----------



## ifarlow

$550, about the same as everyone else.


----------



## dezz

So it's completely unreasonable for people to be upset that the watch that was sold on promise of support and updates can't compete with any Casio worth 1/3. And the company cuts customers off on a complete lie about hw ?

And you're totally fine being lied to after cashing out your hard earned 550$?

And you feel compelled to point out how wrong it is for people to feel cheated? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## or_watching

The good news is that now there's an App for this discussion



> /* While in blogging mode do this once per second */
> RESULT = 0;
> /* I_Dont_Got_FU_Money_to_Throw_Away [range 0-1] */
> /* Damb_Just_Bought_It_X_Days_Ago [1-433] */
> /* Ive_Been_Used = [0,1] */
> /* Nothing_More_Important_Going_On_In_My_Life [0-1] */
> /* I_Believe_Garmins_Grass_Is_Greener_So_Whats_To_Lose_By_Sticking_It_To_Suunto [0,1] */
> /* But_What_About_That_ONE_Feature_I_want [0,1] */
> 
> Prefix = "Anger";
> Postfix ="%";
> SideOfTheBed = Suunto.rand()-1);
> 
> RESULT = SideOfTheBed *20 +I_Dont_Got_FU_Money_to_Throw_Away *20 +
> Suunto.exp(-(Damb_Just_Bought_It_X_Days_Ago/365))*20 +
> Ive_Been_Used * 10 +
> Nothing_More_Important_Going_On_In_My_Life *10 +
> I_Believe_Garmins_Grass_Is_Greener_So_Whats_To_Lose_By_Sticking_It_To_Suunto *10 +
> But_What_About_That_ONE_Feature_I_want *20;​if (RESULT >99) {
> Suunto.alarm.Beep();​}


All good, except the Beep doesn't work in the Ambit1.


----------



## Jeff_C

or_watching said:


> The good news is that now there's an App for this discussion
> 
> All good, except the Beep doesn't work in the Ambit1.


Now THAT is funny.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uoppi

or_watching said:


> All good, except the Beep doesn't work in the Ambit1.


"Can't make espresso" would have been more original and funny.


----------



## bowesmana

or_watching said:


> I_Believe_Garmins_Grass_Is_Greener_So_Whats_To_Los e_By_Sticking_It_To_Suunto


I think there's a small bug in your code, There's a space in the above variable name. Doesn't compile on Linux :-d


----------



## ifarlow

dezz said:


> So it's completely unreasonable for people to be upset that the watch that was sold on promise of support and updates can't compete with any Casio worth 1/3.


It's completely unreasonable for people to make up "facts" to support their bitterness.



> And the company cuts customers off on a complete lie about hw ?


When did Suunto lie about hardware? If you are referring to the suggestion that the original Ambit can't handle the new features based on hardware limitations, then I would like to see your proof that this is a lie.



> And you're totally fine being lied to after cashing out your hard earned 550$?


I didn't buy the Ambit on the hopes that it would some day do more than it did when I bought it, despite what Suunto said they planned for it. The fact that it received several significant updates is a bonus. Therefore, I don't feel lied to.



> And you feel compelled to point out how wrong it is for people to feel cheated?


Because I elect not to act so over-the-top dramatic as I have more important things to consume my time with, I find it entertaining to watch some of you act as if the world was coming to an end over this issue. Talk about first-world problems... this is high on the list.


----------



## kmseteam

At the time, when neanderthals ruled the world, they saw: "hey, it got brighter, the sun rose". Some while ago the goths thought: "it just got darker, now it's our time". When I was very young, the kids knew how to yell: "5,4,3,2,1, GO!", then they ran. In 1984 the new Lada with front-wheel-drive got introduced. Two years ago people got all the information they needed from T3D. How is it possible people have survived&#8230;? Very amused by the current state of this thread and the whole forum. :-D


----------



## or_watching

Must... not... sleep. Must...keep...blogging...
People...must...be...corrected. Soon...they...will...understand....


----------



## pjc3

kmseteam said:


> Very amused by the current state of this thread and the whole forum. :-D


Certainly beats watching re-runs on Digital TV. Not good enough to forego sleep though.....


----------



## fredricl

> All good, except the Beep doesn't work in the Ambit1.


Well, neither does any other functions such as Suunto.exp() or Suunto.rand().


----------



## booblik

I found this forum looking for instructions how to set countdown timer. I could not belive it is not there. Now I know 

I bought Ambit three months ago based on Suunto reputation for updates and support vs Garmin for leave product with no support.

I will try to sell Ambit on ebay now as it is not functional as it is and if no update it will remain like it is now. Cannot use it as daily watch. It is watch just for running.


----------



## mnaranjo

Thanks to last Suunto move you will sell your ambit1 100$ cheaper than 1 week ago


----------



## klh

What I don't understand, is this: I don't buy "stuff" based on what it may be able to do in the future. When I buy, whatever it is I'm buying, has to fulfill some of my needs at the moment of purchase. Preferably better than anything the competition has to offer.
The Ambit did that for me, and does that even better since the upgrades. 
In these times times, with technology development progressing at the rate it does, anything will be outdated in a short time.
Now, the only thing I really wanted as an upgrade was acountdown timer. I didn't get it. Yeah, that sucks, but it' s not beyond my mental capabilities to calculate the remaining time by looking at the elapsed time on my chrono. Nor do I think this is the case for anyone else here. That's just a question of convenience.
I personally prefer getting a new product (and yes, dishing out the money for it), that does things decently and better, than having something that just so does the things I want with workarounds and compromises. 
Also, if the hardware does't give me any more possibilities, then there's nothing gained by being frustrated. Go back, make it better. That's what Suunto are doing.
if, on the other hand, you have a new product coming, then at least announce it in time, so that new customers can decide whether they want to buy the old product, as it's good enough for them, or whether they want to wait for the new one. 
In that regard, I understand some of the frustration.
Personally, even if they're not saying it, based on what I've seen from Suunto and their customer service, I believe they're not really happy with the situation either. 
Nothing yet points to the conclusion, that this is a company geared toward making the fast buck off their customers. 
To me this more like a PR goof-up.


----------



## suecoloco

klh said:


> What I don't understand, is this: I don't buy "stuff" based on what it may be able to do in the future. When I buy, whatever it is I'm buying, has to fulfill some of my needs at the moment of purchase. Preferably better than anything the competition has to offer.
> The Ambit did that for me, and does that even better since the upgrades.
> In these times times, with technology development progressing at the rate it does, anything will be outdated in a short time.
> Now, the only thing I really wanted as an upgrade was acountdown timer. I didn't get it. Yeah, that sucks, but it' s not beyond my mental capabilities to calculate the remaining time by looking at the elapsed time on my chrono. Nor do I think this is the case for anyone else here. That's just a question of convenience.
> I personally prefer getting a new product (and yes, dishing out the money for it), that does things decently and better, than having something that just so does the things I want with workarounds and compromises.
> Also, if the hardware does't give me any more possibilities, then there's nothing gained by being frustrated. Go back, make it better. That's what Suunto are doing.
> if, on the other hand, you have a new product coming, then at least announce it in time, so that new customers can decide whether they want to buy the old product, as it's good enough for them, or whether they want to wait for the new one.
> In that regard, I understand some of the frustration.
> Personally, even if they're not saying it, based on what I've seen from Suunto and their customer service, I believe they're not really happy with the situation either.
> Nothing yet points to the conclusion, that this is a company geared toward making the fast buck off their customers.
> To me this more like a PR goof-up.


Well, from the beginning it did not have a lot of features so it was not good for the athlete nor the explorer. It missed/misses most of the basic training functions and GPS functions. Since Suunto market campaign stated that it was the first waqtch with up-gradable SW with endless potential you might understand why a lot of people bought the watch despite its lack of features...

Anyway join this group in movescount if you wanna make a statement towards Suunto:AMBIT 1 UPGRADE PETITION - Group at Movescount.com


----------



## hippo

suecoloco said:


> Anyway join this group in movescount if you wanna make a statement towards Suunto:AMBIT 1 UPGRADE PETITION - Group at Movescount.com


Joined


----------



## tkao2025

Thanks...I joined the group as well.


----------



## booblik

It is not 1999. phones, computers and soon watches (as promised by suunto) have apps that make them do more things with no need for hardware change.
You don't expect people to buy new smartphone just because the calculator was not there at launch..

Maybe its a Finnish thing? Nokia also didin't like upgradable software and made their loyal customers buy new models where they just changed ringtone and add alarm..

Where is mighty (over 70%of global phone market share) Nokia now?


----------



## klh

suecoloco said:


> Well, from the beginning it did not have a lot of features so it was not good for the athlete nor the explorer. It missed/misses most of the basic training functions and GPS functions. Since Suunto market campaign stated that it was the first waqtch with up-gradable SW with endless potential you might understand why a lot of people bought the watch despite its lack of features...
> 
> Anyway join this group in movescount if you wanna make a statement towards Suunto:AMBIT 1 UPGRADE PETITION - Group at Movescount.com


I know, I know, I DO understand where you're coming from, and I also understand why Mystro is so ticked off.
As I wrote, I WANTED that Countdown Timer, and thought it would be really simple, so I would've bet money we'd get it.
BUT, if it hadn't already done enough of what I wanted at the time of release, I would have held my my money until it did.
In my opinion though, the alternative to the Ambit 2 would have been, to wait, supply us customers with half hearted updates which would, because of HW limitations not have taken care of our issues, for, say another year, and then bring out the next model.
I think Suunto realized where this was going, decided to draw the line NOW, take the c... and solve the problem.
Also, I have no problem with admitting that I'll be a happy guy, if they do decide to bring some more functionality to the Ambit 1.
And if it turns out, that Suunto does the same thing with the Ambit 2 then I'll happily join the Bashing Crew.


----------



## booblik

klh said:


> ...HW limitations...


The only upgrade Suunto did to Ambit2 is memory/cpu and 90% of features people want are completely unrelated to processing power.


----------



## klh

Basically you're saying, Suunto is (in this case at least) after easy money.
I'm saying, I find that hard to believe, based on my, and other's past experiences with them. 

That doesn't mean I'm right though, I can't speak for Suunto, and I'm clueless, as to how these watches work, as I dont have enough understanding of the electronics and programming involved.
I DO know though, these days, if you mess with your customers (especially loyal ones like Suunto has) what may look good in the books short term, will come back to bite you, you know where, in the long term.
Which also leads me to believe, Suunto can't be that ignorant.
Guess, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## hippo

This seems to be gaining members quite quickly! AMBIT 1 UPGRADE PETITION - Group at Movescount.com


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

klh said:


> Basically you're saying, Suunto is (in this case at least) after easy money.
> I'm saying, I find that hard to believe, based on my, and other's past experiences with them.
> 
> That doesn't mean I'm right though, I can't speak for Suunto, and I'm clueless, as to how these watches work, as I dont have enough understanding of the electronics and programming involved.
> I DO know though, these days, if you mess with your customers (especially loyal ones like Suunto has) what may look good in the books short term, will come back to bite you, you know where, in the long term.
> Which also leads me to believe, Suunto can't be that ignorant.
> Guess, we'll just have to wait and see.


Look, if Suunto's declaration is right ... the main problem seems to be to less storage. A clock for about 400 ... 500 Euros and the low costs for storage ... well, for me that means: On the one hand Suunto saved money for a useful storage-amount (I would call it mean) or on the other hand Suunto had planned the Ambit2 (not so much new items but more storage) and this would be "determination" ... both not good regarding the customers.
To Suunto: You want our money ... and you got it - we want a better treatment ... it's your turn!
JoggWithoutDog


----------



## Guest

hippo said:


> AMBIT 1 UPGRADE PETITION - Group at Movescount.com


after reading tons of negative posts I thought there were millions  of people in that group...


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

ihoannes said:


> after reading tons of negative posts I thought there were millions  of people in that group...


Means: millions x 500 Euros ... Suunto could get richer than Apple ... Apple instead even update iPods etc. for many years...
If Suunto would treat us like Apple, for example, they would have offered us different Ambits (means: with different storage-amount) in March last year ... but they always told us (till last week) that Ambit (1) is the "best you ever can buy"
Hope your above mentioned forum will grow in a way Suunto has to think about. And don't forget: Maybe the new Ambit2 customers will see a new Ambit 3 in just about one year and their Ambit 2 then isn't upgradable...
Hope Suunto will change his mind and do an acceptable offer to all the Ambit "1" users
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

When it comes to the "low costs of storage," I'm sorry, but... These devices use controllers, not your average HDD, SD card, or whatever *has* become cheap.

So, expensive and needing more battery with every increase. And judging by how long the Movescount synchronization takes, how large the log files get, even just storing R-R values (which you need for the training analysis) and GPS requires quite a bit of memory; interpreting GPS and R-R on the go requires still more memory and processing power, and on it goes with the app(s), and so on...


----------



## or_watching

Apple Schmapple. 

Apple is so 2000's. Best days are behind her. All they have going for them now is momentum. Don't put them up on any pedestal. They don't treat customers well - I've got an iPod cable customer service story that even an angry wolverine couldn't make right. 

I predict Apple is going nowhere fast. Until they come up with the next trillion dollar blockbuster product that we all didn't know we couldn't live without.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> When it comes to the "low costs of storage," I'm sorry, but... These devices use controllers, not your average HDD, SD card, or whatever *has* become cheap.
> 
> So, expensive and needing more battery with every increase. And judging by how long the Movescount synchronization takes, how large the log files get, even just storing R-R values (which you need for the training analysis) and GPS requires quite a bit of memory; interpreting GPS and R-R on the go requires still more memory and processing power, and on it goes with the app(s), and so on...


well, Gerald, I know ... I am an engineer. But I never spoke of HDD, SD and so on ... and of course more storage costs more battery power ... but look at Garmin ... and I am sure starting the Ambit with "a little more storage" would be the better way for upgrading - and the last word was the always-used one of Suunto.
It's just the way Suunto is treating his first Ambiters ... 
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim
PS you can google if you want: I always was on the "good" side of Suunto and I always said how reliable the hardware for example was - but the behaviour of Suunto now I really don't understand, sorry.


----------



## dezz

ihoannes said:


> after reading tons of negative posts I thought there were millions  of people in that group...


Not every user spends 24/7 on WUS forums following this gold mine of wit.. 60 users in one day is not that bad.

Besides, that group is relatively unimportant. It's accessible/viewed by suunto owners and that is not a target of bad press. What counts is that people ..... and moan on every open forum in every comment section under every review/article. That is where internet reputation is made and lost.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

Hope Suunto will realize all the unsatisfied Ambit1-owners here ... and maybe(!) they will give us an offer. Otherwise we could/should(?) leave it or just posting the reality to many other forums and articles of course - thanx for internet 
JwD alias Joachim


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Well, it's just a matter of how you want to see things. There weren't so few upgrades/features added, then there came the apps - I don't find it as hard to believe as many seem to, that they started out with "a little more storage" but have run out. At least, without impacting hardware reliability.

The behavior now... Well, communications could have been handled better. Most definitely. It's a learning curve, though. After all, how many upgradeable "watches" using apps have there been? That's how much precedent to go by was available...


----------



## twelveone

or_watching said:


> I've got an iPod cable customer service story that even an angry wolverine couldn't make right.


lololol 

Thank you. That made my evening.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> ...
> The behavior now... Well, communications could have been handled better. Most definitely. It's a learning curve, though. After all, how many upgradeable "watches" using apps have there been? That's how much precedent to go by was available...


Yes ... a learning curve for all - even for Suunto
Goodnight
JwD alias Joachim


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

JoggWithoutDog said:


> Hope Suunto will realize all the unsatisfied Ambit1-owners here ... and maybe(!) they will give us an offer. Otherwise we could/should(?) leave it or just posting the reality to many other forums and articles of course - thanx for internet
> JwD alias Joachim


Would love to comment about grown-up behavior... but the more serious question is and remains this: And what offer would satisfy everyone?


----------



## Jeff_C

I DEMAND REPARATIONS! 

Free Espresso for life!


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

There are different kinds of offer, of course: For example an offer similar to the offer of t6 upgrading ... in Germany we say "If there is a will there also is a way". You see: I am/was(?) a Suunto user for a long time, nearly always a positive one. 
But now really: Good night.
Joachim
PS and please don't try to explain that the thing of t6-upgrade-offer can't compare with the Ambit one ... but I'm happy you are satisfied of the new Ambit one(s), really.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Jeff_C said:


> I DEMAND REPARATIONS!
> 
> Free Espresso for life!


Sorry some Anti Espresso Terrorist broke the Espresso machine:

15 juni 2012 14:09 | Facebook

No Espresso for anyone!:rodekaart:-d


----------



## Uoppi

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> After all, how many upgradeable "watches" using apps have there been? That's how much precedent to go by was available...


To me this is a key point from the consumer's point of view. There was no precedent as the concept of upgradability was a novel one. And nothing in the pr communication indicated that the watch updates/upgrades will actually be dropped abruptly after a single year (to claim Suunto themselves didn't know what was coming is of course preposterous). On the contrary, the implication was quite different and hence the "shock". Like I've said, with smartphones we've already gotten used to that kind of life cycle but here, how was the buyer to know? Maybe the sceptic and the less gullible did see this coming but I didn't, I believed it. From now on we of course know better what to expect and Suunto will have an easier time when Ambit3 comes out.


----------



## Guest

dezz said:


> Not every user spends 24/7 on WUS forums following this gold mine of wit.. 60 users in one day is not that bad.
> 
> Besides, that group is relatively unimportant. It's accessible/viewed by suunto owners and that is not a target of bad press. What counts is that people ..... and moan on every open forum in every comment section under every review/article. That is where internet reputation is made and lost.


ah, my irony. I realise that I could better shut up.


----------



## suecoloco

It would be interesting to compare the hardware (memory,CPU etc) between Ambit, Fenix and 910 xt because those watches have so much more features and were released about the same time. Any got an idea?


----------



## Uoppi

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> And what offer would satisfy everyone?


Such a thing doesn't exist. Someone will always remain disgruntled, no matter what.

Still, committing to non-hw intensive updates, however small, would give Suunto a chance to alleviate the situation somewhat. It's not very believable to drop Ambit completely, all of a sudden, with the excuse of the changed hardware. Not after having made such a huge number of the updatabilty - something I would buy into still last week even though I knew a new model was coming.

I'm sure the marketing dep at Suunto have already realized this from the feedback and will re-evaluate the situation. It's more profitable to maintain your customer base in the long run than skip on small updates in order to save money.


----------



## suecoloco

They should at least give us the possibility to use sound in appzone for Ambit 1, then you can make custom alerts with sound. I am not taking about advance alerts so it should not be limited by HW. Alerts without sound is so useless that there is no point in using them......


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Let me also put that here... The official word was "No major SW updates that would bring new functionality through the software are planned [for the original Ambit]"
DC Rainmaker mentions a "final bugfix update" is coming; should there be other bugs, it seems fair to assume they would be fixed - otherwise, the reply would be that the Ambit is being discontinued and all are on their own.
Apps, as we have seen, are the direction in which things are being pushed, and they still have some potential (for new functions, as well as to push the Ambit to the brink, apparently). (Even the Ambit2 isnt'the be-all-end-all people here seem to want, but quite distinctly focused towards the App Zone.)

As for alarms, I wonder. It sounds so simple, indeed - but that's exactly the point where they'd probably make it possible if they could. Consider how the storm alarm app is (being made) available for the Ambit, but having to check it on the watch face because it can't àctivate the alarm (again, on the Ambit).


----------



## suecoloco

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Let me also put that here... The official word was "No major SW updates that would bring new functionality through the software are planned [for the original Ambit]"
> DC Rainmaker mentions a "final bugfix update" is coming; should there be other bugs, it seems fair to assume they would be fixed - otherwise, the reply would be that the Ambit is being discontinued and all are on their own.
> Apps, as we have seen, are the direction in which things are being pushed, and they still have some potential (for new functions, as well as to push the Ambit to the brink, apparently). (Even the Ambit2 isnt'the be-all-end-all people here seem to want, but quite distinctly focused towards the App Zone.)
> 
> As for alarms, I wonder. It sounds so simple, indeed - but that's exactly the point where they'd probably make it possible if they could. Consider how the storm alarm app is (being made) available for the Ambit, but having to check it on the watch face because it can't àctivate the alarm (again, on the Ambit).


My guess is that one of the problems is that they would have to do it all over again with an SW update for Ambit 1 just to add some small new features since the HW is different from Ambit 2 and they do not consider it worth the time and money since old Ambit owners should be more than happy with what they already got


----------



## mnaranjo

suecoloco said:


> It would be interesting to compare the hardware (memory,CPU etc) between Ambit, Fenix and 910 xt because those watches have so much more features and were released about the same time. Any got an idea?


I've asked the same several times
But no answer from Suunto

I bet the HW is very similar to garmin ones
But as they can't manage SW as efficiently as garmin does, they prefer not to admit it in public


----------



## ifarlow

mnaranjo said:


> But as they can't manage SW as efficiently as garmin does, they prefer not to admit it in public


Ask 910xt and 610 owners just how "efficient" Garmin is with firmware updates.

It dawned on me this morning how ironic this whole situation is... people here are moaning about how Suunto "screwed them over" with their latest product release, how they are done with the Ambit, and how they are moving to the Fenix. The irony is that with Suunto's latest stance on the original Ambit, they have made themselves out to be more like Garmin... the very company some people here think is an example of how a company should treat its customers.

I said it before and I'll say it again: the grass is _not_ greener on the Garmin side. It's really simple... compare the Ambit versus the Fenix versus the Ambit 2 versus whatever else and pick the device that, as it sits _right now_, best fits your needs. Don't pick a device based on what you hope it will do some time in the future because, as we have all seen, that future may never come. Stuff happens, whether or not you want to believe Suunto was caught between a rock and a hard place with regards to updating the original Ambit.

Furthermore, these broad-stroke statements like "the Fenix beats the Ambit in every way" are as absurd as similar broad-stroke statements that the Ambit beats the Fenix. First, they are not the same class of device. Second, they both have their strengths and weaknesses, and those strengths and weaknesses are further exacerbated by the owner's wants and needs. In other words, one person may think the Fenix is the bee's knees while another, for completely different reasons, might think the Ambit is king of the hill. Both, as it turns out, are correct.


----------



## suecoloco

ifarlow said:


> Ask 910xt and 610 owners just how "efficient" Garmin is with firmware updates.It dawned on me this morning how ironic this whole situation is... people here are moaning about how Suunto "screwed them over" with their latest product release, how they are done with the Ambit, and how they are moving to the Fenix. The irony is that with Suunto's latest stance on the original Ambit, they have made themselves out to be more like Garmin... the very company some people here think is an example of how a company should treat its customers.I said it before and I'll say it again: the grass is _not_ greener on the Garmin side. It's really simple... compare the Ambit versus the Fenix versus the Ambit 2 versus whatever else and pick the device that, as it sits _right now_, best fits your needs. Don't pick a device based on what you hope it will do some time in the future because, as we have all seen, that future may never come. Stuff happens, whether or not you want to believe Suunto was caught between a rock and a hard place with regards to updating the original Ambit.Furthermore, these broad-stroke statements like "the Fenix beats the Ambit in every way" are as absurd as similar broad-stroke statements that the Ambit beats the Fenix. First, they are not the same class of device. Second, they both have their strengths and weaknesses, and those strengths and weaknesses are further exacerbated by the owner's wants and needs. In other words, one person may think the Fenix is the bee's knees while another, for completely different reasons, might think the Ambit is king of the hill. Both, as it turns out, are correct.


It seems you do not understand the issue. When you buy a Garmin they do not promote it with endless updates and that it is the first upgradable watch. You get what you pay for in terms of features. When Suunto released Ambit the lack of features was almost ridiculous but since they promised yearly updates a lot of people bought it on that promise. If I would have known that the Ambit as it is now is the final version I would never ever have payed 500 euros for it.Ambit is quite stable but it has some bugs, for example autolaps or intervals laps is not exact. If you set it for 1 km you get splits between 0.97- 1.03 km which is really annoying, especially if you do 1km repeats. I emailed suunto about this but they said it was a problem in movescount which is wrong.


----------



## or_watching

ifarlow said:


> .


You are on the losing side of the crusade.

No amount of posting soothes the savage beasts.

And BTW (not to you in particular) product/brand rivalry is a very well studied phenomenon. I'm not saying Suunto hired some guerilla marketers to parade as unhappy owners to tease out 100 positive and rational responses in support of Suunto... but all I'm saying is that Brand awareness is king, and we're all being played more than we know.

Nikon sucks. No, Canon sucks. 
Ford sucks. No, Chevy sucks. 
Coors sucks. No, Budseiser sucks.


----------



## ifarlow

Very true.


----------



## eeun

Well, I still like my Ambit very much, less so Movescount but I'll get over it! Can't see any benefit in upgrading to the '2' as I don't need the 'swim' and 'bike power' features - Sapphire model is very nice looking, as is the 'Black2' though. I'm up for the next model with bluetooth connectivity next time around.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

eeun said:


> Well, I still like my Ambit very much, less so Movescount but I'll get over it! Can't see any benefit in upgrading to the '2' as I don't need the 'swim' and 'bike power' features - Sapphire model is very nice looking, as is the 'Black2' though. I'm up for the next model with bluetooth connectivity next time around.


You only have to wait about one year ... then, I guess, Ambit 3 will on the market ... but think about: The Ambit 4 in 2015 will add a real map and with Ambit 5 you will have no interruptions in heartrate transmission (the Ambit should count the heartrate beat by beat ... but at the moment sometimes only with pauses during the walks/runs up to some minutes).
But maybe the HR transmission needs too much power from the battery so the transmission power is momentary screwed down ... also the reason why so less storage power in Ambit 1 ...?!?
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## byasini

JoggWithoutDog said:


> You only have to wait about one year ... then, I guess, Ambit 3 will on the market ... but think about: The Ambit 4 in 2015 will add a real map and with Ambit 5 you will have no interruptions in heartrate transmission (the Ambit should count the heartrate beat by beat ... but at the moment sometimes only with pauses during the walks/runs up to some minutes).
> But maybe the HR transmission needs too much power from the battery so the transmission power is momentary screwed down ... also the reason why so less storage power in Ambit 1 ...?!?
> JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


I don't think so. Ambit2 was simply Ambit1 with more memory! I think someone in suunto made a mistake on designing Ambit1 so they release a new Ambit with memory fixed earlier than they expected.

And duo to suunto reply to me

Please be informed that due to the Ambit memory limitations we cannot include some of the new features from Ambit2 on Ambit. We will release only new updates that will fix the current errors on Ambit. Should you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

They mentioned it. Suunto said there would be updates but not a major one. Now I know my Ambit1 will never have sunset.sunrise app. Not a big deal. But I know suunto will put some feature like countdown to my Ambit as it is not a major update. It is an error on my current Ambit1.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc3

byasini said:


> But I know suunto will put some feature like countdown to my Ambit as it is not a major update. It is an error on my current Ambit1.


Boy, are you an optimist or what?!


----------



## byasini

pjc3 said:


> Boy, are you an optimist or what?!


People are living with hope

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

byasini said:


> People are living with hope
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Nowadays Suunto customers perhaps not or with just a little bit of
JwD alias Joachim
PS don't believe they will offer us a cheap upgrade to Ambit2 for example...


----------



## byasini

JoggWithoutDog said:


> Nowadays Suunto customers perhaps not or with just a little bit of
> JwD alias Joachim
> PS don't believe they will offer us a cheap upgrade to Ambit2 for example...


I am not with you on it. you know we are taking our time here , discussing on future of our Ambit1. I checked ebay (while it is not available in my country) There wasn't any huge amount of Ambiq1 selling request. This means we still have hope.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

byasini said:


> I am not with you on it. you know we are taking our time here , discussing on future of our Ambit1. I checked ebay (while it is not available in my country) There wasn't any huge amount of Ambiq1 selling request. This means we still have hope.


Sorry for a little bit of misunderstanding - I am hoping of fair treatment, too ... but maybe(!) Suunto will just do a small upgrade...as I've already written ... years ago Suunto offered the t6-users an upgrade ... but with the storage-amount of Ambit1 I'm afraid that just my above mentioned "solution" will come.
Just in hope of treatment like "t6"
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## suecoloco

Well the Ambit is selling for less than 3000 SEK (swedish crowns, about 330 euros) here in Sweden and last year it launched at 4500 SEK. So I think thant sudden step price reduction speaks for it self. Btw, Ambit 2 is selling for 4900 SEK (with HR)


----------



## JoggWithoutDog

suecoloco said:


> Well the Ambit is selling for less than 3000 SEK (swedish crowns, about 330 euros) here in Sweden and last year it launched at 4500 SEK. So I think thant sudden step price reduction speaks for it self. Btw, Ambit 2 is selling for 4900 SEK (with HR)


Good for people who were surely informed about the starting date of Ambit2(S) ;-)


----------

